# The village of Prumen



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

[OCC The story will begin in Mornomas so only the two wizards and potentially the paladin of freedom will be involved at the begining, the story will then very quickly move to prumen, I will wait for the last player to post his character before starting] So it all began...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Today is the first sunny day since the cold season is over, Oculus and Jasper are taking advantage of it by spending some time reading outside. You are seated near the lake located at the center of the campus preparing for tonight course on astronomy. As both of you read about the 4 moon of Tooran, you anticipate that first night in the observatory. The old mage finally allowed you to spend one night to gaze at the star. You should also be able to see the twin planet in more detail. 

Your dreams are interrupted by a flash of light, Uncle Joe just teleported a few meters from you. "Jasper, Oculus I knew I would find you here. Come over here. I ve got you an opportunity that you cannot refuse, trust me".

Not giving you a second to answer anything [OCC I assume just to start the game quicker]. he grabs you by the hand and drag you outside of the campus. 

"I was at the governement center and during the lunch break I spoke with the Baron. He told me that 6 soldiers from the 82nd just stopped yesterday night asking for shelter. It seems they are on a secret exploration mission. Since the country is not at war the king doesn't know what to do with his elite soldier so he keeps them busy with small "secret" operations. I think he is scared of them so he rather have them far away from the capital, but that is another story. So I finally learned where they were sleeping and got a talk with the captain and ... I convinced him that you would be the perfect candidates to help him" 

Uncle Joe seems so proud of himself, he has been waiting for so long to see you follow his footstep.

"So what do you think, don't answer right away let me introduce you that hero, this man fought at Brendenbak and Domus, with the 82nd, can you find a better mentor for your first exploration and adventure. Please, don't thank me now"

You continue walking down University street, still confused about what is happening and not knowing what to answer to uncle Joe. You finally reach the end of the street and turn left on 1st street toward the main gate of the city. Your uncle continue to tell you about what a great opportunity it will be. You reached the door and the two guard recognizing your uncle give him a small sign of the head. As you walk down toward the wooden palissade you 4 men and two women who seem to be wearing the army uniform but look much more like an adventuring party than soldier. 

There is a light armored soldier with a two handed sword on his back and a bow, the man is wearing a metal band over his eyes, shaved black hair and a face full of scar. He has a long bow strapped on his horse and a very mean looking dog on his side. There is also a heavily tatooed women with black long hair not wearing any armor and having a small viper around the neck. In the back you notice a huge man (he must be around 6'8'' full of muscle) with a great axe on his back, short blond hair he really looked like one of those dreaded barbarian from the south, the other three are less noticable but they all look like hardened veterans. 

Your uncle Joe quickly tell you that the captain is the guy with the metal band around the eyes. 

As the captain notice your uncle "So these are the ressource that I cannot live without" He doesn't even look at you. "Yes, they don't have a lot of experience but they are very clever and most importantly willing to learn"

You also noticed that uncle Joe brought Greywind and another horse for Jasper.

Uncle Joe turning towards you "So I leave you in good hands" looking at Oculus he add "take great care of him" he then say a quick word and vanish from your sight. You know him to well the old man doesn't want to argue with you so he just vanishes.

You turn back at the captain, the man seems very annoyed by your presence.

"So everybody get ready we got a few days of travel ahead of us". He doesn't even dare look at you.

[OCC hope you don't mind the railroading I just want this thing to start


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

"Um.. thanks for bringing us along." Jasper nervously tugs at the sleeve of his blue robe.  "I'm ready to go."  He'll glance at Oculus to see how he is taking this sudden turn of events, then look over the horse his uncle brought for him.

[OOC: I assume the horse he brought for me the one on my character sheet. I guess it should have a name... he can be Pontius.  Did Joe put traveling supplies on the horse?  Jasper doesn't have rations or anything like that.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Um.. thanks for bringing us along." Jasper nervously tugs at the sleeve of his blue robe.  "I'm ready to go."  He'll glance at Oculus to see how he is taking this sudden turn of events, then look over the horse his uncle brought for him.
> 
> [OOC: I assume the horse he brought for me the one on my character sheet. I guess it should have a name... he can be Pontius.  Did Joe put traveling supplies on the horse?  Jasper doesn't have rations or anything like that.



[OCC sorry if you feel a bit rushed, I assumed that your uncle is the kind of guy you simply can't say no. Good idea for the horses, put any supplies you want in the horse saddle and deduct it from your gold]


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Oculus looked at Jasper.  He could tell his friend was nervous, and wished he could reassure him somehow.  But Oculus was just as uncertain as his best friend was.  Unlike Jasper, Oculas had always dreamed of travel.  But he wanted to learn, not adventure!  Suddenly, all his efforts, his long hours of poring over dusty tomes, seemed useless.  How would having all the knowledge that he had so painstakingly studied and learned be of use in a combat situation?  Because by the looks of this military squad, he would be seeing combat, often!  No, all of his training and skills would be useless in combat.  He did have some magic though, and those wands he and Jasper had purchased on a whim.  Deep inside, he was a little reluctant to buy the wands, as he was saving up to eventually be able to build a personal library.  It looked like those wands might turn out to be the best purchases they ever made!

Well, if these warriors were not even going to look at him, there was probably no point in really talking to them anyway.  Oculus wasn’t worried about food.  He could easily find food and water for himself along the way.  He’d have to move slower, but on Greywind he’d still move as fast as these warriors on foot.

Oculus just nods.  “I’m ready,” he says, mounting Greywind and reigning him in, patting him gently on the neck.  

"Let's go."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

[OCC The soldier are mounted too]
You quickly start your journey towards that mysterious destination, nobody dared telling you where you were going. The Captain, the barbarian, and the women seems to know each other pretty well and spend the first two hours talking about the weather and how nice the country side is around here. Spring in the central province is always beautiful, very colorfull from all these flowers. 

They don't seem nervous at all, the roads inside Mergovie are usually quite safe, The other three soldier are in the front and you ride behind.

Jasper, You also overheard the captain laugh at your riding ability and wandering why he accepted the old man offer. 

After a few hours of travel, the women slow down and starts riding at your side. 

"Nobody introduced us, My name is Valeria, I am the arcanist in the unit, what are your name" 

As she get closer you noticed that behind all her tatooe, the women is very attractive and have that you don't know what that makes you likes her very quickly.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Oculus sighs inwardly as the six warriors set off, talking amongst themselves, not even bothering to see of Jasper and he were following.

As they ride through the countryside, Oculus starts talking to Jasper about arcana.  It was something they did all the time at the University.  Magic was really such a fascinating subject, with such depth and complexities!  Talking to Jasper about it was always rewarding.  They had both studied it very deeply, and really enjoyed discussing the finer subtleties of it together, often sharing new information they discovered in old dusty tomes in the library together.  It was one of the things he had in common with his best friend.  Inside he was a little embarrassed to be talking about it amongst these hardened warriors, and felt that would only make him seem more bookish and weak to the soldiers, but he needed to talk about something!

Looking at the soldiers, Oculus began to realize he had other things in common with Jasper as well.  Like how skinny their arms were.  And how they really didn’t know how to ride.  And how all the studying they did in the library really hurt their social skills.  Well, on the social skills Oculus had been practicing quite a bit, talking to a pretty student they shared classes with.  But still, Oculus knew any social graces he had were the result of practice and study, not natural charisma.  He wondered if he would see Tania again, or if his rival Dravan would move in on her when he was gone.

Oculus was thinking about Tania when Valeria rode up and introduced herself.

“An arcanist?  I didn’t realize… with all your tattoos I thought you might be a warrior monk or something…”  Oculus smiles the most charming smile he can muster.  “I am Oculus, and this is my friend Jasper.  We are arcanists too.  Jasper is a Diviner, and I am a Domain Wizard.  Transmutation Domain, that is.  What about you?  A sorcerer, perhaps, maybe a battle sorcerer?”


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Solomon just spent two days on a scouting mission and found absolutly nothing. It's been months since he last fought a few orcs. he is wondering what is happening, before there was always at least  a few skirmish every months. Things are just too calm.

Just as you are heading home, you notice a few hundred feet away that the forest seems quite damaged like if a huge creature or an army column just pass by.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon generally prefers scouting at night.  In the dark, he feels grateful for his orcen heritage, instead of his usual embarassment and awkwardness.  Killing orcs is rewarding for him.  Revenge against the surely cruel treatment of his mother, of himself, and his beloved.  The lack of activity makes him restless.  

Now what is this?  This devistation?  Solomon cautiously approaches, wanting to be able to report some details to his friend, and superior, Marcus.  Perhaps the tracks will tell him what sort of creature passed.  The damage to the trees might tell the direction.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

As Oculus starts discussing their studies, Jasper will visibly relax.  For him it's a little bit of normalcy in what is possibly the strangest day of his life.   When he hears the soldiers laughing about his riding ability, he just pretends he didn't.  

As Valeria approaches, the nervousness returns.  She seems nice enough, but the situation is too weird and he's not used to girls like her talking to him in the first place.  He says 'Hi' after she introduces herself, then lets Oculus carry the conversation.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Solomon kneel down and take a good look at the footprint on the ground. It looks like a large number of small creatures passed a few hours ago(1 or 2 at most). Who ever they were they obviously didn't care about being detected, you see all kind of garbage (food rest, metal containers, even a dagger and a frying pan) lying on the ground.

They walked towards the north. You can't identify the exact creature type because they were wearing boots. You also noticed two wheel's track (there were at least 2 different Chariot). You cannot hear or see anything else apart from the sound of an hunting owl, from where you are.

Because the ground is muddy from yesterday's rain and because wagon are usually slow in a forest, you estimate that they shouldn't be far from your current position.
[edit: you also notice spots of blood that seem to follow the wheel track]
[OCC I rolled the spot, listen and survival roll]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

"Wizards ?, it always amazes me to hear you speak, you actually understand the art very well and they way you characterise the different type is fascinating, personally I have no clue on what I am. I just know that since I am a small girl, magic was always part of my life. 

Casting a spell is as natural to me as breathing" You both notice that she seems a bit embarrased by her lack of knowledge. 

"I was hearing you talk about those various theorem about spell incantation and just realise how ignorant I am..." 

She lowers her head for a few second, and turns back to you again "So..., what brought you on this mission, you are another of those secret special troops, that we should not be aware of for our own security. I was thinking that this would simply another of those dummy exploration mission" Her faces brighten at the taught that this could be more exciting than she initially taught.

Edit: Your first impression of Valeria is that of very warm person but even if you would try your best she probably would never understand how to cast a simple magic missile, she also seems very guilible and not very mature.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Telic:

Things have been so calm in Mergovie in the last year that you started to think that heading towards the savage land in the south would not be a bad idea.

You decided to follow the northern border of the country hoping that you could fall on a settlement that could make could use of your muscles. 

It's now been three weeks and you crossed four villages, all of them were pretty quiet.

As you walk on top of a small hill you notice what looks like a small village, you decide to head towards it hopping this time your luck will turn.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

*Oculus, Cloistered Cleric/Domain Wizard*

_Of course!  Oculus had not realized it, but the six soldiers were probably just as wary of us as we are of them!  They probably think we are powerful wizards, like Jasper’s Uncle Joe.  Well, it’s probably for the best that they think this way._

“Yes, arcana is a truly fascinating subject, and well worth your time to study.  I believe all arcanists should learn about it as much as they can.  It is a lifetime pursuit.  But it’s not for everybody.  Your strengths and abilities probably lie in other areas.”  Oculus smiles warmly at Valeria. 

In response to her question about being special troops, Oculus replies (truthfully, and a little mysteriously) “Yes, secret special troops would be a good way to describe us.  Very few know of our presence, or our abilities.  Unfortunately we are not at liberty to tell you more.”

“But Valeria, you must tell us about this mission.  We were just completing another assignment when Joseph brought us word that Baron ___ wished us to join this mission.  We were very rushed, and were not briefed.  Where are we going, and for what purpose?”  

[Knowledge Nobility +9 to learn the Baron’s name and anything else about him.  If not, Oculus will just say Baron.]

Oculus words it so that Valeria believes it was the Baron’s personal wish that they join this party.  The ‘other assignment’ was astronomy homework, but Valeria doesn’t need to know that!  

Oculus will continue his conversation with Valeria, not asking all this at once, but in a natural flow of conversation.

“And what about your group here, what can you tell us about them?”  Oculus wonders about Joe’s mysterious statement about the Baron wanting to keep them far away from the capital.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 5, 2004)

*Telic Freeson, Paladin of Freedom*

Telic topped the rise and looked down over the next hill, where he saw a village in the distance.  He was already starting to regret his decision to make for the savage territories to the south, as he had been walking for over a week without any real excitement.

"For this I could have just stayed in the city and at least been comfortably bored." he muttered to himself.

Sighing, he pondered what village this was.  He had a hazy mental map of the location, but hadn't been this way in a long time, and wasn't sure if he remembered correctly.  He hadn't been this way since his time with the circus.  He paused considering this.

_I'm sure no one here remembers me, I was at least 5 years younger then.  No way any of the gaurdsmen would remember me.  Positive.  Well, best be safe anyways._  He thought.

Slinging his travel stained cloak over his back in such a way as to minimize the conspicuousness of his sword, he swung his lute over from his back and began to play it, humming.  The old wandering minstrel routine should work to get a bit of information.

As he looked back, he saw some dust moving down the road towards him.  Probably a military patrol.  Best to be walking like a common bard when they reached him.

Telic sighed, hoisted his bag to his shoulder and stepped off towards town.

OOC:  If it works, that can be Oculus and Jasper's group behind him, allowing them to meet up.  If not, it can be ignored.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

OOC:  I assume Prumen is to the South, which means the 'army' is headed away from Prumen, & towards the wilderness.

Solomon sighs.  This could be big news. He slips the fallen knife into his backpack, and turns towards home.  He figures he can arrive in the morning by the time Marcus gets to work, so he can make a report about what he has found.

OOC:  If Prumen is to the North, then Solomon will move at top speed home, hoping to beat the army.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Upon hearing Oculus describe the two of them as 'special secret troops', Jasper's eyes will widen, but he bites his tongue.  He'll continue riding quietly, wondering where they are going and what special secret tasks they might be expected to perform.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  I assume Prumen is to the South, which means the 'army' is headed away from Prumen, & towards the wilderness.
> 
> Solomon sighs.  This could be big news. He slips the fallen knife into his backpack, and turns towards home.  He figures he can arrive in the morning by the time Marcus gets to work, so he can make a report about what he has found.
> 
> OOC:  If Prumen is to the North, then Solomon will move at top speed home, hoping to beat the army.



First assumption is right the army is moving away from the town, You estimate their number at around 50-60. If you want you could follow the trail in the opposite sense, at least for a while and still be on your way home.

With you speed you should be able to reach the town very early in the morning.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Upon hearing Oculus describe the two of them as 'special secret troops', Jasper's eyes will widen, but he bites his tongue.  He'll continue riding quietly, wondering where they are going and what special secret tasks they might be expected to perform.



Especially that Oculus is not the best liar. You clearly wouldn't have felt for it, but it looks like she did.


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

OOC:  Oculus didn't lie or Bluff.  It was pretty much the truth, just sort of vaguely stated, that's all.  The part about special secret whatever was just repeating what she said, and agreeing that they could be called that.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> “Yes, arcana is a truly fascinating subject, and well worth your time to study.  I believe all arcanists should learn about it as much as they can.  It is a lifetime pursuit.  But it’s not for everybody.  Your strengths and abilities probably lie in other areas.”  Oculus smiles warmly at Valeria.



"You really mean that?" [OCC all those hours practicing with that pretty student were maybe not that useless]


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> In response to her question about being special troops, Oculus replies (truthfully, and a little mysteriously) “Yes, secret special troops would be a good way to describe us.  Very few know of our presence, or our abilities.  Unfortunately we are not at liberty to tell you more.”



You still don't beleive that it came out that well, and the worse is that she really seems impressed]
"I hope someday you could teach me about all these nice theory about magic, It would be a great honor to learn from you" "I guess it must be a huge sacrifice on your personal life, in order for you to keep studying while keeping those combat skills sharp"


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> “But Valeria, you must tell us about this mission.  We were just completing another assignment when Joseph brought us word that Baron ___ wished us to join this mission.  We were very rushed, and were not briefed.  Where are we going, and for what purpose?”
> 
> [Knowledge Nobility +9 to learn the Baron’s name and anything else about him.  If not, Oculus will just say Baron.]



[OCC you know the Baron, I just forgot to tell you the name "Vilral" he is the Noble in control of Mornomas, he is a small baron, of minor importance in the country. He has a son who doesn't do anything and spend his entire days disguise in the street among the people. Some Unfounded rumor link him to the black Network (I know we don't use the gods from FR but applies it to ... not sure Nyrul sorry I don't have my player handbook). The Baron is a very average leader who keeps on interpreting the law in his own benefit, and do not really care of their repercussions on its people]
You really feel like your question don't have the impact you were expecting. "You know I am under Oath not to tell anybody about the objective of our mission, I would love to tell you but I really can't, I hope you understand"[OCC not exactly what she said but that resumes your hour or so of conversation] You actually only learned that there were some trouble in a small northern village, Prumen. [OCC doesn't help you much  ]


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> “And what about your group here, what can you tell us about them?”  Oculus wonders about Joe’s mysterious statement about the Baron wanting to keep them far away from the capital.




Again you don't get much more than that the barbarian saved the captain's life at Brendenbak and that he joined the army during the crisis with Axir a few years ago when the king had no choice but to hire "mercenary" if they were to stand a chance against the empire. The captain and him met at that moment. 
Valeria's parent are from Axir, they immigrate when she was young, she is also a very good friend of the captain. The other three joined their group a few months ago when there three previous compagnion were in killed in an operation.
[OCC as for keeping them out of the capital, it is actually the king] When asked about the reason why the king want's them out of the capital she doesn't answer a single question about that, always making an effort to dodge those question in a very diplomatic manner

Jasper,
while Oculus is trying to inform himself :"Jasper Spoiler"



Spoiler



you notice that the captain keeps on watching nervously Oculus and Valeria


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> *Telic Freeson, Paladin of Freedom*
> OOC:  If it works, that can be Oculus and Jasper's group behind him, allowing them to meet up.  If not, it can be ignored.



[OCC,I will ignore since you are coming from the north and they are coming from the south east.]
The closer you get the more you realise it is not a village but a small temporary camp with tents and the like, there seems to be nobody around but from this distance it is very hard to tell.
[OCC T20 on spot]


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

_Oh no,_ Oculus thought.  _Now she thinks we’ve got sharp combat skills!  What did I get myself into?  I should have realized I was going too far when I saw those wide eyes of Jasper’s.  His eyes keep getting wider and wider too, even though the damage has already been done!  Well, I guess there’s no turning back now.  Valeria really is very pretty though!_

"Valeria, I never said we were combat troops.  Any kingdom or power group has need for many specialized agents besides combat troops, wouldn’t you say?  I must say I am disappointed that you will not say what our objective is.  As arcanists, both Jasper and I are able to contribute in many different ways, and if we knew what the mission was, we’d be able to prepare the proper spells for it.  I admire you keeping your oath though.  You are as discreet as you are _beautiful_.  Don’t think I’m going to give up on you so easily though!  I’d like to get you alone and talk with you further, not just about this mission, either, would that be alright?  I really want to learn more about you!  Tell me, before you go, are all the women from Axir as beautiful as you?  I must know.  Because if they are, I will have to visit there soon!”

OOC:  Oculus would never ask outright why the king wanted to keep them from the capitol!  It was just something he was wondering to himself.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC:  Oculus would never ask outright why the king wanted to keep them from the capitol!  It was just something he was wondering to himself.



[OCC Sorry I tough that you wanted to indirectly get the information, I assumed that you never directly asked the question, but anything that was going towards that, was politely redirected to another subject. Is that Ok]


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> [OCC Sorry I tough that you wanted to indirectly get the information, I assumed that you never directly asked the question, but anything that was going towards that, was politely redirected to another subject. Is that Ok]




OOC You had the right idea, I was just making sure!


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

As the group continues, Jasper will start paying less attention to the conversation between Oculus and Valeria, instead trying to listen to anything the rest of her companions are saying.  Hopefully they'll give some clue as to where we're going.  _How are we supposed to help them if we don't even know what we're doing?_


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As the group continues, Jasper will start paying less attention to the conversation between Oculus and Valeria, instead trying to listen to anything the rest of her companions are saying.  Hopefully they'll give some clue as to where we're going.  _How are we supposed to help them if we don't even know what we're doing?_



[OCC I agree]
another thing since they are not all talking to each other, I would like to know which conversation you are focusing your attention on. [OCC I will assume that you try to stay attentive to all of them but it is almost impossible to actively do it for all]
You can listen to the captain/barbarian conversation but since Valeria is not with them they don't talk that much a few words here and there
or the three soldier in front but since they are a bit farther away it will be harder to catch everything.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> _Oh no,_ Oculus thought.  _Now she thinks we’ve got sharp combat skills!  What did I get myself into?  I should have realized I was going too far when I saw those wide eyes of Jasper’s.  His eyes keep getting wider and wider too, even though the damage has already been done!  Well, I guess there’s no turning back now.  Valeria really is very pretty though!_
> 
> "Valeria, I never said we were combat troops.  Any kingdom or power group has need for many specialized agents besides combat troops, wouldn’t you say?  I must say I am disappointed that you will not say what our objective is.  As arcanists, both Jasper and I are able to contribute in many different ways, and if we knew what the mission was, we’d be able to prepare the proper spells for it.  I admire you keeping your oath though.  You are as discreet as you are _beautiful_.  Don’t think I’m going to give up on you so easily though!  I’d like to get you alone and talk with you further, not just about this mission, either, would that be alright?  I really want to learn more about you!  Tell me, before you go, are all the women from Axir as beautiful as you?  I must know.  Because if they are, I will have to visit there soon!”
> 
> OOC:  Oculus would never ask outright why the king wanted to keep them from the capitol!  It was just something he was wondering to himself.



"Thank you. When I first saw you I wasn't expecting you to be so charming. Don't worry if combat is not your thing it isn't mine either. I rely on those two guys in the front for that. As for your other tempting propositions, there is a time for everything, but I won't forget you." 

Valeria's viper starts to get nervous as it sees taka. "Don't worry Vsaa he is a friend"

"I agree, you should visit the empire, I think you would be very interested by the Empreror library in Axir (city), they say it contains all the books ever written, There are books from everywhere. The current Empreror and most of his predecessor conquers for land and riches but also for Knowledge, they know it is the only way the empire can survive. As for the women, I am the prettiest" Valeria laughs after that last sentence [OCC she probably doesn't want you to go get another one  ]
[OCC If you get bored with the flirting let me know, I personaly enjoy it for now  ] 
[OCC I need Jasper answer before I can continue this thread]


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> [OCC I agree]
> another thing since they are not all talking to each other, I would like to know which conversation you are focusing your attention on. [OCC I will assume that you try to stay attentive to all of them but it is almost impossible to actively do it for all]
> You can listen to the captain/barbarian conversation but since Valeria is not with them they don't talk that much a few words here and there
> or the three soldier in front but since they are a bit farther away it will be harder to catch everything.




He'll try to listen to the soldiers in front.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> He'll try to listen to the soldiers in front.




You listen to their stupid jokes, some even makes you smile, after a while the women asked the other two whispering "Did the captain aka tehkala gakla prumen akdaj afkaaa adj soldier in my previous unit was there? Why all the mysterie?"
the other reply "No"
The woman "This is scarring me, alajaldj alfjaljf  aldkjd those two wizards afjalfaj asfjlj not good"

The night is about to fall, the captains shouts "Guys, what do you think if we stop in a small Inn not far from here for the night, I am fed up of sleeping in my tent aren't you?" the others seems very enthusiastic about the idea of spending the night in a good bed.

"Good then, time to switch our clothes, everybody knows his role?"

"And what about you wizards?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The night is about to fall, the captains shouts "Guys, what do you think if we stop in a small Inn not far from here for the night, I am fed up of sleeping in my tent aren't you?" the others seems very enthusiastic about the idea of spending the night in a good bed.
> 
> "Good then, time to switch our clothes, everybody knows his role?"
> 
> "And what about you wizards?"




_Now we need a cover story?  This trip keeps getting more obfuscated.  Cover story... cover story..._ "Roles?  We could pretend that we're students from the university who are on a vacation."   Jasper smiles slightly.  "I think that would be simple enough.  What are your roles?  We might need to know since we're traveling together."


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

"Well, Valeria, it's easy to be charming when you're talking with such a delightful and interesting woman."  Seeing Taka poke his head out of his bag, Oculus says "Oh, this is Taka.  It's OK Taka, you can come out.  Meet Valeria, she's from Axir.  She's very pretty, don't you think?"

"The Emperor Library does sound very interesting.  Yes, I think you're right, I will visit Axir.  We should go together, you and I, after this mission!  You could show me your city, and introduce me to your family and friends.  What better way is there for me to learn more about you?  You could show me all the secret hidden delights of your city.  Then I can see how such a heavenly creature such as yourself came to be.  We will have a great time together, you and I.  How do you feel about that?"

Later, when the captain says "what about you wizards?", Oculus replies "No.  What do you mean switch clothes and know your role?  How can we know the role?  You haven't briefed us on what the mission is."

OOC Did Valeria say what the names of the captain, the barbarian, and the other three are?


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

Hearing Jasper's suggestion, Oculus says aloud to Jasper, making sure the others overhear "Yes, the University student cover identity!  That's a good one."  

Turning to the captain, "Is that what you meant?  We need cover identities?"


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

Before the captain can respond, Oculus turns to Valeria and says "Valeria, as an arcanist, you should play a University student too.  Would you like to be my girlfriend?  Or would you prefer to be my fiancee?"

OOC


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Hearing Jasper's suggestion, Oculus says aloud to Jasper, making sure the others overhear "Yes, the University student cover identity!  That's a good one."
> 
> Turning to the captain, "Is that what you meant?  We need cover identities?"



[OCC no she never revealed any names]
The Captain turn his head quickly to look at both of you, with a big sign of surprise painted all over his face. He stays like that for 2 seconds which seems like an eternity and starts laughing "University student, your fiance Ah Ah Ah" pointing you Oculus "Your quite funny for a small man" [OCC Man, those hours practicing with this student are paying big now  ]

Then the other four soldier starts to laugh, you don't know if they found you
funny or it is just because they want to "suck up" the captain. Doesn't really matter the big man seems to like you both.

The captain become serious again. "You don't actually need to disguise, we just don't want to scare the population with our uniforms, it could affect our investigation" as his about to leave he turns back towards you two, "My name is Farimond and as for Valeria being your fiance, it's up to her as long as you don't get me involved, I never been good at acting". He then turns back to give order to the rest of the troops. From what you understand the Inn is about 30 minutes from where you are. They will pretend that they are simple adventurer looking for some action. 

Valeria excuse you and go change a bit farther away in the forest. You also notice that she is armed with a rapier.

edit :Valeria seems all excited about your proposition


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> First assumption is right the army is moving away from the town, You estimate their number at around 50-60. If you want you could follow the trail in the opposite sense, at least for a while and still be on your way home.
> 
> With you speed you should be able to reach the town very early in the morning.



OCC :Manzita can I assume that you will follow the trail in the opposite direction?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

Daithi'Rah, you are in Broyar another small village north of Mornomas. You were hired by the local bar to entertain the clientele and are currently taking a break in the kitchen. The owner of the bar also regularly give some sideline job when people in the village needs to have special items delivered quickly. Most of the time the delivery are for Grimmald the gnome, he is a magic item broker in Mornomas for rich client and often ask to pick or deliver some merchandise for him. 

Tonight there is not much action in the bar, the boss will probably ask you to leave soon. As you prepared yourself mentally to go home, The bartender enters with a small (about 3'6'') cloacked fellow. The small men approaches you. You can't really see his face. 
"Zo thizz izz Vyour messssenger" says the small fellow with a very deep and broken accent. 

He get a box out of his backpack and present it to you. "Pleazzzze , bring thast to ze conzelor in the zity of Prummmmen, Vyou will be rewarrrded accorrrdingly"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

Marcus:
You wake up at the sound of knocking on your door. "Lieutenant, Lieutenant wake up I need to show you something!!!" you recognize the voice of one of the young militian (usually the youngs are stuck with the night rounds).


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

OCC Please notice that you are not completly synchronised in time but I will make sure that everything reajust. That allow everybody to start playing


----------



## Kangaxx (May 7, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Once Valeria leaves to change and the others are no longer looking at them, Jasper will move closer to Oculus and whisper to him;  "I was trying to listen to those soldiers in front while we were traveling, and it sounded like they don't know what we are doing either, and they are from a different unit.  And the three in charge all look like foreigners, and you remember what my uncle said...  Perhaps it's just paranoia, but I think we need to be careful here."


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> He get a box out of his backpack and present it to you. "Pleazzzze , bring thast to ze conzelor in the zity of Prummmmen, Vyou will be rewarrrded accorrrdingly"




Dai nods at the small man, "a go fast; it safe wit me."  Taking the box, "a go now," with that he departs gathering his things for the trip and then heading out despite the late night.









*OOC:*


the accent of the little man, inspired me to go completely accent crazy, but then toned it down cause i could hardly read it


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai nods at the small man, "a go fast; it safe wit me."  Taking the box, "a go now," with that he departs gathering his things for the trip and then heading out despite the late night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right before you leave the little man tells you "Remember, Zo not open ze box under zany zircumztance, Ze conzelor vill pay Vyou at rezeption of ze box"

You know pretty well the road to get to Prumen, you already had a few orders to this village. With your speed you will probably get there around 9am-10am depending on the weather. For now the sky is clear.
[OCC feel free to buy anything you need before leaving, I will wait for others to reply before I continue your thread]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 8, 2004)

Marcus will get up out of bed, belt on his sword, move to the door yawning, and open it.

"What is it soldier? What's the problem?"


----------



## silentspace (May 8, 2004)

*Oculus, Human Cloistered Cleric/Domain Wizard*

Oculus grins at Captain Farimond.  "Captain Farimond, since we were never properly introduced, I am Oculus, and this here is my good friend Jasper.  If you're going to pose as adventurers, it might be best if Jasper, Valeria and I pose as University students as Jasper suggested, and make it appear as if we're separate groups.  Two smaller groups will probably draw less attention then one large one.  Don't worry about the acting part, Jasper and I are very good with this cover identity.  And Valeria doesn't really need to worry about it too much.  She can just be my fiancee.  That way we'll be two groups, your group of five adventurers, and our group of three students.  How does that sound?"

When Jasper talks to Oculus in private, Oculus replies in the same low voice, in the Celestial tongue.  "We should talk in different languages.  There's probably less chance of being understood, even if we are overheard.  We can use a different language each time, even."

"I'm paranoid too.  Valeria wouldn't tell me what our mission is either.  She said she's under Oath not to reveal the objective of the mission.  That's a little crazy, don't you think?  I might try to Charm one of the other soldiers, discreetly, if we get a chance, see if we can get some more info. I wonder if we can pull something like that off without them knowing?  Maybe if you help with a little distraction?  I think Valeria is probably the only one who knows any spellcraft, so the others probably won't know what I'm casting, if they notice at all."


----------



## silentspace (May 8, 2004)

Continuing the conversation with Jasper, ind Draconic, Oculus says "Tomorrow, I think we should both memorize the Message spell, what do you think?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will get up out of bed, belt on his sword, move to the door yawning, and open it.
> 
> "What is it soldier? What's the problem?"



"Lieutnant, quickly outside .... the mayor's brother corpse is in the street with four arrows in the chest ... and part of his body seems to be... eaten" The guard is completly terrified "Lieutnant, who could have done that? Should I wake up the captain? Should we wake up Father Morribond?". 
The guard really seems to be loosing it.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus grins at Captain Farimond.  "Captain Farimond, since we were never properly introduced, I am Oculus, and this here is my good friend Jasper.  If you're going to pose as adventurers, it might be best if Jasper, Valeria and I pose as University students as Jasper suggested, and make it appear as if we're separate groups.  Two smaller groups will probably draw less attention then one large one.  Don't worry about the acting part, Jasper and I are very good with this cover identity.  And Valeria doesn't really need to worry about it too much.  She can just be my fiancee.  That way we'll be two groups, your group of five adventurers, and our group of three students.  How does that sound?"



The captain listen to you carefully and replies "I like the idea" Both of you notice that he seems quite relief probably because he won't have to deal with you but you can't really say.

"So you will go in first and pretend whatever, and we will get in the village a few hours later" He doesn't give you much choice, this last sentence sounded more like an order than a question.

As Valeria is approaching the scene talking with the other female soldier, the captain walks towards her. They both stop and start talking to each other, they are too far for any of you to hear what they are saying. The captain seems from his corporal expression to be given her some last orders.

Most of the group is changed now, they look like an average adventuring party, Valeria put on a nice dress, she looks gorgeous. You only see one potential problem how people will deal with all those tatoo in a small village. Traditionnal village usually have a hard time accepting people that are different. [OOC Since none of you has knowledge local I can't say more  ]

[OOC I assume Jasper is more shy, that is why most of the interaction is done with Oculus]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 8, 2004)

Marcus swears under his breath. 

"Tell me exactly where the corpse is",  he says.

Marcus will get directions, then place a hand on the man's shoulder. 

"You need to calm down. This looks to be a bad situation, but we've handled those before. We can't have a panic here. Take a few deep breaths, then go get the captain. I'm going to check out the body. Bring the captain there."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 8, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will reply to Oculus, also in Draconic.  "I don't think charming one of the soldiers would help, and charming the captain would be awfully risky.  Then again, he doesn't look like he'd be too resistant.  Having message ready is a good idea, I'll do that."

After Valeria returns and the captain speaks to them again, Jasper will just nod and wait for the group to continue.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus swears under his breath.
> 
> "Tell me exactly where the corpse is",  he says.
> 
> ...



The young militian finally calm down. He look at you with his terrified eyes, probably the first time he sees someone being murder, and it seems quite brutal.

"I heard animals noises behind the town center, when I got there I saw large rats that were on top of what I though was a pile of garbage, but as I approach I notice that it was a body, and I recognize the mayor's brother and I came directly here running"

While he tells you the story you notice that there is blood all around the bottom of his boots, wouldn't it be from your ability to notice detail you probably wouldn't have notice it. You can clearly see that he or someone tried very quickly to clean them up. 

"Since you ask me, I will go get the captain, I know he doesn't like to be disturb at night that is why I came to see you first". "Oh and should I go tell the mayor about his brother's fate?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper will reply to Oculus, also in Draconic.  "I don't think charming one of the soldiers would help, and charming the captain would be awfully risky.  Then again, he doesn't look like he'd be too resistant.  Having message ready is a good idea, I'll do that."
> 
> After Valeria returns and the captain speaks to them again, Jasper will just nod and wait for the group to continue.



The captain approaches you. "Let's go, we will spend the night at the Laughing Boar a very respectable Inn. I will brief you on what we expect from you during the supper"

"Let's GO".

All the soldier jump on their horse and follow the captain, Valeria does the same.


----------



## silentspace (May 9, 2004)

Oculus nods at Jasper in agreement.

OOC: Were we supposed to go ahead first as a separate group?  Did the captain just change his mind?  Did it look like he understood Jasper talking about charming him?


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

OOC:  Sorry about the absense.

Solomon will follow the trail until it veers off from where he would need to turn into town.  Then he will head on to town & try to find Marcus.


----------



## Ferrix (May 9, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Right before you leave the little man tells you "Remember, Zo not open ze box under zany zircumztance, Ze conzelor vill pay Vyou at rezeption of ze box"
> 
> You know pretty well the road to get to Prumen, you already had a few orders to this village. With your speed you will probably get there around 9am-10am depending on the weather. For now the sky is clear.
> [OCC feel free to buy anything you need before leaving, I will wait for others to reply before I continue your thread]




Nodding to the small man, he assures him that he has no concern as to what is in the box, only that he get it to the counselor.

Dai will set out, he has basically everything he needs with him, but he would probably pick up a couple torches for the nights journey.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus nods at Jasper in agreement.
> 
> OOC: Were we supposed to go ahead first as a separate group?  Did the captain just change his mind?  Did it look like he understood Jasper talking about charming him?



OOC: Sorry the Inn is outside the village, you will spend the night in the Inn and then head off towards the village


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 9, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Since you ask me, I will go get the captain, I know he doesn't like to be disturb at night that is why I came to see you first". "Oh and should I go tell the mayor about his brother's fate?




"Leave the mayor to me",  Marcus replies. "Just grab the captain, and bring him to the town center. Don't worry about waking him up. When he hears the situation he'll come."

Marcus will head to the town center to find the body.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 10, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry the Inn is outside the village, you will spend the night in the Inn and then head off towards the village




Jasper will brush his suspicions aside for the moment and head to the inn.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sorry about the absense.
> 
> Solomon will follow the trail until it veers off from where he would need to turn into town.  Then he will head on to town & try to find Marcus.



You follow the trail for about two hours, you noticed on top of the garbage some human parts like fingers, foot, even a skull all are half eaten. The trail now turns left and the village is straight ahead. 

The trail is goind directly toward the woodcutter's camp. The camp belonging to Jessica's father's companie.

[OCC just assumed it would be nice to mention it instead of assuming you were going straight to the village]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> "Leave the mayor to me",  Marcus replies. "Just grab the captain, and bring him to the town center. Don't worry about waking him up. When he hears the situation he'll come."
> 
> Marcus will head to the town center to find the body.




You get out quickly, walks directly to the town center, you don't see anybody around. You go behind the town center and notice in the dark the pack of rat jumping on what you assume is the body described by the young militian.

Those rats seems particularly vicious. You also notice a long trail of blood on the ground. It looks like the body was dragged up to here. From your position you can't determine where the track starts.


----------



## silentspace (May 10, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper will brush his suspicions aside for the moment and head to the inn.




Oculus follows his best friend, eager to hear what the mission is from Captain Farimond.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper will brush his suspicions aside for the moment and head to the inn.



You ride for about 1/2 hour to get to the inn. While you ride Valeria on one side and another soldier on the others. The young soldier introduce himself to you "Hi my name is Brank, I am a sharp shooter" as he say that you notice the fine details and the workmanship of his bow. "I heard you were some kind of wizards, you don't look to tough, So how did you got involved in this?" The soldier is quite rude and direct.

Before you can answer anything the captain, shouts "silence in the ranks enough of these questions, from now on we need to trust each other and not talk about anything related to the mission, not even a single word"

Everybody shuts up.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Can Solomon determine what sort of creature's hand & head it is?

Increasingly concerned, Solomon none-the-less decides it would be best to check out the woodcutters' camp before returning to the village.  He approaches it using hide & move silently, moving half speed, bow at ready.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Can Solomon determine what sort of creature's hand & head it is?
> 
> Increasingly concerned, Solomon none-the-less decides it would be best to check out the woodcutters' camp before returning to the village.  He approaches it using hide & move silently, moving half speed, bow at ready.



Yes, the body parts are mostly human like, (Human, dwarf, elf ...). You walk about one mile slowly and hiding behind trees and such.[move silently r4 + 7 =11, hide r8 + 7 = 15] When you are about a mile from the camp, you see in front of you the clearing where the woodsman are currently working. The place is a mess there is blood everywhere. You look quickly around and don't seem to find a single body, only blood dripping.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 10, 2004)

Telic shrugged as he stared out over the camp, then shifted his back slightly, bringing his sword a little closer to hand, ready to draw at a moment's notice if the need arose.  Taking a deep breath and settling into the persona of a wandering minstrel eager to entertain, he walked down towards to camp.

OOC: Not sure how to handle this as I don't know what I find.  Sorry for the delay, massive tests over the last few days, but they're done now.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic shrugged as he stared out over the camp, then shifted his back slightly, bringing his sword a little closer to hand, ready to draw at a moment's notice if the need arose.  Taking a deep breath and settling into the persona of a wandering minstrel eager to entertain, he walked down towards to camp.
> 
> OOC: Not sure how to handle this as I don't know what I find.  Sorry for the delay, massive tests over the last few days, but they're done now.




OCC: The camp and the clearing are two separate things, The clearing is where the wood cutters work and the camp where they eat and sleep.

As you approach the camp, you notice it is empty, You assume that everybody is still working. As you are about to enter the area, you smell an odor of cooked food coming from the barrack in the center, the rest of the settlement is mostly made up of tent.

Looking around you, you don't notice anything special. You see things usual for a wood cutter camp. Axes, various object to sharpen blade, You see a cart used to carry wood half full. A few horses are inside a fenced area eating, everything seems quiet.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon grimaces.  He stays in the cover of trees and surveys the clearing.  Seeing nothing to be done, he'll skirt the clearing and continue on towards the camp.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 10, 2004)

Marcus will try to get the rats away from the body, killing them if he has to.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will try to get the rats away from the body, killing them if he has to.



You approach the rats and they flee right away. You can clearly see the dead body of the mayor's brother half eaten by the rats, four arrow in the chest. As you are to investigate the body you feel a hand on your shoulder...
[OCC you didn't hear him/her coming]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 10, 2004)

Telic is a little disturbed by the apparent lack of anyone in the camp.  Sliding his hand to the hilt of his sword, he starts walking towards the cookfire, ready for anything, friend or foe.

"Hello?  Is anyone in there?"  He shouts.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic is a little disturbed by the apparent lack of anyone in the camp.  Sliding his hand to the hilt of his sword, he starts walking towards the cookfire, ready for anything, friend or foe.
> 
> "Hello?  Is anyone in there?"  He shouts.



Right after you finish shouting you hear back. "What do you want lazy son of b****, go back to work, the soup is not yet ready. When I get out you better be far from here or else you colleague will have more meat in their soup, HaHaHaHa " The voice is quite deep and very menacing. As you approach the smell is more pronounced. Whatever is cooking seems very tasty.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon grimaces.  He stays in the cover of trees and surveys the clearing.  Seeing nothing to be done, he'll skirt the clearing and continue on towards the camp.



As you move around you stop frequently to take a good look of the area [spot T20] In the middle of the clearing you see a sun reflection on what seems to be a piece of metal of around 2 1/2 '. The problem is that if you want to investigate it, you will have to walk on the open and will not be able to hide.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You approach the rats and they flee right away. You can clearly see the dead body of the mayor's brother half eaten by the rats, four arrow in the chest. As you are to investigate the body you feel a hand on your shoulder...
> [OCC you didn't hear him/her coming]




Marcus will spin around, his hand on the hilt of his sword, and see who has snuck up on him.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will spin around, his hand on the hilt of his sword, and see who has snuck up on him.



"Hooo, relax, Young man"
You recognise old Karn, the man who spent 50 years in the militia(started when he was around 13). He is not part of it since the last 10 years but you still tolerate that he wears is old uniform and pretend that he is still one of the boy.

He never respected you as a militian and made a big fuss when you became a lieutnant, he still sees you as a young brash boy.
In the last two years he is slowly starting to lose his mind. 

"Let me see what is happening here? Marcusio" still calling you by your little boy name "what did you do to this poor soul? You should be more careful when you practice your achery"

He suddenly reach for his crossbow.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 11, 2004)

Lifting his hand from his sword, Telic shifts back into his harmless minstrel mode and calls out.

"Good sir, I am but a wandering player, seeking somewhere to ply my trade perhaps in return for a little food.  Would their be any place for a minstrel here?"

As he says this he moves around towards the opening to the tent.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Lifting his hand from his sword, Telic shifts back into his harmless minstrel mode and calls out.
> 
> "Good sir, I am but a wandering player, seeking somewhere to ply my trade perhaps in return for a little food.  Would their be any place for a minstrel here?"
> 
> As he says this he moves around towards the opening to the tent.



OCC The only wood construction is this "kitchen".

"What the ****, Music now, then what" You notice a large half-ogre come out of the kitchen by the main door. His face is badly scarred and he lost an eye. His   aperon and the cooking knive in his right hand are full of blood, he wears a small leather hat and a studded leather armor. 

"What do you want STRANGER, I never saw you around, you look tasty Hahahaha" This is the second time he makes that "joke" but you are not sure if it is really a joke.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon contemplates the metal in the clearing.  Whatever it is, it can't affect the lives of the woodcutters now.  He continues around to the camp, moving at half speed and trying to keep hidden & silent.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

As you get to the Inn, the captain enters first and discuss with the Innkeeper he seems to know him pretty well. He turns back and tell you that the night will be 1/2 drar with the supper included(5sp).

After paying your room, you sit at the table and eat your meal. The captain comes up with his plan. Basically you will go in try to collect information about what is happening in the village while they will patrol around the area for a few day. They will then joined you and will provide you with further instructions. You quickly finish eating and go to bed. The soldier will take rounds to secure the rooms. You both sleep very well and study your spell in the morning. [OCC Time to prepare your spell for the day, If any of you wanted to add something feel free to tell me]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Hooo, relax, Young man"
> You recognise old Karn, the man who spent 50 years in the militia(started when he was around 13). He is not part of it since the last 10 years but you still tolerate that he wears is old uniform and pretend that he is still one of the boy.
> 
> He never respected you as a militian and made a big fuss when you became a lieutnant, he still sees you as a young brash boy.
> ...




"I had nothing to do with this death Karn",  Marcus replies. "I only arrived here myself. As you can see I am not armed with my bow."

He eyes the old man's crossbow warrily. "The Captain  (Marcus stresses the word) is due to arrive shortly, as I have sent for him. Unless you want to explain another death, you'll put that weapon down."


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Most of the group is changed now, they look like an average adventuring party, Valeria put on a nice dress, she looks gorgeous. You only see one potential problem how people will deal with all those tatoo in a small village. Traditionnal village usually have a hard time accepting people that are different. [OOC Since none of you has knowledge local I can't say more  ]




OOC Oculus has the Cloistered Cleric Lore ability, I don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Oculus will offer Jasper use of his spellbook to learn Charm Person, and anything else he wants to learn, if he thinks that will be helpful in their information-gathering.  (Figured might as well suggest it   )

OOC:  Minor update to spells done.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC Oculus has the Cloistered Cleric Lore ability, I don't know if that helps or not.



OCC :I forgot about that. 

roll 13 + 5 = 18

In the northern part of the country, there are a lot of legend about tatooed witches that were burned in the first northen collony. These witches story are still told to kids to scare them to go to bed. 

According to the story these witches, prevented the king at the time to colonize the northern part of the country. They were allied with various humanoid tribes and were controlling animal herds.

[OCC I hate those walking encyclopedia  ]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> "I had nothing to do with this death Karn",  Marcus replies. "I only arrived here myself. As you can see I am not armed with my bow."
> 
> He eyes the old man's crossbow warrily. "The Captain  (Marcus stresses the word) is due to arrive shortly, as I have sent for him. Unless you want to explain another death, you'll put that weapon down."



"Marcus I know you are a bad boy, but I never expected you would be part of this. I know all about your little secrets, Nowaday I don't need much sleep and I see what you are doing at night. As a officer of the law I must put an end to all this."
 He look nervously around to see if you are really alone, you can see sweat on his face, he looks very nervous.
"You all say I am crazy, so that people don't pay attention to me"
"I will report you to the captain and tomorrow your body will be hanging at the end of a rope".
The captain is taking forever and Karn is still menacing you with the crossbow, he might be old and weak but he can use his crossbow with more profiency than any of your militian.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Marcus I know you are a bad boy, but I never expected you would be part of this. I know all about your little secrets, Nowaday I don't need much sleep and I see what you are doing at night. As a officer of the law I must put an end to all this."
> He look nervously around to see if you are really alone, you can see sweat on his face, he looks very nervous.
> "You all say I am crazy, so that people don't pay attention to me"
> "I will report you to the captain and tomorrow your body will be hanging at the end of a rope".
> The captain is taking forever and Karn is still menacing you with the crossbow, he might be old and weak but he can use his crossbow with more profiency than any of your militian.




(OOC: Marcus will try to placate Karn, assuming that hanging at the end of a rope means that Karn won't kill him right now)

"Ok Karn",  Marcus will say, "lets just remain calm. We'll both wait for the Captain to arrive."
He looks at the old man.

"No one in the village thinks you are crazy Karn. Everyone here respects you, as a valued member of the militia."

_Have to keep talking to him. My little secrets? He knows what I'm doing at night? What in the...Obviously the old fool's gotten a lot more touched in the head lately,_ Marcus thinks. _Better play along, and placate him._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Marcus try to calm down the old Karn, but he is quite stubborn he is convince you are part of a conspiracy. You wait about one minute when you finally see the captain approaching. 

"Karn, Marcus" yelled the captain taking his breath. "what's happening?". Karn explain to the captain his vision of the story. As he hears him you can notice a smile on the captain's face. "why would Marcus killed the poor man"

Karne answers "Because he knew too much about the conspiration, I told him not to ask too much question, but he didn't listen".

The captain seem amused by Karne's story. "Karne lower your weapon, Marcus was investigating the murder, Gror the new militian told him about the murder. Don't do something you could regret"

Karne doesn't lower his weapon. "Gror, I never trusted him either, captain open your eyes your troops are playing you. You are so blind, if I was in charge none of this would happen".

Karne is not paying too much attention to you, he is now more focused on the captain you could take the opportunity to grapple him.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Marcus try to calm down the old Karn, but he is quite stubborn he is convince you are part of a conspiracy. You wait about one minute when you finally see the captain approaching.
> 
> "Karn, Marcus" yelled the captain taking his breath. "what's happening?". Karn explain to the captain his vision of the story. As he hears him you can notice a smile on the captain's face. "why would Marcus killed the poor man"
> 
> ...




Marcus will lunge and tackle Karn, trying to grapple and ultimately disarm him of the crossbow.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 11, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus will offer Jasper use of his spellbook to learn Charm Person, and anything else he wants to learn, if he thinks that will be helpful in their information-gathering.  (Figured might as well suggest it   )
> 
> OOC:  Minor update to spells done.




Jasper will take Oculus up on his offer, and also offer to let Oculus use his spellbook.  "It's fortunate that they hired wizards to talk to the locals."  Jasper will joke with Oculus as they prepare spells.  "We're experts at trolling in taverns.  I wonder if we are getting paid for this?"

[OOC: Updated my character in the Rogue's Gallery, swapped out mage hand and magic missile for message and charm person.  Also paid for the inn room.]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will lunge and tackle Karn, trying to grapple and ultimately disarm him of the crossbow.



Karn is taken by surprise.
Marcus jump to grapple Karn,
attack roll 8 + 3 touch attack succesfull

Marcus grapple roll 10 +3
Karn grapple roll 16 + 4

Marcus is not able to get a hold of Karn. The old man experience allowed him to dodge your grapple attempt. 
Initiative
Marcus roll 13 + 6
Karne roll 8 -1 
Captain roll 9 + 1

Both the captain and yourself take the opportunity to jump on him I will assume that the captain is helping your attempt and that Karne is flanked

Marcus grapple roll 19 + 3 + 4
Karn grapple roll 15 +4

You and the captain get a hold of the old man. he drops his crossbow, shouting insults at both of you and keeps on saying that everybody is doomed and that the village will be soon be burning and blood will be flowing down our streets. Gror, give a hand to the captain leaving free to investigate the body. You approach the body, the men is wearing a backpack, the four arrow have red feather, they were probably not crafted in the village, the bowyer only uses white feathers.

He wears a leather armor and has a long sword and a crossbow as weapon. You didn't know him much. He was some kind of scientist who was very often exploring the neighboring forest, he was also working with the woodcutters to determine where and when to cut the trees. As for being eaten you cannot identify more than rats bite, you simply wonder why the rats were so aggressive.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper will take Oculus up on his offer, and also offer to let Oculus use his spellbook.  "It's fortunate that they hired wizards to talk to the locals."  Jasper will joke with Oculus as they prepare spells.  "We're experts at trolling in taverns.  I wonder if we are getting paid for this?"
> 
> [OOC: Updated my character in the Rogue's Gallery, swapped out mage hand and magic missile for message and charm person.  Also paid for the inn room.]



Once your spell are prepared, you go down the stairs. When you get in the entrance you notice two of the soldiers eating breakfast. You approach them and they let you know that the captain and the others were already gone.
"The captain told us that we had to stay to insure your security. He also told us to take our order from the little men, he will be in charge of our group" the two soldier continue their eating in between two bites one of them add (not taken care to finish swallowing)"Oh and Valeria let us that for you" pointing to Oculus. You take the paper and notice a message that was written very quickly "Sorry, I had no choice".

You eat breakfast (OCC included in the night) prepare your horses, ask the Inn keeper where Prumen is "You continue straight on that road, you can't miss it" and leave.

[OCC I will have to stop your thread here, I need to know what is happening in the village before I can continue. Feel free to ask question to the soldier or give them some order]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

Marcus will investigate the trail of blood to see where it leads.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will investigate the trail of blood to see where it leads.



The trail goes towards an empty field behind the village center.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

_OOC:  You're not waiting for anything on Solomon are you?_


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

No I need to know what will happen at the camp with Nac Mac


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

Marcus will inform the Captain that he is going to take a look at the field where the trail of blood leads. Before doing so he'll get his armor and bow.

Marcus will be careful not to alter or mess up the trail, so that Solomon (a more experienced tracker)will be able to look at it as well if he returns soon enough.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will inform the Captain that he is going to take a look at the field where the trail of blood leads. Before doing so he'll get his armor and bow.
> 
> Marcus will be careful not to alter or mess up the trail, so that Solomon (a more experienced tracker)will be able to look at it as well if he returns soon enough.



You take a quick run back to the barrack. When you get there the captain is giving a coffee to Karne calming him down. Karne gave so much for this country and this village that people are usually forgiving towards his sometimes erractic actions. 

The captain tells you to be careful, he will go advise the mayor as soon he is done with Karne. You take a few moments to don your armor correctly and quickly return to the crime scene. You follow the blood trail accross the field when you are about 300 feet from the village center you see a bigger spot of blood, probably where he fell, You see that the track continue in the field, the track is different, he was still walking or running probably trying to run away from whatever was shooting at it. 

The track start near the edge of the forest. You can't see very well on the ground it is too dark. As you reflect on the situation you hear a "Stchomb" (sound of an arrow hiting the ground).[OCC lucky rolled a 1]


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 11, 2004)

Marcus will duck behind some cover (a tree or something) and draw his bow. He will look for who shot the arrow and from where.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will duck behind some cover (a tree or something) and draw his bow. He will look for who shot the arrow and from where.



there is a large rock not too far from you. You jump behind it as you hear the sound of a second arrow coming miss again. You try to look in the dark but you can't see a thing. The sniper seems to be hidden in the woods, which is about 100 feet in front of you. You wait for the archer to shoot a third arrow that could allow you to identify where the arrows are coming from. You wait for about two minutes. Nothing...


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 12, 2004)

Marcus will wait in perfect silence. He will listen to see if the sniper is trying to sneak around to gain a shot on him from another angle.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2004)

*Oculus, human Cloistered Cleric/Domain Wizard*

Oculus thanks Jasper and studies his spellbook too.

Downstairs at breakfast, Oculus reads Valeria's note, a bit sad that he has been denied her company.  [Oculus is a tiny little man, do they mean they're supposed to take orders from him?]

After hearing the what the soldiers say, he ignores them for a moment and turns to Jasper, conversing in Celestial  "That student cover story isn't going to work, huh?  Students don't usually have bodyguards.  Maybe we should be travelling adventurers too, and just tell them to follow us?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> [Oculus is a tiny little man, do they mean they're supposed to take orders from him?]



OCC yes


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will wait in perfect silence. He will listen to see if the sniper is trying to sneak around to gain a shot on him from another angle.



You wait for more than five minutes and don't hear a single thing. No more arrows are thrown at you. You evaluate that without getting out of the woods, it should be hard to shoot at you, if you stay covered behind the rock. The forested area in front of you is quite narrow.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 12, 2004)

Marcus will wait for a bit longer, then all of a sudden lunge out from behind the rock and make a break for the town running at full speed.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 12, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus thanks Jasper and studies his spellbook too.
> 
> Downstairs at breakfast, Oculus reads Valeria's note, a bit sad that he has been denied her company.  [Oculus is a tiny little man, do they mean they're supposed to take orders from him?]
> 
> After hearing the what the soldiers say, he ignores them for a moment and turns to Jasper, conversing in Celestial  "That student cover story isn't going to work, huh?  Students don't usually have bodyguards.  Maybe we should be travelling adventurers too, and just tell them to follow us?"




"We should probably bring them, they can't keep us secure if they're not with us.  But you're right, we'll have to use a different cover story.  Or we could tell people the truth, it's more obscure than anything we could make up." Jasper will reply with a grin, in celestial.  He then gets some breakfast and sits with the soldiers to eat.

"Are we supposed to meet back up tonight here at the inn?"  After they answer that, "Has the captain told you what we're doing out here?  He keeps telling us that he'll tell us later."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "We should probably bring them, they can't keep us secure if they're not with us.  But you're right, we'll have to use a different cover story.  Or we could tell people the truth, it's more obscure than anything we could make up." Jasper will reply with a grin, in celestial.  He then gets some breakfast and sits with the soldiers to eat.
> 
> "Are we supposed to meet back up tonight here at the inn?"  After they answer that, "Has the captain told you what we're doing out here?  He keeps telling us that he'll tell us later."



The soldiers take a long look at you after you finished asking your question. One of them then answers. "Well... No, we aren't supposed to meet with the captain, and sorry he never told me either. He actually never tell us the full details of any mission. On my first assignement with him,  I finally figured out that our mission was some kind of suicidal mission when the captain ordered the small unit to charge on an heavily fortified enemy position. Most of the unit was killed in a few seconds, I was seriously injured and fell inconscious. When I woke up I was in camp bed with a healer on my side, I never undestood why I did that. Most of us in the 82nd are trained to never questions orders, and we are not asked to understand them just to execute them. I know that soldiers in other unit usually have a hard time understanding that. You cannot be scared of something you don't know, .. right?"

The soldier pause to look at your reaction, he obviously seems amused by your obstination.

"The captain only said that the small wizard needs to come up with some kind of strategy to figure out what's wrong in this village, sorry if I can't help you more than that".


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will wait for a bit longer, then all of a sudden lunge out from behind the rock and make a break for the town running at full speed.



Your heart is already racing as you lunge out. As you start sprinting you see two militian coming your way "Marcus, everythings Ok, the captain is getting worried"

You hear the sound of an arrow on your right, miss again. As you are about to shout to let them know about the sniper. One of the militian is hit by an arrow in the shoulder. They both quickly understand the situation and starts running away from the field. You covered 150 feet out of the 300 when you hear the swoosh again. Miss again, you cover another 50 feet when finally he gets you for the first time in the leg (the arrow didn't stay stuck and the injury is in surface. (5pts of DMG), Not letting the pain slow you down you finally dash for cover behind the town hall. The two militian are hidden too waiting for your orders.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 13, 2004)

Marcus says to the uninjured one, "Inform the Captain of the situation. Go!"

Marcus will provide some covering fire in the general direction of where the sniper is (or where he thinks it  is). He'll try to spot the sniper if he shoots back.

(OCC: does the other militia man have a bow?)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus says to the uninjured one, "Inform the Captain of the situation. Go!"
> 
> Marcus will provide some covering fire in the general direction of where the sniper is (or where he thinks it  is). He'll try to spot the sniper if he shoots back.
> 
> (OCC: does the other militia man have a bow?)



The militian take his light crossbow and starts shooting in the same direction as you.

OCC how many arrow are you planning to shoot?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 13, 2004)

Telic waves his arms placatingly and speaks in a wheedling voice.

Please sir, I'm just looking for a place to stay the night.  I can entertain people for you.  All I ask is a little food and a corner out of the way to sleep in.

If things look hairy he's ready to break for it.  He'll try to avoid attacking now, but if he has to he will.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic waves his arms placatingly and speaks in a wheedling voice.
> 
> Please sir, I'm just looking for a place to stay the night.  I can entertain people for you.  All I ask is a little food and a corner out of the way to sleep in.
> 
> If things look hairy he's ready to break for it.  He'll try to avoid attacking now, but if he has to he will.



The half ogre look at you, he seems to be thinking about your proposition. "I guess the woodcutter will enjoy a bit of entertainement, In the mean time take that axe and cut some wood for me." the half-ogre says pointing an axe on stuck in a wooden log. 

You take the axe and start cutting some wood, you are still on your guard. Once your done the half-ogre gives you some task in the kitchen. After what seem to be an hour the half-ogre looks outside"MMM it's getting dark and there still not back?, he turns toward you, you are a musican right" he seems to think if you could be useful to him. "Ok stay here, I will go investigate what is wrong at the clearing, Oh and the food is ready so serve yourself."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 13, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The militian take his light crossbow and starts shooting in the same direction as you.
> 
> OCC how many arrow are you planning to shoot?




(OCC 3 or 4 arrows apiece. Enough so that the second militia man can get to the Captain. If the sniper doesn't start shooting back at us, or give some sign as to his whereabouts, then Marcus and the injured militia man will stop shooting and wait for reinforecements)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> (OCC 3 or 4 arrows apiece. Enough so that the second militia man can get to the Captain. If the sniper doesn't start shooting back at us, or give some sign as to his whereabouts, then Marcus and the injured militia man will stop shooting and wait for reinforecements)



You shoot a few arrows randomly with no apparent results, the sniper is not answering back.
The captain finally gets there with a few others militian. The captain seems nervous, he never like to loose soldier, during peace time because of all the buraucracy that both of you will have to fill. Military reports during peace are usually quite exhaustive. Also you both know most of the militian and their family personally.

" heard their is at least one sniper hidden in the wood." says the captain, you quickly brief him on the situation and he gives the following order "Ok, there seems to be something to protect in the middle of this field. I suggest we wait around doing rounds and wait for the sun to rise to investigate the area"

Marcus you want to take the first round with two other militian?" "I will go back to sleep, there is no reason to panic it is probably just another orc trying to play with us, but we still need to keep an eye on it in case it aggravates."

You have no recollection of any such attack from the orcs. Orcs usually attacks the village at night but are usually very obvious and loud.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 13, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You shoot a few arrows randomly with no apparent results, the sniper is not answering back.
> The captain finally gets there with a few others militian. The captain seems nervous, he never like to loose soldier, during peace time because of all the buraucracy that both of you will have to fill. Military reports during peace are usually quite exhaustive. Also you both know most of the militian and their family personally.
> 
> " heard their is at least one sniper hidden in the wood." says the captain, you quickly brief him on the situation and he gives the following order "Ok, there seems to be something to protect in the middle of this field. I suggest we wait around doing rounds and wait for the sun to rise to investigate the area"
> ...




"Beg your pardon Captain",  Marcus says in confusion, "but this doesn't seem like an orc attack to me. I've never known orcs to be this sneaky; they usually charge in yelling. This bastard not only snuck into town, but it set an ambush outside the town as well. Are you sure it couldn't be something else?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> "Beg your pardon Captain",  Marcus says in confusion, "but this doesn't seem like an orc attack to me. I've never known orcs to be this sneaky; they usually charge in yelling. This bastard not only snuck into town, but it set an ambush outside the town as well. Are you sure it couldn't be something else?"



Drommund look at you annoyed, You know he doesn't like it when you question his order. He takes you apart. "This is too dangerous, I am not taking the responsability of losing someone else to this shooter" he pause, takes a deep breath and "What's your plan full fledge assault, might work but we will lose at least one guy. You are already injured, you won't go far." 

"So I leave you, doing your round and we will see tomorow" The captain turns his back and leave. You are left with two militian who look at you hoping to see some actions. What is wrong with the captain, you have a strange impression about the whole situation.

"Lieutnant, we go or not?" ask one of the soldier.


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

*Oculus, Cloistered Cleric/Domain Wizard*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "The captain only said that the small wizard needs to come up with some kind of strategy to figure out what's wrong in this village, sorry if I can't help you more than that".




Oculus thinks about responding, but decides against it.  These soldiers wouldn't understand anyway.  Life is simpler when you're a warrior, he muses.  

"Alright.  Call me Oculus.  And this is Jasper.  What are your names?  If you're ready, let's go.  On the way, you two can tell us what you know about the village."  

OOC: Do Oculus and Jasper know anything about the village?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus thinks about responding, but decides against it.  These soldiers wouldn't understand anyway.  Life is simpler when you're a warrior, he muses.
> 
> "Alright.  Call me Oculus.  And this is Jasper.  What are your names?  If you're ready, let's go.  On the way, you two can tell us what you know about the village."
> 
> OOC: Do Oculus and Jasper know anything about the village?



OCC: There is not much to know about this village. You know that the village is at the border of the King's land. that they often have to deal with humanoid tribes and therefore probably have an oversized militia. You don't know anything specific about this village except that the population is around 2000. It is almost a small town. OCC I will not show all the knowledge roll, because it could provide some hints]

The two soldier are named Jraq and trolm, they are both from the northern province (the one that has access to the sea), It is their first time in the central province and they never heard anything about the village of Prumen.

On the way there they also ask Oculus what are there orders once they get into town. They don't want to go against your plan.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 14, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The soldiers take a long look at you after you finished asking your question. One of them then answers. "Well... No, we aren't supposed to meet with the captain, and sorry he never told me either. He actually never tell us the full details of any mission. On my first assignement with him,  I finally figured out that our mission was some kind of suicidal mission when the captain ordered the small unit to charge on an heavily fortified enemy position. Most of the unit was killed in a few seconds, I was seriously injured and fell inconscious. When I woke up I was in camp bed with a healer on my side, I never undestood why I did that. Most of us in the 82nd are trained to never questions orders, and we are not asked to understand them just to execute them. I know that soldiers in other unit usually have a hard time understanding that. You cannot be scared of something you don't know, .. right?"
> 
> The soldier pause to look at your reaction, he obviously seems amused by your obstination.
> 
> "The captain only said that the small wizard needs to come up with some kind of strategy to figure out what's wrong in this village, sorry if I can't help you more than that".




Jasper will be taken aback for a moment, amazed by what he just heard.  Then his face grows dark. _I'm getting really sick of these soldiers treating my like a liability.  They don't know anything about me! And there's something 'wrong' in Prumen?  What in Gehenna does that mean? _ "Well I'm not a member of the 82nd, I'm a diviner and it's my job to know things.  I plan on getting some answers next time we see the captain." 

OOC: Prumen is Jasper's hometown, so hopefully he knows something about it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 14, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Drommund look at you annoyed, You know he doesn't like it when you question his order. He takes you apart. "This is too dangerous, I am not taking the responsability of losing someone else to this shooter" he pause, takes a deep breath and "What's your plan full fledge assault, might work but we will lose at least one guy. You are already injured, you won't go far."
> 
> "So I leave you, doing your round and we will see tomorow" The captain turns his back and leave. You are left with two militian who look at you hoping to see some actions. What is wrong with the captain, you have a strange impression about the whole situation.
> 
> "Lieutnant, we go or not?" ask one of the soldier.




Marcus looks oddly at the Captain as he walks away.

"No",  he finally says to the soldier's questions. "The Captain gave us orders, and we'll follow them."

Marcus will sit somewhere where he has a good view of the field, but some cover as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper will be taken aback for a moment, amazed by what he just heard.  Then his face grows dark. _I'm getting really sick of these soldiers treating my like a liability.  They don't know anything about me! And there's something 'wrong' in Prumen?  What in Gehenna does that mean? _ "Well I'm not a member of the 82nd, I'm a diviner and it's my job to know things.  I plan on getting some answers next time we see the captain."
> 
> OOC: Prumen is Jasper's hometown, so hopefully he knows something about it.



OCC: Sorry I completly forgot about that.

The soldier look at you not knowing if they should laugh or be scarred. "Like you said we are soldier, and you are a Devinator.... whatever like you said, so you do the knowledge thing and we do the fighting thing".

OCC: Extra knowledge since you are from there I gave a modifier. You know almost everybody there and the only wrong thing about Prumen that you could see is from an old story from one of the elder (that is now deceased) about the massive burning of the northern witch some few hundred years ago. The elder was saying that the king army fought a huge groups of witche and their allies near the village, all their corpse where burned and buried not far from the village. Probably nobody knows about this story anymore in the village. There was no known witch manifestation during the last 200 years at least. You know that because as a young boy you went through alot of the village records and there were no mention of witch anywhere. Records older than 200 years were almost all burned, in a major village fire. Some record still exist but you never found them. 

For more mundane information just ask and I will answer


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus looks oddly at the Captain as he walks away.
> 
> "No",  he finally says to the soldier's questions. "The Captain gave us orders, and we'll follow them."
> 
> Marcus will sit somewhere where he has a good view of the field, but some cover as well.



You sit there protecting the area for the rest of the night with the two other militian, you feel their frustration they would have liked to assault the sniper and avenge the mayor's brother. But they do not complain they are well trained and don't question order, how stupid they can be. 

OCC Now I need to get Nac Mac input in order to continue all the others. I am expecting everybody to be in the village by late afternoon. Solomon, Marcus are now very early in the morning 1-2 am, Telic 6-7 pm is still in the evening of the previous day and the two wizard are early in the morning 7-8 am.


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

Oculus listens to the exchange between the soldiers and Jasper.  Oculus wasn't so bothered about how the soldiers treated him, but he is starting to grow angry at how they are treating Jasper, his senior at the University.  Jasper was a better wizard then he was.  Soon he'd be learning the next power level of spells, while Oculus still had a while to catch up.  Stupid fools, they should know better than to treat a wizard of Jasper's caliber like that!



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> On the way there they also ask Oculus what are there orders once they get into town. They don't want to go against your plan.




When the soldiers say this, Oculus snaps.

_"Orders?  You must be the dumbest soldiers in the 82nd!  Captain Farimond must have taken the best soldiers with him and left us the bottom of the barrel!  Your orders?  What did Captain Farimond say?  Your orders are to guard us and obey our instructions!  That means keep watch for any trouble and stay alert, do you understand soldier?  Jraq?  Trolm?  Answer me!  You are to stay out of our way and not interrupt when we're interacting with the townspeople, but stand watch and be ready for battle.  You are on duty, that means in taverns you are not to indulge in alcohol or other drugs that will dull your senses.  Do you understand?"_

Whew, I must calm myself down.  I hope I haven't gone too far.  But maybe that's the kind of talk soldiers are used to hearing, maybe they respect that kind of talk.  

Oculus straightens his robes and heads off to the village, talking in Draconic with Jasper, about what he knows about Prumen.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Oculus listens to the exchange between the soldiers and Jasper.  Oculus wasn't so bothered about how the soldiers treated him, but he is starting to grow angry at how they are treating Jasper, his senior at the University.  Jasper was a better wizard then he was.  Soon he'd be learning the next power level of spells, while Oculus still had a while to catch up.  Stupid fools, they should know better than to treat a wizard of Jasper's caliber like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your speech seems to have some kind of an effect on the soldier. You feel that you will have to do much more to really earn their respect.

Trolm answers "Fine, we will take care of the security and not mingle at all with Intelligence gathering" Jraq add "And..." hesitating "no alchool". 

Both of you have that feeling that those guys are good only for one thing: fighting, in other environement they seem to be a nightmare to control. They really don't fit the stereotypical idea of the Mergovian soldier that the King and the Governement are trying to promote. The image of a highly disciplined soldier, with high moral standard of justice. Not that you care much about it but it breaks a myth about them that you had since you were young children.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 15, 2004)

Telic considers the news that something is wrong while he watches the half-ogre leave.  In a brief struggle between his hunger and his sense of duty, he sighs and heads off quietly in the direction that the half ogre took (he'll wait a few minutes).

OOC: Telic is going to try to stay out of sight and watch what happens.  His sword is close at hand, but not drawn.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 15, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic considers the news that something is wrong while he watches the half-ogre leave.  In a brief struggle between his hunger and his sense of duty, he sighs and heads off quietly in the direction that the half ogre took (he'll wait a few minutes).
> 
> OOC: Telic is going to try to stay out of sight and watch what happens.  His sword is close at hand, but not drawn.




Telic wait for a few minutes, and follow the half-ogre. You walk for about an hour, it is getting pretty dark. You suddenly hear the half ogre yelling "What the &*(@, what happened here" you approach and notice a large clearing. The whole place seems to be filled with blood but you can't see a single body. The half ogre look around for a few minutes and turns around in your direction. he still didn't notice you. You cannot see very well what could be inside the clearing, it is too dark.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 15, 2004)

Since I'll be at a disadvantage trying to investigate tonight in the darkness, Telic will double back trying to reach the camp ahead of the half-ogre.

_Well_ thought Telic _at least I don't have to worry about being bored anymore._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 15, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Since I'll be at a disadvantage trying to investigate tonight in the darkness, Telic will double back trying to reach the camp ahead of the half-ogre.
> 
> _Well_ thought Telic _at least I don't have to worry about being bored anymore._



Telic dash back to the camp, the half-ogre seems to be taken his time investigating what could have happened. Telic gets in, quickly take a large bowl of soup and start eating the soup. Telic is actually very surprised the soup is actually very tasty. The half-ogre is after all a pretty good cook. A few minute later you see him enter. He seems very confused and chocked.

He explain you what he saw, you pretend not knowing anything [OCC your pretty good at bluffing]. "I don't feel too secure staying here by myself tonight, Don't know what we should do, walking back in the forest could also be pretty dangerous" This half ogre looks mean but doesn't seem too brave.
"This was an horrible scene, blood everywhere and not a single body left, that is pretty scary." The half-ogre seems nervous and is looking all around trying to find something, his eyes then stop on your Mercurial great sword. "Muscisian, you know how to use it, or it's just there to scare people?"

"If you don't I will take it, if we want to make it back to the village as quickly as possible I will need a good weapon"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 16, 2004)

"I can use this sword well enough to make anyone who tries to take it regret it.  We should head for the village now.  Do you have a weapon?  If not, grab a staff or something, we should leave soon."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> "I can use this sword well enough to make anyone who tries to take it regret it.  We should head for the village now.  Do you have a weapon?  If not, grab a staff or something, we should leave soon."



The half ogre looks at you nervously, and continue his search, after a few minutes he pull out from behind a counter a Large club. "here it is!!!"

Then he looks at you. "Ok, let's go, I will go front and show you the way"

The half ogre goes in front but is always checking his back, he doesn't seem to trust you.

You walk for about 5 hours at night, when the half-ogre suddenly stop. "Stop, did you see that". You didn't see anything it is way too dark.

"I saw something move at our right"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Pulling out his sword and holding it awkwardly in one hand, Telic grabs a sunrod with his other hand, then shifts so that he holds the sunrod between his hand and his sword (which he now holds two handed).  Then, whispering a warning to the half ogre, he slams his hands down, igniting the sunrod and leaping to the right.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Pulling out his sword and holding it awkwardly in one hand, Telic grabs a sunrod with his other hand, then shifts so that he holds the sunrod between his hand and his sword (which he now holds two handed).  Then, whispering a warning to the half ogre, he slams his hands down, igniting the sunrod and leaping to the right.




Marcus:
You suddenly see a flash of light followed by what seems to be intense light a few hundred feet inside the forest. The other two militians, take their crossbow and are ready for your order, hoping this time they will see some action.

Telic: The sunrod create an intense light. You dash on the right with your sword, you see some kind of humanoid form in the shadow of the sunrod. The creature moves quickly, covered by the shadow from the tree. You have a hard time identifying precisely it's position.
The Half-ogre quickly follow you ready to provide you with some help if needed.

Solomon:
You take a small detour in direction of the camp. You get there in about 40 minutes. The camp is completly empty, even Old Gnarll the cook cannot be found anywhere. You wonder if you will ever hear again how tasty you would be in one of his soup and how he usually bet you that nobody would notice. 

You investigate very quickly the camp and don't notice any sign of violence.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Hoping a few managed to escape, Solomon heads back to Prumen.  He'll try to find Marcus.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 17, 2004)

Marcus will jump to his feet.

"Perhaps the sniper has tired of sneaking and is looking for a fight. Ready your weapons men, but don't shoot till I give the word",  he'll say.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Telic will charge (double move) towards the shadowy figure, hoping to get it into the radius of his sunrod.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2004)

Double post


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic will charge (double move) towards the shadowy figure, hoping to get it into the radius of his sunrod.



You rush towards the what you think is the creature. A few second later you lose sight of the "shadow". you finish your run, where you taught it was. The Half-Ogre running behind you. You both stop to reassess the situation. 
Gnarll asks you "Do you see anything, because I don't"

As he finishes his sentence you see a medium cloacked humanoid appear out of a bushes 25' from your position. he fires on Telic.

Surprise attack added +4 because considered as invisible result 15 Hit
dmg 1d8+2d6 = 13dmg the arrow nearly misses you heart

Initiative 
humanoid 12
Telic 16 +1 = 17
Gnarll 21

You are bearely recovering from the surprise attack as you see the half-ogre rushing on the humanoid with his large club, He swing at the creature a miss.
Gnarll do not seem to be very proficient with weapon, it's clear that he relies much more on his strenght than his weapon ability to hit the humanoid.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Telic will move 30 feet, so that he flanks with the half-ogre, and then take a slash with his greatsword, using smite evil (+2 to hit and damage with his level/charisma).


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will jump to his feet.
> 
> "Perhaps the sniper has tired of sneaking and is looking for a fight. Ready your weapons men, but don't shoot till I give the word",  he'll say.



The three of you cross the field quickly but cautiousiously [OCC double move]

When you are about to get in the forest, you hear a scream. It sounds like somebody got hurt in there. You rush towards the light. You can see a man and the camp cook Gnarll fighting with a cloaked human sized enemy. The man seem badly wounded with an arrow in his chest. They are about 100ft from your position


Initiative OCC: Independantly from your opponents 
Marcus 14 + 6 = 20
Militian 1 : 1 
Gror : 18

So Marcus will act next then Gror, Telic, cloaked humanoid and Militian 1


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Last action edited to include a smite.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

I also added that Marcus and his man were about 100 ft from their opponents


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 18, 2004)

Marcus will sneak attack the cloaked humanoid if possible. He'll assume that if the man is with Gnarll, then they aren't enemies and the cloaked humanoid is.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will sneak attack the cloaked humanoid if possible. He'll assume that if the man is with Gnarll, then they aren't enemies and the cloaked humanoid is.



In order to sneak attack you must cover 70 feet undetected.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 18, 2004)

Marcus will just shoot the cloaked humanoid. He will order his men to as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

Marcus take a good aim with his bow, hitting the mark will be difficult. There are some trees in the way and Gnarll is already fighting with the humanoid. Marcus shoot [OCC -4 for the tree and -4 for being in melee roll : Natural 20! second roll 4 -8 + 3 = -1 a hit nonetheless. Marcus look at his arrow flying through the forest and hit the humanoid in the shoulder (DMG 3+2 = 5) blood starts to flow from the wound.

Gror crossbow already being loaded and motivated by his lieutnant great shot take aim and shoot. roll + modifer 7 miss the arrow hit a tree mid course from the target. "Damn"

Telic quickly position himself behind the humanoid (OCC no AoO possible since he only has is bow in hand) Calling on the powers of Goodness he swing at the creature with all his strenght roll 13 + 6 +2 +2 = 23 a hit DMG 3+5 +3+2 = 13. The hit open the creatures stomach who screams a long hissing sounds for the last time. The creature fall on the ground.

The half Ogre looks at Telic. "And I was just thinking that letting you hold the sword was a mistake, Guess I was wrong. Great swing." He then start to look around "One more thing... who shot that arrow?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 18, 2004)

"Well," Says Telic, smiling slightly despite the pain, "Let's just say minstrel isn't my primary job."

Shifting his voice so as not so sound hurt (OOC: Bluff check) Telic calls out to where the arrow came from.

"Whoever you are, if you're a friend, come show yourself."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

Marcus will walk fowards, towards the man and Gnarll, with the militia men trailing behind. He'll order his men to sheath their weapons. 

"I am Lieutenant Marcus Sevohan, of the Prumen militia. You have my thanks for dispatching this foul being."

Marcus will walk over to the cloaked creature. He'll make sure it's dead. Marcus will also pull back the cloak, to see if the creature is an orc or not.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will walk fowards, towards the man and Gnarll, with the militia men trailing behind. He'll order his men to sheath their weapons.
> 
> "I am Lieutenant Marcus Sevohan, of the Prumen militia. You have my thanks for dispatching this foul being."
> 
> Marcus will walk over to the cloaked creature. He'll make sure it's dead. Marcus will also pull back the cloak, to see if the creature is an orc or not.



You approach the dead body, turn it with your foot 
OCC if it is still alive you could get into trouble by killing an helpless opponent.
It's seem to be a human women, you verify if her heart is still beating, it's not, she is dead [OCC that doesn't rule out undead but ...].

Still lit by Telic sunrod you can observe her in detail. She seems light armored and wear a strange symbol on her chest. None of you saw her before (Gnarll and the militian included) Although she looks human, you all feel that her features are somehow "wrong" for a human. You also notice a platinum chain on her neck with a symbol similar to the one found on her armor. She has a composite long bow, rapier and a dagguer, none of them seem particular. You also find 4 Axarian gobelet (4gp) on her. None of you knows anything about the symbol on her neck.

Gror says "I suggest we bring her to the town counsellor, he can probably help us, he knows so many things about everything"

Gnarll explain to Marcus what he saw at the clearing [OCC I assume Telic doesn't want to reveal that he lied to Gnarll] Gnarl description is quite accurate and Telic doesn't feel like he would need to add anything.

Gror "Lieutnant we need to let the captain know about that as quickly as possible"

OCC If you want to make a deeper search on her let me know. But it is unappropriate to undress a dead body in the open in Mergovie.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 19, 2004)

Telic, seeing that these are friends, will let himself sag a little again.

"Could I get the services of a healer, that arrow caught me pretty well."

OOC: If not, I'll use lay on hands for what it's worth.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

Marcus will wrap the dead woman's cloak around her.

Then he'll stand and turn to the stranger.

"You can get your wound looked at in town." 

Marcus and the other milita men will carry the body back to town, and bring the matter to the attention of the Captain.

(OCC: I'm assuming the town has a healer or low level cleric. Tell me if I'm wrong)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Marcus will wrap the dead woman's cloak around her.
> 
> Then he'll stand and turn to the stranger.
> 
> ...



OCC: there are actually three adept in the village who takes cares of healing the injured.

As Marcus men are about to take the body to bring it back Gnarll offer his help. He is strong enough to lift her on his own without problem. You bring back the body to the barrack. OCC: I assumed Telic, having nowhere else to go and wanting to get heal, follows.

You put her body near the mayor's brother body.

Gnarll suggest "Don't know but I am getting really tired, I will go to sleep and help you with the investigation tomorrow morning." You all feel a bit tired. OCC :Most militian are trained to endure better the lack of sleep.

Gror "I think we should keep a vigil at the edge of the forest in case there are more like this one".

It's about 3AM in the morning


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2004)

Dai approaches the bridge that crosses the great chasm on the east of prumen. The bridge is a beautiful piece of architectures. Made of carved stone, the bridge always impresses you. 
As you approach it at great speed you notice two small humanoid figures armed with what seems spear guarding the entrance of the bridge. You never saw any guard there. They don't seem to have notice you (you are still in a wooded area and they are not). You know of a second less impressive bridge more to the west but that would slow you down by about two hours.


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Dai approaches the bridge that crosses the great chasm on the east of prumen. The bridge is a beautiful piece of architectures. Made of carved stone, the bridge always impresses you.
> As you approach it at great speed you notice two small humanoid figures armed with what seems spear guarding the entrance of the bridge. You never saw any guard there. They don't seem to have notice you (you are still in a wooded area and they are not). You know of a second less impressive bridge more to the west but that would slow you down by about two hours.




Calmly loping up to the bridge, Dai calls out "hey, d'ere, watchin' o'er dis beauty a'bridge are ya?"  He slows as he gets closer, keeping his distance but trying to at least be cordial.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Calmly loping up to the bridge, Dai calls out "hey, d'ere, watchin' o'er dis beauty a'bridge are ya?"  He slows as he gets closer, keeping his distance but trying to at least be cordial.



As you approach you see that the two guards are heavily armored small humanoid. They look like gobelins in chain mail. As you shout they turn their head towards the bridge and starts yelling something you don't understand. Then they turn to towards you. one of them says "Stranger, I recommand you, go back, otherwise you die".


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

"What 'da problem?  You don't be meanin' da bridge be closed d'ya?  Dai begins tapping the ground with the rattan-staff to get a rhythm going in his body as he circles sideways a bit, making sure not to move towards the goblins.









*OOC:*


if one approaches him that will be the one he designates for his dodge bonus, he's readying a trip attempt if either approach him


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "What 'da problem?  You don't be meanin' da bridge be closed d'ya?  Dai begins tapping the ground with the rattan-staff to get a rhythm going in his body as he circles sideways a bit, making sure not to move towards the goblins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The gobelins seem very disciplined, not at all what you expect from the average gobelin. They are calm and keeping their position. They are both looking at you. [Spot roll] You notice two creatures, crawling from under the bridge (trying to hide from you). One is moving towards the right and the other towards the left. They both stop and hide behind a bush. You could not identify if they were armed or armored.

The smaller gobelin guards shout at you.
"Stranger, bridge broken, please use other"


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

"What goin' on 'ere? Don't look like ya'll belong at 'dis 'ere bridge, particularly, d'em two," Dai says, pointing out the two that crawled from under the bridge.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "What goin' on 'ere? Don't look like ya'll belong at 'dis 'ere bridge, particularly, d'em two," Dai says, pointing out the two that crawled from under the bridge.



As you point them, the the two gobelin hidden behind the bushes comes out. They are both lightly armored and armed with a crossbow. They are aiming it in your direction. They also both wear a belt with various construction tools hangs on it.

The smaller gobelin reply "You not belong here too, You asking much question, you die" the gobelin then shout a words and the two crossbowgobelins fire they're arrow. 

Initiative
Big armored gobelin: 20
small armored gobelin: 9
Crossbowgobelin 1: 10
Crossbowgobelin 2: 13 
Dai : 4 + 3 = 7
First arrow 6 miss
second arrow 18 hit DMG 5

The bolt hit you in the leg, but the injury is nothing too serious.
The other two gobelins are charging towards you, they should be able to reach you next round. Their chainmail is slowing them down.

OCC also modify your character sheet, you have 14 base HP not 12 because of your constitution.


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The smaller gobelin reply "You not belong here too, You asking much question, you die" the gobelin then shout a words and the two crossbowgobelins fire they're arrow.
> 
> The bolt hit you in the leg, but the injury is nothing too serious.
> The other two gobelins are charging towards you, they should be able to reach you next round. Their chainmail is slowing them down.
> ...




With a grunt as the bolt scrapes across his leg, Dai takes a step back and draws the wand of entangle and activates it centering it far enough back to be just out of the radius and to hopefully snag the four goblins.









*OOC:*


actually it should be 12, the Quick trait from UA adds 10 ft to base movement, -1 hp/lvl... Entangle, reflex save (DC 11)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> With a grunt as the bolt scrapes across his leg, Dai takes a step back and draws the wand of entangle and activates it centering it far enough back to be just out of the radius and to hopefully snag the four goblins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OCC oups forget about the trait.

As the you let the energy of the wand flow through, the area under the two armored gobelin and the crossbowgobelin that hit you 
OCC You could not snag them all the two with the crossbow were too far apart.
starts to feintly glow and the small bushes and grass moves quickly to  entlewined the three gobelins OCC reflex save 6 and 10, 7 all failed.
The two gobelin have their feet stuck in the grass. "You die" the gobelin says menacing you with their spears.

In the mean time the other two gobelins are reloading their crossbow.

round 2
The bigger armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 11 he is still stuck
the smaller armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 17 he is still stuck
Both armored gobelin are shouting at you what seems to be curse but you don't understand anything there saying
the two crossbowgobelins fires their arrows. roll 5 and 5 both misses.


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

Slipping the wand back into it's rightful place, Dai weaves his way towards one of the two goblins who have been firing at him; dropping his staff a few steps before he gets there, he draws his kama casually.









*OOC:*


thank god for that level of druid, dodge target is the one he approaches


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Slipping the wand back into it's rightful place, Dai weaves his way towards one of the two goblins who have been firing at him; dropping his staff a few steps before he gets there, he draws his kama casually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right after your spell you cover the 40 feet between you and the crossbowgoblin that is not affected by the entangle and position yourself to use him as cover against the other crossbow goblin. The other two are still trying to get out swearing at every failed attempt

OCC you will draw your weapon next turn (move action) and still be able to perform a 5 ' step and attack the crossbowgoblin.
Round 3
The bigger armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 8 he is still stuck
the smaller armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 9 he is still stuck
Both armored gobelin are shouting at you what seems to be curse but you don't understand anything there saying
the stuck crossbowgoblin fires at you but you are covered partially by the other one. roll 2 misses you

The other crossbowgoblin drop his crossbow draw a hammer from his utility belt and try to hit you with it, (5 foot step , roll 18 a hit Dmg 2 ) the goblin got you on the shoulder leaving a small bruise.
You draw your kama, the gobelin seems surprised by the weapon your holding, and in some kind of dancing motion you slash the gobelin (roll 8+6 Dmg 3+3) throat, the gobelin looks at you with big wide eyes drop his hammer and fall on the ground holding his throat while making a burbling sound.


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Is there a clear line between Dai and the other goblin?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Is there a clear line between Dai and the other goblin?



There is a clear line between you and all the gobelin. The two crossbowgobelin were on each side of the bridge and the other two were in front. If you want you could jump on the bridge and get cover from the one with the crossbow.


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

How close is the other crossbow-wielding goblin?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> How close is the other crossbow-wielding goblin?



about 40 feet but don't forget about the entangle


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

That's what I was wondering about regarding a clear line.  Can I move in a straight line between where I am and the crossbow-wielding goblin without going through the entangled area?  If not, I'll pull out my sling and take a shot at the crossbow-wielding goblin, otherwise, I'll move up to it and attack.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> That's what I was wondering about regarding a clear line.  Can I move in a straight line between where I am and the crossbow-wielding goblin without going through the entangled area?  If not, I'll pull out my sling and take a shot at the crossbow-wielding goblin, otherwise, I'll move up to it and attack.



Round 4 OCC sorry for the cut and paste but it goes faster
The bigger armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 19 he is still stuck
the smaller armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 16 he is still stuck
Both armored gobelin are shouting at you what seems to be curse but you don't understand anything there saying
the stuck crossbowgoblin fires at you having no other option. As he shoot he shouts "You go pay for Friend death" (roll 15 hit DMG 4) the arrow hits you in the right part of the abdomen that one was nasty. The gobelin face lit with a smile of victory as he sees the arrow wounding you badly. His smile quickly dissapears as you put that rock in your sling and let it go (roll 11, miss) the rock pass an inch from the gobelin head, "Hahaha Fool you die" he is reloading the crossbow.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Seeing your wounds the other two entangled gobelins are also cheering up.


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Crouching behind the corpse of the dead goblin, Dai draws out another wand and presses it to one of the wounds and activates it.









*OOC:*


attempting to gain at least partial cover; cure light wounds, 1d8+1


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Crouching behind the corpse of the dead goblin, Dai draws out another wand and presses it to one of the wounds and activates it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Round 5
The bigger armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 17 he is still stuck
the smaller armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 17 he is still stuck
Both armored gobelin are shouting at you what seems to be curse but you don't understand anything there saying
the stuck crossbowgoblin fires at you but you are covered partially (-2) by the other one. roll 13 misses the arrow hit the gobelin and kill it for good(the gobelin was unconcsious but not dead). You pick up the wand applies it on your stomach. you feel a warm sensation (roll 3+1) and you then remove the arrow easily.

OCC another 5 round before the end of the spell. You could also take cover behind the walls of the bridge they are about 8 feet tall with a top and all made of stone


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Hoping that he can get out of this alive, Dai let's loose with another sling bullet at the goblin and rushes to get behind the protective walls of the bridge.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hoping that he can get out of this alive, Dai let's loose with another sling bullet at the goblin and rushes to get behind the protective walls of the bridge.



Round 6
The bigger armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 16 he is still stuck
the smaller armored gobelin spend a full round to get out roll 14 he is still stuck
Both armored gobelin are shouting at you what seems to be curse but you don't understand anything there saying
the stuck crossbowgoblin fires at you (roll 11 miss) the arrow fly above your head and end up in the woods behind

You reload your sling, aim for a short moment and let it go (roll 12 +4, dmg 2+3) the bullet hit him in chest, the gobelin is thrown on the ground by the impact and doesn't seem to stand back up. 

the other two gobelin are looking at you with rage and fear.

You rush inside the stone carved bridge, not taking time to look at the magnificient fresque on its wall


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Slipping another bullet into the sling, Dai takes aim at the larger goblin and let's loose.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Slipping another bullet into the sling, Dai takes aim at the larger goblin and let's loose.



Round 7
The two gobelin are still trying to get free, They now seem a bit more nervous after seeing what you did to the other two, roll 16 , 8. They are still stuck.

You let your bullet go on the larger gobelin (roll 8 + 4) the bullet is stopped by the gobelin's armor. 

OCC three more rounds of entangle, I will assume your trying to kill them tell me if you had other plan.

Round 8
The two gobelin are still trying to get free, They now seem a bit more nervous after seeing what you did to the other two, roll 17 , 5. They are still stuck.

You let your bullet go on the larger gobelin (roll 10 + 4 + 2 for taking your time to aim hit DMG 7) the bullet hit the larger gobelin on the head and he falls instantly on the ground. The smaller gobelin seeing his three friends lying on the ground, drop his weapon and raise his arm. "You too strong, Please Don't kill I" the gobelin fall on his knee and keep on repeating "don't kill I, don't kill I"


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Muttering some words in the druidic tongue, Dai casts regenerate light wounds on himself, and then calls out to the last goblin, "Good, now keep 'dem hands high 'r ya end up like yer friends."  Dai will go check on the other crossbow-wielding goblin, giving him a good subdual whack on the head to keep him unconscious.

Once the entangle spell ends, he'll advance cautiously upon the armored goblins, saying to the one that is up and about, "kick da spear away, lie face to 'da dirt and dun' move."  He'll also check out the larger goblin, giving a good subdual blow to the head of that one, as well.

If the little one tries to get away he'll charge it down and attempt to grapple it.









*OOC:*


Regenerate Light Wounds, duration 11 rnds, heals 1 hp/rnd


----------



## DarkMaster (May 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Muttering some words in the druidic tongue, Dai casts regenerate light wounds on himself, and then calls out to the last goblin, "Good, now keep 'dem hands high 'r ya end up like yer friends."  Dai will go check on the other crossbow-wielding goblin, giving him a good subdual whack on the head to keep him unconscious.
> 
> Once the entangle spell ends, he'll advance cautiously upon the armored goblins, saying to the one that is up and about, "kick da spear away, lie face to 'da dirt and dun' move."  He'll also check out the larger goblin, giving a good subdual blow to the head of that one, as well.
> 
> ...




OCC: the other gobelin are dying, below 0 hit points.

As soon as the spell end the other gobelin kicks his spear and lie face on the ground. He seems very scared and obey to all your orders without even questioning.


----------



## Ferrix (May 24, 2004)

He'll attempt an untrained heal check on both of the dying ones to try to stablize them.  He'll give a search of the three downed goblins and collect anything particularly of worth.









*OOC:*


do those who break the law usually end up as slaves? i.e. if he brought the goblin back to town as a prisoner, what would happen to him?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 24, 2004)

Telic staggers into town, leaning on a militia-man's shoulder.  After a bit of healing from the local cleric (tell me what I'm up to so I know for future reference) he ponders his options.

_Well, it's not as though there's much darkness left, I may as well grap a cat-nap._

Telic will find an out of the way corner to sleep in, after telling the militia officer that he would be happy to help in the event of an emergency.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic staggers into town, leaning on a militia-man's shoulder.  After a bit of healing from the local cleric (tell me what I'm up to so I know for future reference) he ponders his options.
> 
> _Well, it's not as though there's much darkness left, I may as well grap a cat-nap._
> 
> Telic will find an out of the way corner to sleep in, after telling the militia officer that he would be happy to help in the event of an emergency.



Looking at the seriousness of your injury, Gror the militian, looks at you and says "Wait a second, brave man, I will go get Hector" he goes down the stair and comes back with bearded middled aged man. The man is physically very imposing but seems very reassuring. 
"Hi, my name is Hector, I am the military healer, looking at all the blood on your armor, I quickly guess that I miss some action tonight, HaHaha" he finishes with a big strong laugh. he then turns toward Marcus and says still laughing"Next time, don't hesitate to wake me up, everything has been too quiet lately".

Hector lay his hand on your body and you feel the warmth of magical healing go through your injuries (you regain 9 hp). Accepting your offer the militian then find you a bed where you can rest in the back of the barrack.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> He'll attempt an untrained heal check on both of the dying ones to try to stablize them.  He'll give a search of the three downed goblins and collect anything particularly of worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You approach the large Gobelin and tries your best to stop the bleeding from his head injury (OCC roll 3, roll 4, roll 7, roll 14, roll 22) You finally stop the bleeding and the gobelin's body seems more relax. By the time you get to the other gobelin he is already dead. The gobelin that surrendered, noticed the effort that you put trying to save the two others. 

You then search on the three gobelins, you notice that the two armed with crossbow, are carrying tools and some kinds of barrel full of some sort of powder. You also find a few Axarian gobelet (12 gp), their armors harbor a heraldic symbol, you cannot recognise from which noble or houses. All their weapons and armor are small sized weapons (2 crossbows, 2 chain mail, 2 spears, 2 short sword, 2 dagger, 2 studded leather). 

OCC: Those who break the law do not end up as slave. Slaves are imported from other less "advanced" country where "inferior" people live ("" represent the country way of thinking). Mergovians, are superior people and cannot end up as slave. You should not run into problem if you bring them back, only thing is that they might slow you down, especially the injured one.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

Collecting the minor bit of change, he'll sit down on his haunches in front of the conscious goblin and say "Now, what did ya be doin' 'ere?  An' what is in d'em kegs?"  He'll take a swig from his waterskin and offer it to the goblin.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Collecting the minor bit of change, he'll sit down on his haunches in front of the conscious goblin and say "Now, what did ya be doin' 'ere?  An' what is in d'em kegs?"  He'll take a swig from his waterskin and offer it to the goblin.



The gobelin gratefully accept your offer and drink from your waterskin. The gobelin then looks nervously at you for a few seconds and say "We Blow up bridge, Alchemical powder prepared by Master, explosive. Hroussk not know more".


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The gobelin gratefully accept your offer and drink from your waterskin. The gobelin then looks nervously at you for a few seconds and say "We Blow up bridge, Alchemical powder prepared by Master, explosive. Hroussk not know more".




"Does yer Master 'ave more of it?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Does yer Master 'ave more of it?"



"A lot more, large Invasion soon, end of Mergovie soon"


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

"Is yer Master a goblin like yerself?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Is yer Master a goblin like yerself?"



The gobelin look at you with a cunning look "Noooo, master look human or elf, not you, white face. You help us?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2004)

"If I 'm ta help ya, I gots ta deliver sumthin' first.  Where'd I find da Master to be offerin' me services to?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "If I 'm ta help ya, I gots ta deliver sumthin' first.  Where'd I find da Master to be offerin' me services to?"



"You funny human, brown face, and helping gobelin. Master at second bridge east, me lead you if you want. You heal friend of I?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2004)

Waiting for Marcus to continue the main thread, just posting this in case people can keep track because of Dai sequence with the gobelin


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "You funny human, brown face, and helping gobelin. Master at second bridge east, me lead you if you want. You heal friend of I?"




"I go, gots ta deliver a package er I gets in trouble.  Sorry fer da trouble, I just dun like it when folk go a tell'n me what'n to do.  I try to meet ya at bridge east o'ere at sundown, if'n I dun make it, I got inta trouble.  Just remember I dun 'elp ye if'n ya need it and we's come across one 'nother after that."  With that he gets to his feet and offers the goblin a hand up and shows him over to the larger goblin who is still alive, even if barely so. "I dun as much as I can fer yer friend fer now.  Take care a 'im for a week, he be better then.  I gots ta be gettin' on now.  Sundown, dun wait fer me."  With that he snatches up the two barrels of powder, picks up his rattan-staff with his few belongings and makes his way on towards town.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OCC: there are actually three adept in the village who takes cares of healing the injured.
> 
> As Marcus men are about to take the body to bring it back Gnarll offer his help. He is strong enough to lift her on his own without problem. You bring back the body to the barrack. OCC: I assumed Telic, having nowhere else to go and wanting to get heal, follows.
> 
> ...



OCC will play for Marcus here

The captain alerted by the militian enters the barrack, Marcus makes a detailed reports of the situation. When Marcus finishes his story Telic is already sleeping in the corner. 

The captain order Marcus to sleep the rest of the night to gather some strengh for tomorrows investigation. Solomon should be back from his patrol so we could put his skill to good uses. Two other militians will cover the area while you are sleeping. 

Marcus eager to know more reluctantly follow the captain's order, but a bit exhausted by all that happened he quickly falls asleep. 

It's now around 6 in the morning. Solomon is approaching the village by the north. You are still in the forest behind the community center (OCC where the first body was found). You notice two militian badly hidden behind barrels that seem to be checking the area. The sun is slowly rising from the horizon, days are slowly becoming longer.


----------



## Manzanita (May 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, adjusting his outfit to display his militia badge prominately, hails the sentries, then steps out, unarmed.  "Greetings.  I have returned from my scouting trip.  I seek Lieutenant Marcus.  How are things going around here?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon, adjusting his outfit to display his militia badge prominately, hails the sentries, then steps out, unarmed.  "Greetings.  I have returned from my scouting trip.  I seek Lieutenant Marcus.  How are things going around here?"



The two militian quickly spots you "Solomon we were expecting you, quick we need your help"
The two militian explain the situation to Solomon and tell him that he can find Marcus in the barrack, they also tell him about the captain plan about having Solomon track the blood track.

OCC you can now assume that you character is aware of what happened in the village


----------



## Manzanita (May 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Very well.  I have news as well.  I discovered the tracks of a large band of humanoids heading North, not far from here.  I believe they massacred a lumber camp as they came by.  I need to tell the Captain of this, or someone.  After that, I'll return to see if I can aid here.  Thank you for the information, and good luck."

Solomon then heads into town for Militia HQ.  He will preferably tell Marcus of the humanoids, but the other leiutenant or the captain if he stumbles across them first.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Very well.  I have news as well.  I discovered the tracks of a large band of humanoids heading North, not far from here.  I believe they massacred a lumber camp as they came by.  I need to tell the Captain of this, or someone.  After that, I'll return to see if I can aid here.  Thank you for the information, and good luck."
> 
> Solomon then heads into town for Militia HQ.  He will preferably tell Marcus of the humanoids, but the other leiutenant or the captain if he stumbles across them first.



It's still early in the morning and the streets are almost empty. You see some merchant preparing the stands in the main place for today's market but that's about it. When you get to the Barrack, you notice that everyone is sleeping, you also notice two bodies on the table, the mayor's brother and an unknown women, you guess she was the sniper they told you about. In the corner of the room there is also a civilian sleeping on one of the soldier's bed with a huge two handed sword lying next two him. Marcus is sleeping on another bed on your left and Gror on the bed at his right. Gnarll the lumber camp cook is also here sleeping on the floor, you guess that is on the floor since  none of the bed were long enough for him. He his snorring horribly loud. There is nobody else in the room.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "I go, gots ta deliver a package er I gets in trouble.  Sorry fer da trouble, I just dun like it when folk go a tell'n me what'n to do.  I try to meet ya at bridge east o'ere at sundown, if'n I dun make it, I got inta trouble.  Just remember I dun 'elp ye if'n ya need it and we's come across one 'nother after that."  With that he gets to his feet and offers the goblin a hand up and shows him over to the larger goblin who is still alive, even if barely so. "I dun as much as I can fer yer friend fer now.  Take care a 'im for a week, he be better then.  I gots ta be gettin' on now.  Sundown, dun wait fer me."  With that he snatches up the two barrels of powder, picks up his rattan-staff with his few belongings and makes his way on towards town.



You quickly leave toward the village, you pass on the bridge and go through the forest you should be there  quickly. You are still amaze by how trustworthy that gobelin seems.


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, seeing that Marcus is still asleep, takes the opportunity to bathe and put on a clean uniform.  He is very conscious of appearence, not wanting to fall into the half-orc stereotype of ugly and uncooth.  After cleaning up, he'll see if anyone has awoken.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon, seeing that Marcus is still asleep, takes the opportunity to bathe and put on a clean uniform.  He is very conscious of appearence, not wanting to fall into the half-orc stereotype of ugly and uncooth.  After cleaning up, he'll see if anyone has awoken.



You finish your bath, you get back everybody still sleeping, You notice through the window, the captain, the mayor and the town counselor approaching the barrack, you guess the captain already told the news to the mayor.
OCC The mayor is a short overweight men always smilling but doesn't have a lot of charisma, and his not very firm with his descision. The men with power in the village is the tall thin, dark haired, blue eyed and highly charismatic counsellor. The counsellor is also very sharp minded and difficult to fool.

The captain open the door and let the other two mens enter the barrack, as soon as the mayors see his brothers he starts to cry very loudly waking up all those sleeping in the room. The captain salute Solomon politely (no more). The counsellor look at you dispectfully, he never liked the idea that mergovians can rely on inferior races like orcs.

The counsellor starts to observe the two bodies and go discuss with the captain. The captain then makes a sign with the hand to both Marcus and Solomon. You approach and the captain whisper to you."Guys I am counting on you to figure out what happened without alerting the rest of the population, the counsellor don't want us to frightenen the population. I know we don't like to lie to the population but that will ease the investigation, hope you understand?"

Gnarll sleeping near Telic ask him "You come with me, I will make a report of what I saw at the clearing and about the technique used by the sniper on us."

Dai, still on an adrenaline rush from the fight makes the trip a bit faster than expected, You see the village ahead of you. You should be there in less than 30 minutes


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon bows politely to the mayor and counselor, thankful that he was able to clean up before seeing them.  He salutes the captain.  When given his assignment, he says to Marcus.  "We should get started tracking right away.  The trail grows colder by the hour."  Solomon figures to go directly to the field, and trace any bloodmarks remaining.  Presumably this will lead to where the woman was hiding.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 1, 2004)

"Very well",  Marcus says to Solomon. "Lets go to the field and get started."

Marcus heads to the door, then pauses and grins.

"It's good to have you back Solomon."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> "Very well",  Marcus says to Solomon. "Lets go to the field and get started."
> 
> Marcus heads to the door, then pauses and grins.
> 
> "It's good to have you back Solomon."



OCC: Good to have you back Cannibal_Kender 

You both head out towards the fields behind the city center, you follow the blood track that starts at the other end of the fields. You go back to where he received the first arrow. A quick glance reveals nothing of interests around the first blood track. The grass in this field is about 3 feet tall and the forest is about 100 feet from there. The sun is quickly rising above the village.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2004)

You also notice Gror running behind you "Guys wait for me!!!"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon examines the traces of blood and tracks carefully as they walk, pausing to tell Marcus of the trail of humanoids he encountered earlier, and the evident destruction they caused at the woodcutters camp.  He'll take out the knife and cooking equipment he picked up along the trail.  "Have you any idea what sort of creatures these might be?  It occurs to me that we should warn other outlying camps in that area, if there are any.  And perhaps we should take a force out there to investigate the remains of the woodcutter's camp.  Or perhaps the two of us are up to it."

OOC:  Who was Gror again?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 2, 2004)

"Lets finish investigating here. If we can't discover anything else, then we can head out tomorrow to the woodcutter's camp."

"Also, I think we should head out alone. I'm loath to take milita men into unknown danger."
He looks at Solomon. "You're fairly stealthy, as am I, so between the two of us we should be able to scout out the situation effectively."

Marcus pauses. "As to the matter of outlying camps, I'm not sure if there are any in that area. We could ask the Captain if he knows of any."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 2, 2004)

Telic, awakening from his catnap, gets up and walks over towards the Militia man who had helped him into town (Marcus).

"If you're going out and investigating, might I offer my services?  I'm a fair hand with a blade and useful in many cases."

_Here's hoping he doesn't remember me too well._

OOC: Darkmaster, it's up to you if Marcus would know my character.  He's probably been arrested here once or twice, given his somewhat checkered past.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon examines the traces of blood and tracks carefully as they walk, pausing to tell Marcus of the trail of humanoids he encountered earlier, and the evident destruction they caused at the woodcutters camp.  He'll take out the knife and cooking equipment he picked up along the trail.  "Have you any idea what sort of creatures these might be?  It occurs to me that we should warn other outlying camps in that area, if there are any.  And perhaps we should take a force out there to investigate the remains of the woodcutter's camp.  Or perhaps the two of us are up to it."
> 
> OOC:  Who was Gror again?



OCC: Gror is a young militian that was injured during the combat against the sniper. There are no more camp related to the village. There are about 5 others camp in the region all a few days walk from Prumen.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> "Lets finish investigating here. If we can't discover anything else, then we can head out tomorrow to the woodcutter's camp."
> 
> "Also, I think we should head out alone. I'm loath to take milita men into unknown danger."
> He looks at Solomon. "You're fairly stealthy, as am I, so between the two of us we should be able to scout out the situation effectively."
> ...



Well hidden below the grass you find a strange carved rock. The rock his shaped like a rectangular box with various unknown writings on it. The rock is about 8 inch long and 3 inch wide by 3 inch thick. Interestingly the blood trails start exactly at that position. You will spend the rest of the morning to investigate the whole area.

OCC I will assume that Telic joined you while you were investigating. and to add some fun we will assume that you were already arrested in that town, but I will let the descision to Marcus if he remembers or not.

Gror who joined you in your investigation, suggest that you show the rock to the counsellor. "he might help us with that, he knows so much".

After that he helps you with the rest of the investigation.

OCC I will assume that Dai and the two wizard arrive around the same time. 

Dai, you finally enter the village, you see a few militian walking around the northern field and notice in the distance a mounted group approaching from the south, they are still too far for you to identify them. You see also in front of you a lot of activity at the open market in the center of the main street.

Oculus and Jasper, you see the village about 1/2 miles away from you, everything seems quite normal, the farmer you met on your approach seem pretty normal and calm and nothing let you beleive that there is something wrong in the village. 

OCC Finally everybody will meet


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon turns towards the forest, his back towards Gror, and says softly to Marcus in Orcish, "I agree that we should investigate alone.  Gror will only be in danger, and is unlikely to be as silent or swift as we are.  I believe you should send him home.  As for the other, this Telic, what do you know of him?  We must be careful whom we trust.  There is much strange news of late."

He switches back to Mergovian and resumes his normal speech volume.  "This rock.  It's almost like a box."  He examines it closely.  Could it be opened?  "The blood is from the mayor's brother.  Could he have found this box in the field?  Or could he have already possessed it, and brought it here for some purpose?  Perhaps he summoned some kind of demon with it.  What do you know of this man?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 2, 2004)

Marcus replies to Solomon in Orc, "There is something that seems familiar about Telic, but I don't know what. He might be useful in a fight. I say we let him accompany us, but be ever watchful in case for signs of treachery."

Switching back to Mergovian he says, "I don't know very much about the mayor's brother. He was something of a scientist. Spent his time exploring the neighboring woods. He also helped woodcutters determine what trees to cut down. I have no idea where he got this; maybe on one of his forays. The rock might be dangerous though. I suggest we give it to the Captain, and let him decide what to do with it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Solomon plays with the box but cannot figure out any way this rock could be opened.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

As you are talking, three childrens approach, one of them Merto is a big fan of the militia and sees Marcus as role model, an idol. "Lieutenant Marcus, is there anything we can do to help you" says the little boy very seriously and standing up straight like sword. "One day, I will fight under your order Lieutenant Marcus"

Gror quickly approach trying to push the children aside "Kids this place is dangerous please let us work and go play elsewhere"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

As the group approaches Prumen... "I know of a few people that might know what's going around on here.  We could find  OOC: <insert name of thief that Darkmaster mentioned>, he's a retired thief and a pretty reliable information source.  Or we could head over to the militia base and ask Captain  OOC:<insert captain's name> if the militia has discovered anything odd recently.  What do you think, Oculus?"

OOC: Rather than mention that this is his hometown, Jasper will just let the soldiers wonder how he would have these contacts.   

What were the names of the thief and the captain?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 3, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As the group approaches Prumen... "I know of a few people that might know what's going around on here.  We could find  OOC: <insert name of thief that Darkmaster mentioned>, he's a retired thief and a pretty reliable information source.  Or we could head over to the militia base and ask Captain  OOC:<insert captain's name> if the militia has discovered anything odd recently.  What do you think, Oculus?"




"Either way is fine by me," Oculus replies in Draconic.  _Both choices sound a little scary!  But if I hope to see the world and experience new things beyond the university, I'll have to get used to meeting all sorts of people._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As the group approaches Prumen... "I know of a few people that might know what's going around on here.  We could find  OOC: <insert name of thief that Darkmaster mentioned>, he's a retired thief and a pretty reliable information source.  Or we could head over to the militia base and ask Captain  OOC:<insert captain's name> if the militia has discovered anything odd recently.  What do you think, Oculus?"
> 
> OOC: Rather than mention that this is his hometown, Jasper will just let the soldiers wonder how he would have these contacts.
> 
> What were the names of the thief and the captain?




OCC Captain's name is Drummond and the thief is known as Swift (Probably not his real name).

The two soldier seem puzzled by what you just said.  "You know the captain of the local militia?, are you sure it's your first trip there?" 

then the start whispering to each other and you kind of hear the word sorcery, dangerous and careful.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon smiles nervously at the children.  He wants to be liked, but children sometimes tease him.  No one is so cruel as the young.  Edging away from the talk, which is Marcus' responsibility, clearly, he continues to search the area.  He wonders if he could identify any of the mayor's brothers tracks before he became bloody.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2004)

Dai continues on in to the village, toting the two barrels of odd powder.  He'll take a quick survey and look for the appropriate place to drop off the package he brought.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2004)

*Solomon Krel*

Solomon decides to turn his attention to Telic.  "Hello.  I'm Solomon Kreel.  I'm a scout for the Prumen Militia.  What brings you around here, and what do you know of these recent disturbing events?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 3, 2004)

Telic looks at the scout.

_Good, doesn't look like anyone remembers me from last time.  That helps._

"I was just wandering through and stumbled upon this camp looking for a place to stay for the night.  Then the cook found out about all this and we made a run for it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon smiles nervously at the children.  He wants to be liked, but children sometimes tease him.  No one is so cruel as the young.  Edging away from the talk, which is Marcus' responsibility, clearly, he continues to search the area.  He wonders if he could identify any of the mayor's brothers tracks before he became bloody.



You spend a few minutes investigating the surronding and are able to determine that he was coming from the village. You guess that he was heading for the forest when he was attacked. You also notice another set of footstep coming from the forest. From the footstep you can figure out that the person coming from the forest dragged the body near the city hall. The second track seems to match with the sniper description.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai continues on in to the village, toting the two barrels of odd powder.  He'll take a quick survey and look for the appropriate place to drop off the package he brought.



Dai decide to ask one of the local militian, most of them know you already since you did a couple of delivery to Prumen. You usually don't try to mingle with the local population because they are often scare by the color of your skin. 

You ask the militian where you could find the village councellor. The young soldier tell you that he is currently with the mayor and the captain in the barrack. You head towards the barrack and ask the vigil to meet with the councelor. The vigil goes in and comes back with the counselor. The counsellor look at the package in your hand and seems horrified. 

"What ... are you ....bringning me, SLAVE!"
looking at you like you were a simple object.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> "Either way is fine by me," Oculus replies in Draconic.  _Both choices sound a little scary!  But if I hope to see the world and experience new things beyond the university, I'll have to get used to meeting all sorts of people._




"I think we would be better off checking with Swift first.  If it was the sort of problem the militia would know about, the captain wouldn't need to be so secretive."

With that decided, Jasper will lead the way to where he thinks Swift might be found.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "I think we would be better off checking with Swift first.  If it was the sort of problem the militia would know about, the captain wouldn't need to be so secretive."
> 
> With that decided, Jasper will lead the way to where he thinks Swift might be found.



As you head towards the only tavern of the village, which is located at the exact minimum legally permitted distance from the militia barrack (about 300 feet), you pass in front of the barrack where you can see a man from the southern country (they are usually used as slave in this country) giving a box to the councellor, which seems quite horrified by it. You also notice in the northern field a few militian that seems to be searching for something in the area. The village is already quite active, none of the villagers recognized you. They all look at your group with suspision, they are not used to stranger and they usually bring problems to the village.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

"If I've ever seen something weird, I think that's it."  Jasper will motion for the soldiers to stay, then climb off of his horse and approach the councilor and the slave.  He'll keep a respectable distance until someone acknowledges him, but he'll get close enough to hear what is being said.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "What ... are you ....bringning me, SLAVE!" looking at you like you were a simple object.




Dai smirks at the mans insult, "'ere, pick it up yerself, 'ope it ain't fragile," he tosses the package to the counselors feet.  He pats the counselor on the shoulder, his hand lingering for a moment in case anything should go wrong and whispering to the counselor, "'n I be watchin' yer tongue-flappin' if'n I were you."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai smirks at the mans insult, "'ere, pick it up yerself, 'ope it ain't fragile," he tosses the package to the counselors feet.  He pats the counselor on the shoulder, his hand lingering for a moment in case anything should go wrong and whispering to the counselor, "'n I be watchin' yer tongue-flappin' if'n I were you."



spoiler for Dai, Jasper and Oculus 


Spoiler



OCC Jasper and Oculus saw the scene from far
The councellor seems amused by your threats, he then set his focussed on the box. He quickly remove the seal an opens slightly the top. You can see angers quickly fill his eyes. He close quickly the box and rush inside with the box.

A few second later you see the captain, the mayor and him get out. The captain starts shouting at his soldier "Call all the guards, the councellor wants to organise a emergency meeting, all men able to bear arms should be part of this reunion, Quick Quick" a few militian leaves towards the field to go get Marcus and Solomon, others are inviting all people able to fight to join them in the village center. The councellor then approach Dai "Where did you get that box?" he says out loud he then whisper so that no one else understand "answer and I might not kill you" you rarely saw someone with such intensity and presence. 

The poor mayor seems a bit lost and his slowly walking towards the village center not completly understanding what's happening.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Marcus and Solomon:

As you are investigating the track you see two soldiers running toward you. They are Shouting about an emergency meeting in the village center. The meeting should start in a few minutes.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Very well.  We will attend."  Solomon will return to town center, assuming Marcus concurs.  "I'll try to sneak out early to get back to my tracking," he thinks.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 4, 2004)

Before Marcus heads to the meeting he'll turn to the three children.

"I'm sure you will be in the militia one day Merto. Until then you and your friends make sure to obey your parents. It will be good practice as you willl have to obey your superiors as militia men."

He smiles. "Now you three had better get back to town."

Marcus turns to head into town with Solomon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Before Marcus heads to the meeting he'll turn to the three children.
> 
> "I'm sure you will be in the militia one day Merto. Until then you and your friends make sure to obey your parents. It will be good practice as you willl have to obey your superiors as militia men."
> 
> ...



The little childs are so happy, you can see them running behind you with their big smile.

Marcus and Solomon are now walking towards the village hall.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 4, 2004)

Telic will follow Marcus and Solomon, interested as to what's going on.

"So do you often have this kind of occurrence here?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> spoiler for Dai, Jasper and Oculus
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Dai chuckles and pats the counselor on the back, "if'n ya'll see me inside, i tell ya who give it ta me.  a warm drink'd be mighty fine ta parch dese here lips if'n ya wanna hear."

_Dai realizes that he might as well attempt to defuse the situation for now, since if a fight broke out, he wouldn't have anyone else on his side probably._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai chuckles and pats the counselor on the back, "if'n ya'll see me inside, i tell ya who give it ta me.  a warm drink'd be mighty fine ta parch dese here lips if'n ya wanna hear."
> 
> _Dai realizes that he might as well attempt to defuse the situation for now, since if a fight broke out, he wouldn't have anyone else on his side probably._



OCC : Good thinking


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

The captain just open the door and closes on you.

The Councellor reply,spoiler Dai:



Spoiler



his eyes burning with anger and revenge, but trying to regain his calm in front of the captain


"We will talk after the council" he pauses and an idea seem to lit in his head "Actually, you are officially invited to our town council" Spoiler Dai:



Spoiler



trying to hide his emotion in front of the captain.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic will follow Marcus and Solomon, interested as to what's going on.
> 
> "So do you often have this kind of occurrence here?"



OCC It is actually the first time this type of things occurs in the village
Jasper knows from his previous reading on the town archive that it happened once 70 years ago.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The captain just open the door and closes on you.
> 
> The Councellor reply,spoiler Dai:
> 
> ...




Dai will follow the others in to the meeting, hoping for a moment of rest after such a long trek.  He plops the two powder kegs down and props his feet up on them once he gains a seat somewhere.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 4, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

At the sudden turn of events, curiousity gets the better of Jasper.  He heads over to the dazed mayor.  "Excuse me, mayor  <whatever his name is>, what is going on?  What was in that box?"

OOC: What happened 70 years ago?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> At the sudden turn of events, curiousity gets the better of Jasper.  He heads over to the dazed mayor.  "Excuse me, mayor  <whatever his name is>, what is going on?  What was in that box?"
> 
> OOC: What happened 70 years ago?




OOC: Two Mysterious people came to the city and ask the past mayor to call an emergency council, they wanted to speak to everybody. You can't remember why they called the meeting you would have to go back to the archives. Mayor's name is Mr. Hurbert. 


The mayor looks at you for a few seconds, he looks to be under some kind of shock. "Hey I recognise you, your Old Conrad's son." he pauses and add "They killed my brother, and we need to avenge his dead" when you mention about the box he seems confused "What box are you talking about?. You grew so much, Old Joe finally convince you to adventure?, Help from hardened adventurer would be greatly appreciated, please join us with your three friends. We have been attacked by 4 snipers last the night.
Our skilled Lieutnant Marcus managed to kill one, but tomorrow night they will invade the village, we need to counter attack before it's too late. I don't know how I am gonna go through all that?" The mayor seems completly destabilised and look quite pale. He is pressing towards the town hall nevertheless.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The mayor looks at you for a few seconds, he looks to be under some kind of shock. "Hey I recognise you, your Old Conrad's son." he pauses and add "They killed my brother, and we need to avenge his dead" when you mention about the box he seems confused "What box are you talking about?. You grew so much, Old Joe finally convince you to adventure?, Help from hardened adventurer would be greatly appreciated, please join us with your three friends. We have been attacked by 4 snipers last the night.
> Our skilled Lieutnant Marcus managed to kill one, but tomorrow night they will invade the village, we need to counter attack before it's too late. I don't know how I am gonna go through all that?" The mayor seems completly destabilised and look quite pale. He is pressing towards the town hall nevertheless.




Jasper will freeze with shock when he hears that the Mayor's brother was murdered.  He barely notices the rest of what the mayor says.  "B-but why?  He was just a scholar..."  When the mayor finishes, he replies "Don't worry, I'll do anything I can to help."   Jasper continues walking with the mayor toward the town hall, looking almost as pale.

OOC:  Just noticed I'd switched text colors on Jasper.  oops


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 5, 2004)

Walking back towards the town center, Telic notes the congregation of confused people, and walks towards them.

"Excuse me, might I be of help?  I was there at the sniper attack last night.  My name is Telic."

_Well, maybe he won't remember me if I only give my first name._


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

Oculus follows Jasper, doing his best not to look _too_ frightened.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2004)

In a few minutes the town hall is full. The town hall is a very large wood construction with a set of double door at the entrance. The construction is quite simple, no work of art or fancy architectural design. The disposition inside the hall is fairly simple, one big stage in the front with rows of simple wooden chairs in front of it. 

Marcus you are invited by the captain to sit on the stage near him, the other lieutnant and the councellor. The mayor is standing in front ready to start the meeting, he doesn't look too well. He seems quite affected by the death of his brother.

Dai you notice a young soldier sitting right behind you, he is obviously checking you.

Telic still answering questions sits with two commoners.

Solomon take place not far from Telic in the middle of the room.

The two wizards and their bodyguard take place on the right in the middle of the room. 

You notice that almost nodody seems to understand why there here. There is rumour flying that there were an attack last night and that the mayor's brother was killed (OCC Thanks to Telic  ). The mayors hail the people and everybody shuts up. They're all very curious to know what is going on. 

The mayor then says"Villager, I will go straight to the point, we are in a crisis situation. Last night my brother was killed by four snipers, Thanks to our courageous lieutnant Marcus we were able to stop one of them which brought us valuable information on their invasion plan." Marcus you quickly realise that the truth is being distorted. As you are about to say something you feel the councellor hand on your shoulder. he looks at you straight in the eyes with a frozen cold look, his face opposite to the crowd and let a "SHHHHHT" go. He seems extremely calm about the lie.

Other in the room can only see the hand on Marcus shoulder.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Walking back towards the town center, Telic notes the congregation of confused people, and walks towards them.
> 
> "Excuse me, might I be of help?  I was there at the sniper attack last night.  My name is Telic."
> 
> _Well, maybe he won't remember me if I only give my first name._



OCC this will happen before my previous post, sorry Nac Mac I forgot about your post.

As you start talking about sniper attack, people starts to panick, then they bombard you with question, "Sniper attack? where, Was there any death, who was it, ....." One of the militian tries to calm the situation and invite everybody to go to the town center where the mayor will discuss the situation with them. On your way to the town center you discuss the attack with some villager and the militian. He was not part of last night attack. 

OCC From there I will assume you are going to the town hall, unless you want to do differently. I will update the previous post.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Dai you notice a young soldier sitting right behind you, he is obviously checking you.












*OOC:*


is there a seat next to the soldier that's checking on me open?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a seat next to the soldier that's checking on me open?



yes but it might get filled up quickly


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 8, 2004)

Telic watches the speaker carefully, ignoring the people seated around him, then scans the audience for anyone interesting.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Telic watches the speaker carefully, ignoring the people seated around him, then scans the audience for anyone interesting.



Most of the people in the audience are men and most of them are in the age of fighting. The only exception would be an old man in the back dressed in a soldier uniform with a crossbow in his hand. Gnarll the half ogre is there, you notice around 50 militian, from your past experience with Mergovian militia there are probably all here. Telic also sees a black man sitting not far on his left. Telic remembers seeing some black man being sold as slave when he was in Talos, but you would never expect to see one in such a small village. Telic also notice that Gror seems to keep a close eye on the black man. Gror has really no apptitude to do that kind of surveillance job.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon stands attentively, sure that Marcus will fill him in later on any details unspoken by the mayor.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 8, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will listen quietly while he wonders what intelligence they were able to get from a dead sniper.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

Dai will transplant himself to sit next to the young soldier, picking up and plopping the kegs for his footrest once again.  Taking a look at the young soldier he says "Hey 'dere, figure myself that I meet a man watchin' me so intently.  What's yer name?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai will transplant himself to sit next to the young soldier, picking up and plopping the kegs for his footrest once again.  Taking a look at the young soldier he says "Hey 'dere, figure myself that I meet a man watchin' me so intently.  What's yer name?"



The young soldier seems confused and surprised that you noticed him. "Hi .... my name is Gror and I wasn't watching you ... he ... its just that we don't see black man ... he ... very often around here, you know?" Dai dosen't beleive a word he is saying. Gror trying to shift the conversation "Hey so what are in these kegs?, nothing dangerous ?... I hope ...  Hehe" Gror says very nervously.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 8, 2004)

Deciding that the entire speech contains no worthwhile information, Telic decides to move over to where the dark-skinned southerner is talking to a militia man.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2004)

Chuckling warmly Dai says "'dun be worry'n son, i ain't no threat ta ya.  It just seems 'dat yer counselor don't like da color o'my skin, think'n I should be a slave when n' one should be a slave ta 'nother man."  Patting the soldier happily on the shoulder Dai continues, "what can ya tell me 'bout 'dis town, I'a come through 'ere once in a while but 'dis land ain't my home."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 11, 2004)

OCC After this post Telic can assume to be with Dai. On your way you will hear/see the following.

Gror looks at you he seems a bit frighten. He just stand up and says nervously "You will have to excuse me, the captain is calling me and ... sorry if I made you feel bad" the young soldier sees Telic approaching and salutes him with the hand and turns to leaves towards the entrance. obviously scarred of the black man. Dai looked at the front and the captain do not seems at all concerned by Gror.

[OCC Dai diplomacy roll was 5 - 1 = 4]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 11, 2004)

Sort of agitated with his failure at basic comraderie, Dai kicks back again and figures he might find better hospitality with that goblin from earlier, at least with them it had nothing to do with the color of his skin and the goblin at least was cordial with him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 11, 2004)

OCC: To keep the game moving I will assume that Marcus don't say anything after the Counsellor remark. 

The mayor continue "We need to take action" the mayor do not sound too convincing and pretty weak on his feat. the captain stand up, help the mayor to sit down and continue "We need all the volunteer we can to make a punitive expedition to clear the forest of those snipers that are terrorizing our village. I need all the volunteer I can get to help the militian in this punitive operation. The operation will consist of sending all the man in the wood investigate the area and clean it up of all intruder, anyone has comment". 

Most of the villager seem happy to participate in this brute force operation and most of them are stepping forward not even waiting for people to comment on the operation.

Marcus is a bit surprised that he wasn't even consulted about the operation. Usually the captain always consults you on matter of that importance.

OCC: This is not a way to prevent you from giving your idea, just to show how people can be acting like lambs sometimes


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 11, 2004)

Dai's not leaving, he's kicking back in his chair and figuring mentally to himself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 11, 2004)

OCC updated the thread accordingly to your last comment Ferrix


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 12, 2004)

Marcus will smile and try to put a good face on things, but inside he is churning.

_This is madness. The militia should be investigating this threat true, but not with all these volunteers! Most of our time will probably be spent protecting them from the enemy, and from themselves! What is the Captain thinking?_


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

*Solomon*

"I will go whereever I am sent.  But I wonder if this is best."  Solomon thinks to himself.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 14, 2004)

_Well, there goes any hope of being effective.  Maybe I can slip off and have a look around before they start.  I wonder if I could persuade a few militiamen to come._

Telic looks around for the man who he ran into in the woods yesterday (Marcus).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2004)

Seeing that nobody objects to his proposition, and everyone seems to volunteer for the operation, he raises his voice "Then, I want everybody ready in two hours, we need to get them before the night fall, Marcus will lead the operation, his knowledge of the enemy will be extremely valuable to the group. I will stay here with a few militians to protect the town in case things turn bad to protect the children and the elderly." The captain then creates the groups. Marcus group will consist of all the member of this assembly except 10 militian that will stay to protect the town. All the villagers cheers the captain and rush towards the exit to get ready as quickly as possible. 

Marcus spoiler: 



Spoiler



As the captain finishes his speech, you look at the counsellor he looks very happy, you can't really say what it is, but you just don't trust him anymore. He always been good to the people of the town but, now it just don't feel right



Marcus, Telic and Solomon don't understand how last night encounter could lead to such an extreme action.

Telic while the people are rushing outside you get closer to Marcus.

Gnarll (the 1/2 ogre cook) is also walking in your direction. "Hey, the musician, I have a bad feelings about this, but I want to know what happened to all my coworkers, some were real good friends. If you go I will try to stay close, I trust your sword"

Solomon: you will be part of Marcus group
Dai: If you decide to go you will be part of Marcus group.

The wizards: The two soldiers, that are supposed to protect you are getting agitated at the idea of fighting, but seems confused about the strategy that will be used. They think that a small stealthy group should investigate the area first. "Bha, What the heck, as long as we keep our arms busy we are happy, we will show these snipers what we are made of." They turn toward you and say"Hope you are coming, otherwise we will have to protect the village and this is not my definition of excitement. This Marcus guy seems Ok, while he is still young he seems more talented than the other militian".


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2004)

As the people are quitting the room. The councellor ask Marcus"Marcus, did you or one of your men found anything on the sniper's body or in the field where the body was found? It is very important for us to gather as much clue as we can to get them before they hit us"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 14, 2004)

Telic nods amiably to the Half-Ogre, then glances around.

_Looks like the this Marcus is going to be a little busy.  Well, I guess I just have to improvise.  Hmm, the half-orc looks like he knows what he's doing.  Maybe he'll help._

Telic sidles up unobtrusively next to Solomon and says quietly.

"Looks to me like this lot will warn whatever's out there.  On the other hand, a few people alone shadowing along beside it might find something.  Interested?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon eyes Telic suspiciously.  "I am in the militia.  I obey orders.  If you're interested in helping, allow Marcus to fit you into the operation as he sees fit.  He is an exceptional commander."  Solomon pauses, and contemplates the situation.  "You might also consider staying here.  Ten men is not enough to defend this town against an attack."

Solomon resists sharing his suspicions with a relative stranger, given his paranoia about his own acceptance.  He will instead approach his friend Marcus and try to get a word in.  "Marcus.  Perhaps a select group of us should discuss a plan.  There seems more to this than meets the eye."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> "Looks to me like this lot will warn whatever's out there.  On the other hand, a few people alone shadowing along beside it might find something.  Interested?"




The half ogre still following Telic. Gives him a pat on the shoulder, his large hand covering almost half of Telic upper body, and whispers "If you need any help, you can count me in"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 16, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

As the speech concludes, Jasper looks lost.  _Why would we mobilize the whole town to catch a small group of attackers?_


			
				darkmaster said:
			
		

> The wizards: The two soldiers, that are supposed to protect you are getting agitated at the idea of fighting, but seems confused about the strategy that will be used. They think that a small stealthy group should investigate the area first. "Bha, What the heck, as long as we keep our arms busy we are happy, we will show these snipers what we are made of." They turn toward you and say"Hope you are coming, otherwise we will have to protect the village and this is not my definition of excitement. This Marcus guy seems Ok, while he is still young he seems more talented than the other militian".




"We're not going anywhere yet.  Mobilizing the whole town like this is absurd, and I'd wager that it has something to do with that box the councilor received."  Jasper walks over to the source of the box, Dai.  "Um, excuse me, could I talk to you for a minute?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 16, 2004)

Marcus says to Solomon, "I agree."

He lowers his voice so that only Solomon can hear.

"I have severe doubts in this plan that the Mayor announced."

"As for the group",  Marcus continues in a louder voice, "who do you have in mind?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon chooses his words carefully.  "Sir.  An operation of this size and importance must be planned carefully.  You have been given operational control, doubtless because you are the most capable of making the necessary decisions.  A mark of a true leader is wise delegating of authority.  Perhaps the operation should be delayed while a bit of scouting could be done.  Perhaps including some non-militia personel.  Logistically, providing food and organization to this endevour might be done by a beaurocrat instead of a soldier such as yourself, leaving you open to other important duties.  In any event, I am at your service, of course."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 16, 2004)

The councellor approaches Marcus and Solomon. 
OCC He didn't hear your conversation.

"Haaa, the two I wanted to see, my friends once again the village will count on your skill for their safety. Don't worry, after that operation, I will personally recommand you to the baron. Skillfull soldiers like you shouldn't waste their time in small village. Marcus what is your plan for the operation? Also while you were investigating the fields did you find anything that could help us? I received a message this morning containing a warning that an army of evil was at the gates of the village ready to attack us."

Behind the councellor you see the mayor getting up slowly and quitting the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon bows slightly.  He nervously contemplates the box they found in the field.  (Does he still have it?  I can't recall. If so, it's in his backpack.)  He lets Marcus do the talking.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 16, 2004)

OCC Solomon still has it.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 16, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As the speech concludes, Jasper looks lost.  _Why would we mobilize the whole town to catch a small group of attackers?_
> 
> "We're not going anywhere yet.  Mobilizing the whole town like this is absurd, and I'd wager that it has something to do with that box the councilor received."  Jasper walks over to the source of the box, Dai.  "Um, excuse me, could I talk to you for a minute?"




Oculus goes with Jasper, gesturing for the soldiers to stand guard a little further back.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 17, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "We're not going anywhere yet.  Mobilizing the whole town like this is absurd, and I'd wager that it has something to do with that box the councilor received."



The two soldiers obviously not happy with Jasper's descision, stands back not saying a word after Oculus give them the order to do so.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2004)

Solomon and Marcus notice the sudden entrance in the town hall of Jessica's father (The owner of the woodcutting compagnie) he seems very agitated and two militians are currently trying to calm him down. 

OCC I know a lot of thing happening at the same time. Everybody in the hall seems quite panicked and agitated.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 20, 2004)

Marcus says, "Sir, Solomon did find something in the field."

He looks to Solomon. "You still have it with you, right?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon tries to stiffle his reluctance, as he pulls out the box at Marcus' request.  "Yes.  We found this near where we think the sniper was hiding."  He then cranes his neck a bit to try to pick up what Jessica's father is saying.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

You reveal the stone to the councellor, who seems interested by it. "Interesting, you found it in the field? I never saw anything like it" The councellor then takes it and start observing the character written on it. "I will check if I don't have a book in my personal library that could provides us with any clues about those mysterious attacker" The councellor then puts the rock inside his robe and walks away, obviously very excited about Solomon's discovery. 

Jessica's father seems to be talking about hearing a rumor that all his employe were killed by a mysterious army. He is very agitated and requests to be heard. Being a very influencal men, the militian let him pass. He approaches Solomon. Solomon stay suprised when the men addresses him directly. Jessica's father do not seem to be happy that he has to rely on you. "Solomon, I heard that you were able to track those bastard down. I know you are one of the best in the village for these kind of things. Whoever it was that killed or captured my employee will make me lose a lot of money, I won't be able to deliver a big order for the Duke of the southern province, I need you to find them back fast. I don't count on the mayor or the councellor to help me here they are incompetent, I need results. The militian told me that Marcus was leading the operation" he then turns toward Marcus "I know I can count on you too Marcus, what is your plan? whatever you decide I will make sure that everybody here back up your plan" saying the last sentence louder and looking at the councellor, which seems pretty pissed by that last comment. 

OCC one of the militian after hearing Gnarll, Telic and Solomon story warned him.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 21, 2004)

Telic, hearing the Jessica's father speaking, walks over.

"Excuse me, but if I might make a suggestion, it would seem that if just a few select militiamen and those who could use a weapon well undertook the search, and all the rest defended the town, then that would be following the original plan in letter.  What do you say?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

"Makes a lot of sense to me. I am Frendor Almat, who are you stranger? Are you that men who killed the sniper with a single blow?"

As you are doing your recommandation the councellor leaves the quickly the room. 

OCC:Currently the people in the Hall are all the PC, Frendor, Gnarll, and the villager waiting for Marcus Order. The captain and the mayor left a little bit earlier.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 21, 2004)

"Yeah, I killed the sniper, but he'd already been hit with an arrow from a militiaman."

Telic looks around, seeing that the councilor has left.

"And it seems, to me that something a little strange is going on here."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 22, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon bows slightly to display respect and to gather his wits.  Again, he is glad he had time to clean himself up this morning.  "Mr. Almat, sir.  It did appear that the loggers were masacred.  Perhaps some were kidnapted.  I would like nothing better than to track down those responsible and try to recover any survivors, and revenge any deaths.  The trail left by the assailants was wide and easy to follow.  It went North.  I cannot guess if this is connected to the sniper.  Personally, I feel with at least two potential and severe dangers to the town, the entire militia should not be dispatched away."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 22, 2004)

"Now I'm no militiaman, but it seems to me that the best course of action would be for a few, perhaps me, Solomon, Marcus, and perhaps a few others who know what they're doing, to go investigate.  Leave the rest to gaurd the town."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 24, 2004)

"Your plan makes much sense",  Marcus says to Telic. "A experienced group investigates while the majoroty of the militia protect the town."

Marcus will explain the plan to the Councellor and Jessica's father.

He'll also take a look around the room.

_Who to take besides Solomon and Telic? Hmmm..._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

The businessman reply "Marcus take care of preparing the operation, I will let everybody know about your plan and don't worry about the councellor"

OCC Now just choose the member of your team


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper walks over to the source of the box, Dai.  "Um, excuse me, could I talk to you for a minute?"




"I got's nothin' better to be doin', what'n is it that ya want'n to be talkin' bout?"  Dai looks up at Jasper from his resting position.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "I got's nothin' better to be doin', what'n is it that ya want'n to be talkin' bout?"  Dai looks up at Jasper from his resting position.




"I was wondering if you could tell what was in the box which you delivered to the counselor, or where it came from.  I must admit, I'm also curious about that." Jasper says, gesturing at the keg at Dai's feet.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2004)

"Dun know what was in 'da box, ain't my concern, jus' doin a job."  He chuckles and then gestures to the kegs "d'ese 'ere are overrated footrests that I picked up 'n my way ere'."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 28, 2004)

Jessica's father then addresses the assembly."We are looking for a few people willing to handle a small operation, Anyone interested please contact Lieutnant Marcus, we are counting on the others to protect the village for now.". He then addresses Marcus"You will be able to select among the best candidate"

Gnarll quickly step up to offer his candidature. The old Karn also approaches appologizing to Marcus and hoping he could be part of this operation. You also get 4 villagers interested (OCC they are probably commoner or expert 1,2). Most villager are a bit scared and prefer staying with a larger group.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 28, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Dun know what was in 'da box, ain't my concern, jus' doin a job."  He chuckles and then gestures to the kegs "d'ese 'ere are overrated footrests that I picked up 'n my way ere'."




"Footrests?  They're a little larger than most I've seen.  Well, uh, thanks for your time."

Jasper will turn back to Oculus and the two soldiers.  "I feel a little better about this expedition now that most of the locals are going to be staying in town, and catching that sniper probably would be the best way to find out what is going on around here.  Wait here for a moment, and I'll see if the lieutenant will bring us along."

Assuming they agree, Jasper then approaches Marcus, and realizes he has no idea what to say.  "Um, hi Marcus.  it's been awhile, hasn't it?  I was just passing through town when this whole mess started, and the mayor asked me to help.  I have some friends with me who are, uh, handy with both swords and spells, and we'd like to help out if we can."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 29, 2004)

Marcus smiles and says to Jasper, "It has been a while. I'd be glad to have you and your friends along on this mission."

He'll also accept Gnarll, Karn (not without a few unvoiced misgivings), and the villagers. 

These plus the previously mentioned Soloman and Telic.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

[OoC Manzita did Solomon gave the objects he found on the trail to anyone? I will also assume that Dai propose his candidature and his accepted, Ferrix if you are not happy with it let me know]

Gnarll and Karn are quite happy to be part of the expedition. After hearing Marcus, Karn replies"You won't regret it Marcus, I know something is up in this village for quite some times and I can't wait to figure it out, again thank you".

The other four villagers are armed with agricultural tool and are ready to join you.

You take an hour to get ready, Jessica's father is offering you to pick some stuff from is General store (he also owns the General store) and is willing to pay for some extra's like holy water and the likes. And will provide you with all the healing necessary. 
[OoC you can pick any basic equipement for free. If you want other stuff like weapon and the like just ask me. Also everybody is back to full HP]

The two soldiers with Oculus and Jasper are all excited with the idea of seeing some actions.

The other militian are currently starting to builds barricade and various other defensive system around the city in order to defend the village against the expected assaults. 

You all follow Solomon for a few hours in the forest until you reach the trail he found last night. When you get to the trail it is around 4pm. You don't encounter anything others than small forest animal, you even encounter a nice dear drinking near a small lake. 

Marcus and Solomon. During the trip you noticed that Gnarll, the four villager and Telic with his heavy armor are not very stealthy, Dai and the two wizards are not particularly skillful and don't make too much noise but might have some problem hiding effectively, Karn years in the militia are not lost, he is not as agile as he uses to be but he still moves like a cat. 

The two warriors with the wizards seems pretty stealthy. You also notice how they were positioning themselves around the wizards to protect them while being difficult to spot. Marcus and Solomon remember spending some times learning the same basic technique at the academy to cover weaker or more vulnerable individual. Clearly they are either ex-soldier or learned with someone who was in the military.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

OoC

Feel free to interrupt the above thread with discussion or action with other PC and or NPC.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"With respect, sir,"  Solomon says to Marcus, "I don't see what good a few villagers will do.  They will probably just get themselves killed.  Perhaps if we mentioned how important it is to defend the town, and that we are planning to remain fairly stealthy and thus must keep our numbers down, they can be turned down without any hard feelings."

"I also wish we could exclude Karn, though I don't know a polite way.  I no longer trust him after he attacked you.  Either he is going crazy or he's not entirely on our side.  There's more than this whole episode than meets the eye.  They counselor knows more than he is letting on.  Perhaps Karn's loyalty is to him, more than the village as a whole."

"The others will be useful, I think."

"Mr. Almat's primary concern seems to be the fate of his lumberjacks.  Following the tracks of that large group probably wouldn't be too difficult.  I wonder if we should try following the sniper's tracks, though. Perhaps they'd intersect."

_OOC:  Solomon still has the (knives, eating utensils; I've forgotten what they were exactly) that he found on the big trail.  He did show them to Marcus earlier.  I also added the following to Solomon's equipment:  Fishhook
Ink bottle
4 sheets parchment
50' silk rope
hourglass_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 5, 2004)

OoC anyone has any other comments?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 6, 2004)

Marcus will look back at Solomon.

"Yes",  he replies in a low tone. "We are traveling less quietly than I had hoped. I will talk to the villagers. As for Karn, don't worry. I've got my eye on him."

Raising his voice, he says, "It would be a good idea to follow the snipers tracks if you think you can manage it."

Marcus then walks over to the villagers, and takes them aside.

In a low tone he says, "I haven't wanted to mention anything, but I have some misgivings about the safety of the village. However I've been ordered to lead this mission. It would however make me feel much better if I had some men I could trust to watch over the village. I know this is a great deal to ask of you, but I feel that you four are more than up to the task. What say you?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 6, 2004)

The four villager seems pretty disapointed but listen to Marcus orders and head back towards the village. 

You all continue to follow the main track. Once in a while on the track you find half eaten humanoids part and other junks. The group follow the track for 3 hours when suddenly Gnarll shouts Damn, thats the young tud hand here, I.... recognise... his tatoo, what did they do with him  Gnarll seems quite shaken by this discovery. He brushes the hand aside and the group continue along the track.

You walk for another 30 minutes and Solomon spots a small amount of smoke rising above the forest a few miles in front.

There is not enough smoke for a forest fire, this must be coming from a camp or a small settlement. Nobody in the group is aware of any fixed settlement in this area of the forest.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 6, 2004)

_OOC:  Was Solomon success in tracking the archer?  It sounds more like we're on the trail of the large group who massacred the lumber camp.  In any case..._

Solomon scowls.  "If it is a large band, we might not want to fight.  Perhaps I could sneak ahead & see if I can tell who it is.  Anyone else quiet up to coming?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 6, 2004)

Telic grins.

"I'm definitely in favor of some recon here.  But as to size, well, there's an old saying: 'All armies are the same size in the dark.'  Anyone up for a night raid?"


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 6, 2004)

"I'll go take a look as well", says Marcus. "Recon first I would think. If it is the enemy, and if a raid is feasible, then we can consider it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 7, 2004)

OoC are the two wizards still with us?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 7, 2004)

_OOC:  I know Silentspace is our for a spell.  He'll be back soon._

Solomon smiles at Telic's suggestion.  "I prefer to fight at night.  Do you?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 7, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC: Still here, just didn't have anything to say for awhile.

"Oculus and I will wait here.  Recon is, uh, not my specialty."

Jasper looks very out of place in the woods.  Occasionaly he glances around as if expecting the trees to attack.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 7, 2004)

Telic grins back at Solomon.

"I like to attack anytime I have an unfair advantage."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 7, 2004)

So the Recon group will consist of Marcus, Solomon, Telic (who I guess will stay a bit behind) and old Karn. The others will stay a few miles behind waiting for the recon to come back with information. The two soldiers are clearly upset not to be part of the recon mission but understand that they must protect the wizards.

The small recon group moves forward. As you are approaching the source of the smoke, you suddenly hear a cracking sound and before you can even react a huge beam is swung from a tree in your direction. Someone just stepped on a trap.

The beam is coming directly towards Solomon. Reflex (17 + 4) Solomon is quick enough to partially dodge the beam (4d6 = 2,3,1,6 =12 but half for reflex => 6DMG) still getting hit severely by the beam on the leg. Solomon quickly get up limping a bit (OoC :No game effect)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 7, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  Hopefully, you'll let me post a bit before the group leaves._

Solomon pulls his signal whistle from where it rests under his chainshirt, on a thong around his neck.  "If I blow this once, we're in trouble; come running fast.  If I blow it twice, then come cautiously.  If I give three quick blasts, then you need to get out of here."  He also gives his hourglass to Jasper.  "If we are gone for more than two turns of this _[two hours], _ then we probably aren't coming back.  You'll have to decide what to do yourselves.  OK.  See you soon."

After being struck by the log, Solomon quickly jumps to his feet, and braces himself for attack, readying his great sword in two hands.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2004)

_Why am I out here to save that bloody town, at least it gets me away from the counselor, one more word from him and I'll see what these powder barrels actually do._  When the others move out to get some recon on the others, Dai rests back against a tree, tapping out a rhythm with his rattan staff to keep himself occupied.  "Now 'dat we're out 'ere for certain, why'n you come to Prumen?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 12, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

If nothing emerges to attack, Solomon will briefly investigate the trap mechanism.

_OOC: Did the trap make much noise?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2004)

Solomon waits for a few seconds in a defending position but nothing comes out. He then looks at the mechanism and find a pretty well crafted trap. The pressure he applied on the ground moved a rope that let the beam free. They placed a wooden pressure plate on the ground and hid it with various leaf and branches.

OoC Sorry for the slow post work is kind of ectic these days.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Telic reaches out towards Solomon and places his hands on his leg.  Solomon feels a warm glow pervade him as his wounds close up.

OOC: Lay on Hands for 4 points of damage, so he's down to only having taken 2 points of damage.

"So what's the plan from here?"


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

*Oculus, Human Cloistered Cleric/Domain Wizard*

Oculus paces about, wondering how the scouting party was doing.  He was glad to have his friend and senior student Jasper here with him, and glad for the two guards too.  So much had happened in the past days.  What had they gotten into?  It was all a bit scary.  He took a deep breath, trying to calm his nerves.  The image of the pretty Valeria pops into his mind and he calms somewhat, his mind distracted by happy thoughts.

Then he remembered Captain Farimond.  Turning to his friend, Oculus says in a low voice, in Draconic "Jasper, what do you think is going on here?  And how do you think Captain Farimond, Valeria and the others, including our two guards, fit into all this?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 14, 2004)

OoC Is it safe to assume that you continue towards the smoke source.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 14, 2004)

Telic is hanging back behind the others because he's noisy.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon's eye's widen as Telic heals his leg.  New respect for this clumsy stranger grows in his eyes.  "Thank you."  He says.  "I believe we should continue.  It doesn't seem that we have been detected.  A trap like this is difficult to create.  It suggests that this is not a mere one-night camp, but a long term base.  We must be doubly wary as we proceed."

At that he again takes the point, leading towards the smoke.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 14, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Now 'dat we're out 'ere for certain, why'n you come to Prumen?"




"Well, uh, it was supposed to be a, um, vacation of sorts.  But things never go as planned, do they?"   



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Then he remembered Captain Farimond. Turning to his friend, Oculus says in a low voice, in Draconic "Jasper, what do you think is going on here? And how do you think Captain Farimond, Valeria and the others, including our two guards, fit into all this?"




Jasper also respond quietly in Draconic. "The only explanation I can think of is that whatever is going on here is a big enough plot for the military, or whoever Farimond works for, to be worried about it.  Finding a large camp out in this forest supports the idea too."   Jasper looks rather displeased as he voices his thoughts.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 14, 2004)

Marcus and Solomon, continue their trek forward. They both take great care in approaching in a stealthy manner. Telic stays a bit behind covering their back. You eventually gets to a small clearing where you see a small wooden fortification. This fortified camp was build during the last two weeks. Solomon passed around the area two weeks ago and didn't notice anything. You also both noticed that the camp is very well build but not in the Mergovian army way. 

Marcus still remember how painfull it was to build a fortified camp every night during his basic training. A Mergovian legion is able to build a basic pallissade with one or two towers in a matters of a few hours in a wooded area. A more complex structure like this one can take a day or two to build with well trained soldier. 

The fortified camp design is quite basic. Square with four towers, one in each corner. The fortification is build on a very small hill, the land around being quite flat. You notice four heavily armored and armed gobelin on each of the towers. The gobelin seems extremely disciplined and focused. The average gobelins would probably be joking together on top of the towers and not really pay attention to what is happening around but these are not. They are actively looking for possible enemy. You are still quite far and none seems to have noticed you.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon whispers to Marcus.  "How many people do you reckon are in there?  It looks like these goblins are planning to stay here awhile.  But who ever heard of goblins being this organized.  There's almost certainly something more organized and intelligent in there.  I think an attack would probably be a poor idea for a group our size.  Even the village militia would take huge losses trying to take it.  A better bet might be to try to capture a party heading out of there and trying to capture someone for interrogation.  In any case, let's head back and alert the others before Telic gets much closer.  I don't want them to hear him."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Well, uh, it was supposed to be a, um, vacation of sorts.  But things never go as planned, do they?"




"'deed they don't," chuckling a bit, Dai taps one of the kegs again and says "'dere's a bit more to these 'ere kegs than just mere footstools, care to listen to a bit of a tale while we wait?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 22, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "'deed they don't," chuckling a bit, Dai taps one of the kegs again and says "'dere's a bit more to these 'ere kegs than just mere footstools, care to listen to a bit of a tale while we wait?"




In response, Jasper will smile.
"I think a story would be a superb way to pass the time."


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 2, 2004)

OoC I am back, Telic and Marcus, do I assume you also want to come back to advise the other about the presence of the camp?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 5, 2004)

Telic, Marcus and Solomon made the trip back without any problem. I assume that you came back by the same path you came. 

OoC I would not like to see the thread die. If anyone would like to be replaced let me know.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon explains what the scouts have seen to the others, and retrieves his hourglass.  

"I don't know that we're powerful enough to assault the fort.  We might be better off returning and summoning a force from the militia."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

Dai tells the story of his encounter with the two goblins on the way to town, his accent occasionally making it slightly difficult to fully understand his meanings.  He glosses over much of the encounter, although does recount how he tricked the goblin into explaining a good deal about their job in the region.

----

Once the scouts return and explain their sighting he gives a warm chuckle and nods in agreement, a nod that is almost a "I told you so," after his story.

Turning to the scouts he grins and taps his foot on one of the kegs and recounts at least that part of the story to the scouts, the kegs may well come in quite useful.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

OOC:  I don't recall that part of the thread well.  Could you summarize, IC perhaps?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  I don't recall that part of the thread well.  Could you summarize, IC perhaps?












*OOC:*


i'd rather not otherwise i would already have done so, it's pages 8-9, a tiny bit on 10 almost exclusively


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 6, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper's eyes grow wide as he listens to Dai's story.  "So there's a full-scale invasion coming?" He glances at Oculus.  "This sounds more like a job for an army than a town militia."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

*Solomon*

"So, you encountered some goblins who were going to blow up a bridge south of town.  They said their leader was a human or elf who was at another bridge nearby.  You then took their explosives and went to town and never saught out their leader.  Is this correct?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "So, you encountered some goblins who were going to blow up a bridge south of town.  They said their leader was a human or elf who was at another bridge nearby.  You then took their explosives and went to town and never saught out their leader.  Is this correct?"




Chuckling, Dai shrugs in slighted agreement, "if'n ye be want'n to put it dat way, sure.  'though 'm still considerin seek'n their leader since m' treatment 'round 'ere ain't much better."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon stares at Dai a few moments, then flexes his shoulders slightly.  "You have done this town a great service by tharting the goblins plans, but that finding that leader would have been a good purpose for a group of this sort.  You are not from here.  This is my home.  It is my highest duty to defend this town from any and all threats."

"Since it appears that Prumen is under great threat, I think we shouldn't tarry here.  Assualting this fortress would probably get us all killed, and even if it didn't there are other dangers facing our town.  Let us return and inform the captain of what we have discovered, including the incident on the south bridge.  Then we can seek this other leader, or perhaps lead a more substantial force to this garrison."

OOC:  Does Solomon know if Pruman has any seige equipment?  Would he think the militia would have any chance against this garrison?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 7, 2004)

Telic breaks in.

"If you'll recall what I said about attacking when we had the advantage, I think that it might be best for us to move soon.  Observe that even with the militia they might very well be better trained and more numerous than us.  Thus our advantage lies in surprise, which we could lose.  Also, I may point out that if the goblin was right about what was in these kegs, we have a secret weapon."

Here he pauses.

"Also, I might point out that perhaps Dai and myself could infiltrate the camp.  I'm may not be a woodsman, but I'm *ahem* a not unskilled liar, and if the two of us made it in, we could perhaps arrange a way for you to break in and use those kegs to greatest effect.  A single good strike now could cripple them."


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 7, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does Solomon know if Pruman has any seige equipment?  Would he think the militia would have any chance against this garrison?



OoC the town doesn't have any but the militia is well trained and could build some in a few days. As for your chances, from your position it is difficult to know how many of them are inside and if they are more threatening opponents than gobelins inside. Also the stranger (Dai) was able to defeat four of them alone.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 7, 2004)

Oculus listens quietly, weighing the options.  They could get help from the town militia, or from Captain Farimond and his crew... he pauses to think about Valeria for a moment... but there was something about them he just didn't trust.  No, he didn't want to do that just yet.  And taking the garrison alone seemed foolhardy.  But this business at the bridge, that was something they could do.

"Telic, I like your idea, only let's try your... skills... at the bridge.  The rest of us will stay hidden and cover you as you and Dai go in and find out what's going on.  What do you think?"

_Or, if there are only a few goblins, Jasper and I may be able to take them all out from a distance..._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

OOC:  Is Dai still carrying those kegs?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2004)

Hearing the over-spirited half-orc give suggestions Dai grins and leans back against the tree, chuckling slightly, once Telic says his bit, he nods more agreeably; finding more immediate action that much more interesting than bothering to return to the town to alert the folk there.  However Oculus idea seems slightly more probable of a situation to carry out.

With a chuckle he speaks "yer care 'bout dat town o'yers be admirable, 'though we best mightn't be movin' quick ta get da advantage.  Oculus 'ere seems ta have da best idea fer now, if'n Telic 'n I can meet up wit' 'em at da bridge, they could lead us into the fort itself.  And I be imaginin' that we could learn a lot from dat."



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is Dai still carrying those kegs?












*OOC:*


in that he's probably sitting on one, and using the other as a footrest, yes.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

*Solomon*

OOC:  The bridge is south of town and we are north of town, true?

Solmon nods.  "Yes, we could swing through town and warn them of what we have seen here, and then head for the bridge.  Much time has passed, and we may be too late, but the militia is on high alert and are in the town, so if an invasion is imenent, we are not unwisely placed.  Hopefully we will be able to capture the commander at the bridge and make a plan to return and raze this garrison."


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 9, 2004)

OoC Solomon you are correct, the bridge is south of town and you are north of it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 24, 2004)

Your group heads back towards Prumen. The trip back is fairly uneventfull. After a few hours of walk you finally see the central church spire. 

The closer you get to the village, the more you feel something is wrong. The village seems empty. You can't see anybody walking down the street, no farmers are plowing the ground usually spring is a very busy period for them. You finally reache the village main street. 

All of you look around and can't see anybody. No sign of the militia that was supposed to protect the village, no sign of merchant selling their goods at the market, no one walking down the street. You all feel a bit unconfortable about the whole thing.

You don't notice any sign of combat or violence anywhere.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Jessica..." Solomon murmurs.  "This is very strange.  I need to investigate Frendor Almat's house.  Come if you want; it seems wise that we stay together."

Solomon then sets out at a rapid pace for the house of Jessica's father.  If no one comes with him, he quickly accelerates to full speed.  If anyone comes with him, he will keep to their pace."

_OOC:  Sorry to take so long in response, I read it but couldn't reply, then forgot._


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Dai merits himself an silent chuckle in his head, but refrains from letting it slip to the folks who are more attached to this village.  _These folks didn't deserve whatever happened here, despite their prejudices._  He'll say to the others, "meh-be they call'd a town meet'n like last time," trying to give at least some minor hope to those around him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

As the group traveled back into town, Jasper didn't even realize anything was wrong until he noticed his companions staring about the town.  Suddenly he realized the meaning of the silence around him, and instantly went from oblivious to paniced.  "My family..  where is my family?"  Then, without even looking to see what the rest of the party was doing, he took off at a run towards the farm he grew up on.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2004)

Solomon runs towards the biggest house of the village. As you get near the door he notices that the main door was smashed open. He also notices a small portable ram in front of the door. The ram is identical as the one use by the militia. The door being heavily reinforced that was probably the only way to go through it. Solomon also hear feint sounds coming from inside.

Dai. As He finishes his sentence, he looks at the town center and all doors seemed to have been locked from the outside with large beams nailed around the door.

Jasper and assuming Occulus. Run towards the small houses were his parent live. As he get there, he rushes inside, barely noticing that the door was left unlock. Inside there is nothing unusual, only their cat is standing near the fireplace which still irradiate a fairly small amount of heat. No signs of violence. But his parents are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon slows.  He readies his great sword and moves silently into the house.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 30, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Looking around the empty home, Jasper spoke, more to himself than to Occulus.  "They're just missing.  There wasn't a fight or anything.  Someone just kidnapped them.  We can still rescue them."   Having mostly convinced himself, Jasper turned around and went to find the rest of the party again.  

OOC: Are our horses still in the town?


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 30, 2004)

Jasper remembers that the horses were stored in the militia's stable.

Dai: Gnarll (the half-ogre) and Telic also notice how the doors of the town hall were locked. Gnarll heads towards the door visibly determined to unlock the door "I hope it's not what I think, what is happening here". Telic follows behind. The beams seem to have been nailed fairly quickly and should be too hard to remove.

Solomon enters the Mansion, he notices that some shoes are still lying on the ground in the entrance, He recognises the shoes of Miss Almat, her younger son and daugther. He also sees 2 muddy track made from what looks like soldier boots, obviously Miss Almat isn't here she would never allowed them to walk with their boots inside the house. Everything else seems quite normal. From the entrance you can only see the Massive Oak stairs. Solomon knows that the Dinning room is on the left and the visitor living room is on the right but doesn't know the rest of the houses (he was never invited to visit further)[Ooc roll 20! on spot], 

OOC: I just notice that Nac Mac Feegle wasn't available until the 5th so I will NPC Telic until then.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon takes in the scene with some concern.  If he can still hear voices, he will head toward the sounds.  Otherwise, if he can see where the muddy boot tracks head, he will follow them.  Otherwise, he will creep towards the dining room.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 31, 2004)

Solomon still hear the voice, they are coming from updstair, The mud track also seems to head that way. Solomon climbs the stairs swiftly. From his point of view he can see fives doors, one of them seems stained with blood. The track on the ground seems to lead towards one room and then to another but with a long blood trail. The two person wearing the boots probably entered in the first room and then either dragged a wounded body to the other room or were wounded themselves. 

From this distance Solomon can clearly hear the two voices, he recognises two of the militian. 

The first man says nervously"Ok let's get out of here, we got what he wanted. What do we do with the children" the other reply with a calmer voice "You know the order, finish them" 

The two children start to cry and beg for their mercy.
" I .... I .... can't" "Coward let me handle this...."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 31, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon wastes no more time on stealth.  He charges towards the door where the voices are emerging.  He'll try the handle, if its all the way closed.  Assuming he gets inside, he will immediately attack anyone who seems to be threating children.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 31, 2004)

Solomon charges toward the room on his left. The door is slightly open and he can easily enter the room. Solomon enters in what looks like a young girl bedroom. The bedroom is decorated with much taste. Solomon notices the body of Miss Almat lying on the ground, her two arms were chopped and half of her intestine are lying on the ground. Jessica's brother and sister are in tears. The two men in the room are two militians. Solomon never knew them personally, they joined the militia quite recently. One of them is about to strike the little boy, when they notice your presence.

 "Solomon !!!, Hey old buddy, you are to help us clean up the place from those Witch." The man seems surprise and not very convincing. Solomon notices that the other militian is holding something in his hand but you can't clearly identify it, things are just happening too fast.

OoC I assume you are still charging...


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 31, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon stops, somewhat confused at being spoken to so calmly.  "Step away from the child," he commands, holding his greatsword at ready.  "These are not witches.  They are children."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

The militian let his weapon down, pause for a moment and replies  Solomon we are only executing orders, let your weapon down, you don't seem to be yourself the militian lower his swords toward the ground Don't make something you would regret later

The other militian sheat his sword and make a few step back.

OoC for the others I am waiting for your answers to continue the other thread.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon wordlessly advances and shoulders his way between the militia man and the children, not releasing his double fisted grip on his blade & very prepared to use it if either militia man makes a threating move.  With the gripped handle he pushes the men away from the children until he has some space.

"Be calm, little ones" he mutters as gently as possible to the children.  "No one will hurt you any more."  

To the militiamen, he says, "I seem to have missed the order to massacre civilians.  What order was that?"

If they militiamen continue to make no threatening moves, he will kneel and inspect the children for wounds, using his heal skill to asses and treat if appropriate.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2004)

Dai will follow the half-ogre and Tellic, he'll let the half-ogre go about rending the door open, figuring it has a far better chance of it than he would.  Turning to Telic, "what'n ya be figurin' happend 'ere?"

[ooc: sorry, my net access is currently library only with my move into a new apartment still without internet]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

listening at Solomon replies, the militian smiles
"Civilians ???, these peoples are the causes of all our problem"

suddenly the other militian throw himself outside through the back window, for some reason Solomon didn't particularly paid attention to it.

"What the ... 

-----

Telic seems as clueless as Dai concerning what happened here, but he doesn't have a good feeling about it. 

Gnarll is anxiously ripping apart the wooden beam. "Enough Blood, I just hope there is nobody behind this door. 

Gnarll is finally able to open the door. The doors open in the main room of the town hall. There is blood everywhere, probably half of the villagers were murdered in this room. The mayor his hung by his feet above the center stage, his head full of his own blood lying on the ground. You quickly glance through the room to see if you could recognise other victim. You don't recognise anybody else. You also notice that very few militians are among the victims. Gnarll falls on his knees and starts to cry.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 3, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, dumbfounded, none the less feels impelled to investigate.  Seeing the other militia man is also confused, he takes him by the arm and leads him to the window to see what's outside.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

Dai looks around to see if the counselor is here, if he is not, he'll turn to the other two and ask "the counselor, where'n could 'e be found?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Ooc the counselor is not among the victims


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

The militian follow Solomon to the window. Solomon can see the other militian running towards two horses, holding firmly something in his hand, the horses are about 100 meters from the house behind the house fence. The stone fence is about 3 ft high and the Almat garden doesn't have any tree, shooting him with a bow should be fairly easy. 

Solomon almost forgetting about the othe militian suddenly hear the subtile sound of a blade being unsheated and barely notice the sun reflection on a small blade in the left hand of the militian he his holding (OOC bluff 15 vs sense motive 6, spot 19 vs sleight of hand 10 and listen 24 vs DC 20) That will allow him to react a split second before the militian. Solomon is surprised how well trained in stealth the militian is.

 "Well done Narg... Say hello to your friend in hell Sol... The militian is still thinking that Solomon didn't notice the dagger.

[OOc Got to go will post Dai parts later]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 3, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon's lips pull back from his pointed teeth.  He twirls and hacks into the remaining militiaman with his greatsword. _ [+5(2d6)+4]_


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Initiative 
Solomon 16
Militian 8

Solomon in an extremely quick motion slash his sword at his opponents chests,[attack 18 dmg 12] with some unbelievable luck the blow resulted in a non severe wound, the militians tumble on the ground forbiding Solomon any chances to hit him,  "May Bane curse you, stupid orc bastard" he then stand up and runs toward the door, blood flowing from his injury. The two children are still shaking from the encounter and stay still and silent in the corner.

OoC You can assume that he lost a lot of HP from your attack


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Telic, Dai, Marcus and Gnarll search the area for known faces. They notice that most militian were not killed, nor the captain, the councelor, mr Altan and old Karn. You see children, women, men, elderly lying around it seems that they didn't discriminate. The scene is very difficult to watch.

Gnarll seems a bit confused and his looking for revenge " I propose we go kill those gobelin, they will pay for that" seeing the two young wizard approaching he says "Jasper, I don't know if you want to see that


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 4, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon hurries after the fleeing militia man, but stops just outside the door.  He hopes to see where the man is running to.  As he stands at the door, he motions the kids towards him.  "Tell me quickly.  Where is Jessica, and your father?  Are there others here still alive?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 4, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Telic, Dai, Marcus and Gnarll search the area for known faces. They notice that most militian were not killed, nor the captain, the councelor, mr Altan and old Karn. You see children, women, men, elderly lying around it seems that they didn't discriminate. The scene is very difficult to watch.
> 
> Gnarll seems a bit confused and his looking for revenge " I propose we go kill those gobelin, they will pay for that" seeing the two young wizard approaching he says "Jasper, I don't know if you want to see that




Jasper will stop outside at Gnarll's warning.  "What don't I want to see?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 4, 2004)

"D'ere be the home o' death in 'ere, 'n it be not a sight any be want'n ta see," Dai says with a graven face.  He taps his rattan-staff upon the ground, murmering a personal sending off for the dead.  "Me be think'n it ain't only da goblins that be da perpetrators o'dis crime my big friend.  Something personal brooded 'ere."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 6, 2004)

OOC: I'm back, thanks for NPCing my Darkmaster.

"I agree."  Says Telic.  "If this had been goblins, more militiamen would be dead.  Something very strange is going on around here.  We should stick together and find the others."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Solomon let the the injured soldier leave the house, he goes down the stairs and leave by the front door. The militian dashes towards the two horses, the one that jumps through the window is almost there. 

The two children are still traumatized by the vision of their mother lying on the ground in her own blood. The two kids are willing to help Solomon, but can't provide much more than that. Jessica's sister says  Me and my brother were playing in my room, while my mother was downstairs. We suddenly heard a big noise we rushed towards the stairs to see what it was. We recognised two militians and we wondered why they were "attacking" the house. They started to search the house and stole what they could. My mother tried to stop them. They hold her and yell at her. She ... then lead them to my room and gave them my necklace, the one that my father gave me for my birthday. Then the one you hit with your sword ..... snif snif .... hit her ... my ... mother ... As she finishes her sentence she goes in tears. Seeing his sister cry the younger brother does the same. 

- At the town hall

Gnarll turns towards Dai and Telic, whipping tears from his eyes with his huge hand "I want vengance, how can we get vengance?"

OoC Glad to have you back Nac Mac, I was about to ask for a substitute but I saw on the Pbp absentee list that your were not available until the 5th.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon sighs.  He hurries back to the window and readies his bow.  He may get one last shot at the second militia man.  "This is a great tragedy today, children.  I am very sorry.  We must think of the living now.  Think.  Where were your father and sister Jesica this morning when the bad men came?"

He will try to shoot the second milita man as he heads for his horse.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Solomon aims his arrow at the militian, the arrow hits him but seems unable to go through his chain shirt[roll 6+4]. Right after being hit he quickly glance at you with a defying look and accelerate. 

The girl seems very troubled, Solomon's harsh attitude seems to worsen the situation, the little girl starts to cry even more [OOC untrained Diplomacy roll 11 - 1, I set the DC to 25 because of the shock she is under]
" I don't know, I don't know my mother just died, I don't know, Bwah bwah bwah, Don't kill me, we did nothing, BWah Bwah"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

The bloodlust of vengence still in his heart, Solomon continues to fire at the fleeing man until the man is killed or is out of range.   _[+4(1d8+3)]_

Afterwards, he turns back to the children and ponders briefly.  He barely knows these children, who have been through a harrowing experience.  He knows he is somewhat scary looking, ugly, foreign, heavily armed and wearing the same militia badge of those who just killed their mother.

"I will not harm you.  I only want to help save your father and sister, if they are still alive, as I saved your lives.  Please, we must search the house."  He tries to gently get them moving out the door.  "You must show me your sister's room."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Solomon ,pull a second arrow out of his quiver, aim, at the militian who is about to jump on his horse. He let go [3+4] the arrow fall short. He quickly takes another arrow and let it go, the militian is now on the horse [17+4 dmg 4+3] The arrow hits him in the back, for a few moment Solomon thinks that his arrow had no impact but he is rejoice when he sees the men falling like a rock from the horse's back. 

The children are still terified, Solomon can't calm them down, when he asks about their sister's room the little boy points the second room from the left.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon smiles at his downed opponent.  He makes a mental note to go check the body before he returns to town center.  But his most important task is to find Jessica.  He shakes his head, sad that he can't calm down the children.  But he knows he can't help them much mentally.  His job is to keep them physically safe.  Gently, pushing them out of the room, into the hallway, he goes to the next door.  He tries breifly to shush the kids, before barging into Jessica's room.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Solomon enters Jessica's room, he doesn't noticed any signs of violence whatsoever. Everything is placed where it should goes, Jessica is really a very neat women (probably like her mother). Solomon quickly glances around. The only interesting thing, he sees is what seems to be a book open on her desk. [OoC Solomon could spend more time carefuly searching the furnitures if you want].

-- At the town hall

Marcus, still under chock, tells the others  "We should search the room for any clues on what might have happened here, then bury properly all the victims"

Gnarll don't even wait for Marcus to finish his sentence and heads toward the central room, paying a special attention not to walk on any of the bodies. 

"Careful, it's very slippery with all this blood on the ground  says the huge guy as he tries to maintain his balance


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sighs.  He offers a brief prayer of thanks that at least there is no blood.  She probably simply was not here when the attackers arived.  He ushers the children into the room so he can keep an eye on them.  Then he picks up the book and glances at the open page.  Assuming its nothing particularly interesting, Solomon plans to continue searching the house while keeping the kids with him, looking for Jessica, her father, or clues to their whereabouts.  "I'm sorry, little ones"  he keeps repeating to them.  "We must keep looking for your father and sister."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Upon hearing Gnarl and Dai's warnings, Jasper's expression hardens.

"I have to know if my family is in there."

He takes a deep breath and goes inside to look for them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 11, 2004)

Jasper enters the room. The body are slowly starting to rot, the dead meat smell is already difficult to support. They were probably killed early this morning. 

Jaspers recognise his mother and father in the back of the room, as he approaches them he notices that they've been viciously murdered, his dad's four members have been cut off from his body and he received at least 10 sword or dagger stab in the chest, his mother's throat was cut open, but he can't find any signs of his brothers and sisters. Adventuring life starts really hard.

Gnarll approaches Jasper,  Sorry. I am really sorry. What did we do to deserve this ?

Marcus nervously search the body for clues.
-- 
The kids with Solomon are now calming down, but are still affraid of him and stay in the corner of their room without moving. Every attempts to move them from here ends up in the childrens starting to cry.

Solomon approaches the book, it is a nice 5x9 red leathered bound book. All pages are hand written. Solomon recognises Jessica's hand writing. How could he forget those three letters Jessica gave him making sure no one else was aware, especially her father. The book seems open on today's date, and looks like her personal diary. 

[OoC The house is fairly big and I will rely on search skill to accelerate the action, I assume one roll for every five minutes and T20 if he takes 1h40 searching it. ]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 11, 2004)

Telic sticks with the others for now, following Jasper.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon slips the journal into his pouch and sighs.  He thinks a bit.  The two militiamen whom he met had horses.  Were there any other horses tied with theirs?  The children only mentioned the two.  He only saw two sets of muddy footprints (right?).  It is likely Jessica and her father were not here when the attackers came.  Searching the house with these two children is difficult and perhaps even dangerous.

Resignedly, he'll lift the two children gently, and take them outside to the horses.  "Don't worry little ones.  Let's go get help.  We'll find your father and sister.  It will be OK.  I won't let anyone hurt you."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 11, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper falls to his knees and takes hold of his mother's hand.  "No... mom, dad..."   He stays there quietly sobbing, and paying no attention to the other people around him, dead or alive.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 12, 2004)

Occulus, tries his best to help his friend Jasper go through this difficult moment. Gnarll and Marcus, holding their tears (and their breath due to the smell) are still searching the bodies. Up to now, nothing significant have been found among the body. 

Dai, notices a few heads hidden behind a bunch of garbage bags on the side of the town hall. The heads seems quite small like gobelin or children. He also hears some sounds coming out of the dumpster, sounds like voices but from where he is he can't really tell.

OOC Solomon only noticed two sets of muddy foot prints, there were only two horses at the back of the houses, outside the fence.

Solomon, leaves the houses and walk with the two childrens towards the horse. As he gets there he approaches the militian body. He puts the childrens on the ground and searches the body. he finds 25 gp 103 sp, the man also have a MW dagger, MW long sword and a studded leather. The young teenager and the young boy approaches the body they seems almost as curious as Solomon. The little boy found a folded piece of paper in the militian pant's back pocket. he gives the piece of paper to Solomon. 

On the piece of paper Solomon can read.

Temple of Helm, 108 Vilral street, in two days after supper


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon ponders the note.  "Thank you.  That was very helpful." he tells the young boy.  "My name is Solomon Kreel.  I am a friend of your father's and Jessica's.  What are your names?  I will take you into town.  Hopefully there we will find some other people whom you know.  I will protect you.  If you wish, you may ride the horse.  I will lead it as I walk.  Do you know how to ride?  Do you need anything before we go?  Food?  Water?  Aid for any injuries?  We will return to this house once we find some help.  I have some friends in town."

Is there a Temple of Helm in Prumen?  Or a Vilral street perhaps?  Solomon will take the MW sword and dagger along.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 12, 2004)

OoC sorry forgot to mention: No temple of Helm or Vilral street in Prumen. Vilral is the name of the Baron controlling the region.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

Oculus will search the room and surrounding area, looking for clues.

OOC: Thanks for NPCing Oculus


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2004)

OOC Glad to have you back Oculus


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2004)

Solomon heads back to the town centers with the two children and the horse. The children while not as affraid as before still do not respond to Solomon's questions. But the little boy doesn't miss the opportunity to ride the horse. As he sits on it he makes him a big smile, his eyes still watery.
As Solomon approaches, he quickly realised what just happened.

Dai, Oculus, Telic who are looking around notice a few childrens getting out of the dumpster behind the town hall. They seems very nervous and still under chock, they observe you without saying a word and ready to run away at any sign of hostility. The olders have their hand raised in the air. You also notice a taller human form still partly hidden behind them. 

Gnarll and Marcus are still looking, unsuccesfully for clue inside the town hall and didn't notice the children yet. 

Jasper ... well is mourning.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon guides the children to the others.  "This whole town has been slaughtered by their own militia.  We need to round up the survivors, and get as much of the story as we can."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

Oculus taps Jasper on the back and indicates the children coming out of hiding.  With his hands free, he approaches the children, trying to get a better look at the taller human hidden behind the others.  "It's ok, we won't harm you.  Are you alright?"

Oculus will then offer them food and water, and tend as best he can to any injuries they've sustained.  If the taller one appears to be someone the younger children look up to, Oculus will focus his attention on the taller one.  He'll ask for details on what happened, and ask for the names of the perpetrators, and where they went.  He'll also ask about who they were hunting (though he won't call them witches), and ask what happened to them as well.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will nod at Oculus, then move closer to children, looking over them and telling himself that he probably won't see any of his siblings.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2004)

Marcus while searching discovers the body of the two childs, he chated with on the field yesterday. discusted he continue his search

Solomon and Oculus approaches the childrens, when they suddenly hear a broken and weak voice coming from the dumpster "Get away, murderer you won't touch any of those childs while I am alive ...  the voice pauses to take a deep breath"...., Solomon I didn't know you were part of that too" Before you can even react, Jasper appears behind you and three of the youngs children/teenagers starts running towards you. Jasper recognises his two sisters and his only brother,  "You are here Jasper, we are saved . 

The person hidden in the shade, make a few step towards you. You recognise Old Karn with his crossbow still loaded and pointing towards you. He seems badly injured. His entire tunic is stainted with blood, but you can't really distinguish if its own or not. 

He looks at you for an instant and seeing how you deal with the three children and the boy on Solomon's horse he unload his crossbow. "Thank Helm, you are with us. I told you that something strange was happening here but nobody listen to me. While you were gone the captain called another meeting, I got there and felt asleep really quickly. I waked up when I heard people in the crowd screaming. First thing I saw was the mayor being decapited by Gror, I never trusted this young fellow, I looked around and saw, a few of the militian being stab with sword by two or three other militian. These poor souls were probably not involved in their plot. Seeing that I was outnumbered I escaped the room after a harsh fight against three of those traitors. I got away and search around for kids that would still be in their houses. For a good 10 minutes, I heard the suffering and the pain of all those peoples I spent my entire life protecting without being able to do a single thing. Led by the captain, most of them left with all the horses in the barrack and a few of them stay to burn the houses and kill all potential survivor. That's were I interveened, I killed all the bastards with my faithfull sword and crossbow. I heard them talking about rocks or gem for the master and to be quick before "they" attack. Solomon, a good tracker should track them down fairly easily, I want to make them pay for detroying the life of those innocent" Karn take his breath and awaits eagerly Solomon's response. 

Marcus proposes that him and Gnarll could stay in the village to take care of the children with some of the teenagers, while you continue the investigation.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon hangs his head as Karn relates the events.  The town destroyed by those sworn to protect it.  It didn't make sense.  But he would find the killers.  And would know vengence.

"Karn.  How could this have happened?  You say you knew people were acting strangely?  Do you think this was a plot that began long ago by the captain and the counselor?  Theivery, maybe I couldn't understand, but wholesale slaughter of the town?  They must be being controled somehow.  Possesed.  Do you have any idea why this happened?"

"Also, you say you saw them ride away.  Was it only militiamen?  Can you guess how many?  Did they take any captives with them?  Did you see ought of Frendor Almat?  Was he at the meeting?  Perhaps with his daughter?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2004)

Dai shakes his head at the news, "be no fit place 'round 'ere it be seem'n."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2004)

Karn answers some of Solomon's question to the best of his knowledge.
"I don't know how this happened, but I am pretty sure the councellor and the captain are involved in all this. It all started about a year ago. The councellor and the mayor's brother went on a scientific expedition in the nothern wood. When they came back the councellor started to behave strangely. From this point on the councelor and the captain became good "friend". They started organising little meetings with other militian late at night. They taught nobody would see them, but with my old age I have problem sleeping at night so I saw them. They started the rumor that I was becoming crazy to cover their activity, guess it was easier then killing me in an "accident". I don't know if they are possessed or not. I am not very apt to detect those kind of things. I only saw Militian leave town, I didn't see any captives, Frendor, his daughter nor the councellor during the attack. I still don't beleive that more than half of our milicia was involved in this plot. Another thing that I don't understand is why they were in such a rush, they seems to think that the village was about to be attacked by "them", were they refering to you?"

Has Karn finishes his last sentence he sits on the ground. You'll excuse me, but those old legs need to rest a little


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon lays a large hand on Karn's shoulder.  "You've done well.  I appologize if I was abrupt with you in the past.  Events have shown your valour."

"It was not us they were afraid of, I suspect.  Our own scouting trip north revealed a goblin fort.  And we've also learned the goblins were planning to blow up some local bridges in preparation for an invasion.  It is not safe here, even with the militia gone.  We should round up the survivors and flee south."

"This invasion is probably linked somehow to the massacre, though I don't understand how.  I want the rest of you to round up horses and wagons.  Anything we can use to get out of here.  As well as food, water, arrows and other useful things.  I cannot leave here yet."

Solomon approaches Oculus.  "I don't know you well, and you don't know the woman who wrote these things.  But I know her.  I will not betrey her trust and read her private journal, but perhaps if you did, you would find some clues to what has happened here."  He hands him Jessica's journal.  "I must continue to search for her, and I cannot leave this place until I find her."  Solomon hold's Oculus' eyes with his.  "I think you understand.  Do not wait for me.  Get these children out of here."  Solomon will suggest they head to the nearest substantial town to the South.

Solomon then turns and sets off briskly back for the Almat house.  He will search for tracks or other signs of Jessica.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 17, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon approaches Oculus.  "I don't know you well, and you don't know the woman who wrote these things.  But I know her.  I will not betrey her trust and read her private journal, but perhaps if you did, you would find some clues to what has happened here."  He hands him Jessica's journal.  "I must continue to search for her, and I cannot leave this place until I find her."  Solomon hold's Oculus' eyes with his.  "I think you understand.  Do not wait for me.  Get these children out of here."  Solomon will suggest they head to the nearest substantial town to the South.
> 
> Solomon then turns and sets off briskly back for the Almat house.  He will search for tracks or other signs of Jessica.




Oculus nods at Solomon.  He'll gather the children and tell his bodyguards to collect carts, horses, and supplies to evacuate them.  As the bodyguards go off, Oculus pulls Karn to the side, and asks him about Farimond's group, describing them to him, and asking if he's witnessed or heard anything about them.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 17, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will rush over and hug his brother and sisters, but the relief he feels is doesn't last long as he listens to Karn and Solomon's conversation.  As they finish speaking, he approaches them.  "I'm staying here with you, Solomon.  We need to find these bastards and make them pay for what they've done."   The look of resolve on his face seems out of place on Jasper's normally mild countenance.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon pauses, as Jasper accosts him before he leaves.  He turns to face the wizard, and gravely takes him by the shoulders with his meaty hands.  "Vengence will come.  We will do this together.  Do not think I am not interested in that.  But first the living.  Those we seek are no longer here; they have ridden off.  I must another villager before I leave.  And these children must be escorted to safety."

He pauses and rummages in his pouch.  "I found a clue on the body of a militiaman perpetrator I killed this morning."  He shows the paper to Jasper.  It says:  "_Temple of Helm, 108 Vilral street, in two days after supper_"

"Do you know of such Temple?  Perhaps this is a clue to those behind this massacre.  In any case, you may accompany me now, if you wish, to search for more survivors.  But we must make haste, for I fear a goblin invasion is imminent."

Before leaving again, Solomon ponders what he knows of Jessica's life.  Where else besides her home might she have been this morning?  School?   Work?  Church?  Some friend he might know?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2004)

[OoC Jasper knows a Vilral street in Mornonas, he doesn't know if there is a Helm temple there. This is the main street of the Industrial part of the city, it is a poor and rough area located north of the city. Jasper spent most of his time in the much safer southern part of the city where the university is located so he doesn't know much about this area. 

Jessica usually don't leave town. She usually works with her father, who teaches her how to run the compagnie. But you doubt they went to work today. People usually get together in the town hall to practice their religion. Jessica is well known and have friend all over the village. Notice that the village is fairly small and consist of one main street where most of the villagers live and two fairly minor street that cross the main street. A person in good shape can cross the village in 5 minutes.]

Marcus, Gnarll go and help the two soldiers prepares the cart and supplies required for the trip. Marcus propose that the survivors leave for the nearby village of Broyar (OOC where Dai works). 

The old man still siting, raises his eyes at Oculus as he asks the question. Oculus can feel that the man after being high on adrenaline for such a long time is letting his body rest. He notices that the man is now extremely pale and seems very weak. The old man gather some energy and answers back "Sorry, young man I can't help you. I didn't see anybody fitting this description in the last few days." Oculus notices the apparition of a small blood pool near Karn's leg.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 18, 2004)

OOC: I'm just saying that I'm still here, but I don't think Telic has had much to say .


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2004)

_Figures that it had to do with the counselor, I had a bad feeling about him from the start._  Dai will listen and watch the others, if he notices the older soldiers wound he'll quickly attempt to help him.  Using a cure light wounds on the man to hopefully help at least a little bit.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Let's search the village for survivers.  There may be some hidden.  It's small enough that if anyone finds trouble they can shout and the others should hear."

Solomon begins a search.

OOC:  Is Jessica's house in the village then, or some ways away?  Obviously Solomon will want to return there and look for clues.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 19, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon pauses, as Jasper accosts him before he leaves.  He turns to face the wizard, and gravely takes him by the shoulders with his meaty hands.  "Vengence will come.  We will do this together.  Do not think I am not interested in that.  But first the living.  Those we seek are no longer here; they have ridden off.  I must another villager before I leave.  And these children must be escorted to safety."
> 
> He pauses and rummages in his pouch.  "I found a clue on the body of a militiaman perpetrator I killed this morning."  He shows the paper to Jasper.  It says:  "_Temple of Helm, 108 Vilral street, in two days after supper_"
> 
> "Do you know of such Temple?  Perhaps this is a clue to those behind this massacre.  In any case, you may accompany me now, if you wish, to search for more survivors.  But we must make haste, for I fear a goblin invasion is imminent."




Jasper visibly relaxes as Solomon finishes talking to him.  "You're right."   He looks back at his siblings.  "There are other things to do first.  I know of a Vilral Street in Mornomas, but I'm not sure if there's a Temple of Helm there.  I should go there anyway.  I have an uncle there who can look after my siblings."

After the discussion, Jasper will check on the children then join in the search for other survivors.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 19, 2004)

Telic's normal cheery demeanor has vanished, replaced by calm determination.

"I agree we should look for survivors, and then..." he pauses, "then we can move on to vengeance.  Life must come before death, however deserved it may be."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2004)

OOC Jessica's house is at the eastern extremity of the village. Karn fought the militian on the western part of the village. Jasper houses is not far away from the center 

Karn thanks Dai for his healing magic.  Thanks, stranger, this healing magic of yours will allow me to keep going... I will owe you one young men  Karn do not seem affected by Dai's skin color like the other were. He stands up and go help the mercenaries, Marcus and Gnarll. 

The rest of the group starts searching for survivor. The group go through the village in less than an half hour. The group finds a few survivor hidden under their table with kitchen knife, hidden below stairs and even one still sleeping. You find around 10 peoples, most of them don't know much about what happened and don't provide you with more info than what Karn already provided. 

In the mean time Solomon searches the house. After an half hour he didn't find anything usefull in the houses. The only room he didn't visit yet his a room with a locked massive wooden door. Solomon doubts he is strong enough to brake his way through.

Outside, Karn, Gnarll and Marcus are calling the survivor and the rest of the group, the horses and cart are almost ready. They are just waiting for your orders to leave. Most of the survivor seems very eager to leave the village. Almost all the children are crying and the two mercenaries are getting nervous. They seem to have a hard time doing the baby sitters. Gnarll is trying to amuse them but he isn't really succesfull. 

[OOC Solomon can hear Karn and the others call the group]

Occulus notices a large unusual flight of bird, coming out of the northern forest (about 2 miles from the village). Something unusual is obviously happening there.  
[OOC spot roll 14+3, Knowledge nature roll 5+11]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 20, 2004)

Telic will be with the children, helping to "baby-sit" by talking with them and playing his lute for them.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon knocks loudly on the heavy wooden door.  "Is anyone in there!?" he shouts.  "It's Solomon.  It's safe now!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2004)

Telic's song (ooc roll 16+4) seems to have quite an effect on the children, for a moment the children forget about the whole crisis and listen to Telic. The two mercenaries seems quite relief. Telic feels that the adults are also enjoying his performance

Solomon shouts but hears no response.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon hurries back to the others.  "You should go.  It is too dangerous to keep the children here.  But I cannot go yet.  Gnarll, would you take the risk of staying with me a bit longer and helping me smash down a door at the house of your old employer, Mr. Almat?  I believe Mr. Almat and/or his daughter may be hiding inside."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2004)

Gnarll a bit reluctant to the idea of damaging the Almat property follows Solomon to the Manor. 

OoC I will assume the rest of the party is leaving with the children, to which destination are you heading towards Mornonas or the small village of Broyar]
The rest of the group leaves in two carts. The first is driven by Karn and the second by Marcus. The small children that were placed in Karn cart are now calmer thanks to Telic's performance. The 15 feet x 5 feet four wheeled cart. The one driven by Marcus mostly contains supplies.

Gnarll and Solomon finally get back to the door. Gnarll studies the door for a few seconds and bull rushes it. Only at his fifth trial is he able to rip it apart. Behind the door both of them can see an extremely rich office. The desk is made of extremely rare woods from the south of Axyr, there is leather on every chair and sofa, the wall are covered with very expensive tapestry. On the right they notices a very large library. On the office they can see four books open, a feather and some ink, a few eternal candles are wisely installed inside the room to provide the necessary lighting. On the office there is also a magical lamp (OOC light bulb is a stone with continual light that can be covered) On the left of the office there is a large piece of furniture containing various artefacts most of them seems related to his business.

Gnarll looks at Solomon  " I don't see anybody here, maybe we shouldn't have done this. Hope Mr Almat will understand, because I will have to work for months before I can pay for a door like that. Solomon my job here is done, sorry but I've got to go, I don't want to be here when the orcs will arrive neither should you"
The half-ogre leaves the scene as quickly as he can.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon thanks Gnarl.  "I will take full responsibility for this if it ever becomes an issue.  Thank you.  Hurry to catch the others.  I will join you as soon as I can, but do not wait for me."

Hopefully the group discussed where they would go before Solomon ran off, so that he can catch them later.

Solomon shakes his head sadly.  Jessica's body was not found.  She was not in the village, nor in the house.  She was not taken by the murderous militia.  He father was likewise missing.  He had no futher clues.  He approaches the desk and glances briefly at each of the books.  If any seem interesting he will put them in his backpack.  He will likewise take the stone of continual light, figuring the orcs will take it otherwise, and fully intending to give it back to Frendor if they ever meet again.

He will then leave, with a heavy heart, counting on his superior speed to catch up with the others.  He knows he continue looking for Jessica, but his best bet at this point is to follow up on the clue about the Temple of Helm.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

Marcus decides to leaves towards the small village of Broyar.

Solomon, quickly go through the books. Three of them are related to his business, but the fourth one seems interesting. It written in a language unknown to Solomon but contains a picture of the rock he found on the mayor's brother's body the other morning and that he latter gave to the councellor, after this one told him that he would like to study its significations. While searching Solomon notices the tapestry behind the office, one of them seems damaged and lost a lot of its color, but he can still recognise images of women wearing hood on their faces, performing various religious rituals and leading orcs and gobelin to battle. The piece of art is around 10ft x8ft and can be easily rolled.

[OOC I will assume that Solomon takes those two objects hoping someone with better knowledge can analyse them and leaves without searching more.]

Solomon heads towards the village of Broyar. 

A two hours after your departure from the village, you all notices a large amount of smoke originating from what seems to be Prumen's location. The carts make it to broyar in less then a day. Solomon arrives in the village an hour and half later.

The village is very similar to Prumen and people there, most of them have relatives or friends in Prumen, are very sad to hear the news. They will take care of the children and the survivors. Marcus decides to stay. He will help the local militia protecting the village. Gnarll and Karn on the other hand are more interested by vengeance and are willing to follow the group if they are to pursue their investigations. 

The two soldiers are questioning Oculus and Jasper about the faith of Captain Farimond and the rest of their squad. Privatly they ask the wizards"Oculus, Jasper do you have any clue to what happened to our captain and the rest of the unit, shouldn't we investigate on their fate?. With all those orcs around I am a bit worried. Things were pretty boring up to now, we wouldn't mind a little bit of action"

The night is now falling on the village. The villager are already setting up barricades with the local militia. You are offered each a room and a good meal by the village mayor.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

On the trip Dai will attempt to get to know the old Karn better, the lack of prejudice in his interactions makes Dai feel far more comfortable with him than many others he has met recently.

Once they get to the other village, hopefully he doesn't encounter as harsh reactions from those there like he did in Prumen.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 24, 2004)

Telic will hum and/or play his lute on the journey, seeming for all the world like nothing more than a wandering bard (except for the giant sword on his back).


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

OOC Don't forget to check the OOC thread


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

During the journey Jasper will spend his time talking to children, and entertaining them with cantrips if they seem bored.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The two soldiers are questioning Oculus and Jasper about the faith of Captain Farimond and the rest of their squad. Privatly they ask the wizards"Oculus, Jasper do you have any clue to what happened to our captain and the rest of the unit, shouldn't we investigate on their fate?. With all those orcs around I am a bit worried. Things were pretty boring up to now, we wouldn't mind a little bit of action"




"Hmm...  I would like to find out what happened to them, but I don't know we would.  I doubt they'll be sitting in Prumen considering how much smoke we saw there, and we're not likely to run into them just, uh, traipsing through the woods.  What do you think Oculus?"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2004)

Jasper said:
			
		

> "Hmm...  I would like to find out what happened to them, but I don't know we would.  I doubt they'll be sitting in Prumen considering how much smoke we saw there, and we're not likely to run into them just, uh, traipsing through the woods.  What do you think Oculus?"




Oculus nods, agreeing with Jasper.  "I have a feeling Farimond can take care of themselves for the time being.  Until then, we'll carry on."   _I hope Valeria's alright.  I want to go look for her, but we need to ensure the safety of the children first._

Oculus studies the soldier's gear, armor and weapons.  "Looks like we'll be together a little longer than we thought.  What are your names, soldiers, and what are your combat specialties?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon enters Broyar quite upset.  He is motivated enough to first find the others.  He is happy to hear that the children are safe.  As soon as Jaspar and Oculus are finished with their conversations, he'll approach them and show them what he took from Frendor's office.

"Can either of your recognize this language?  This book has pictures of that rock we found in the field near the sniper.  Marcus asked me to give it to the counselor.  Against my better judgement, I agreed.  Yet somehow Frendor may have had it."
_
OOC:  Does it look like the drawings were fresh, as though Frendor made them?  Or more like he found a book with pictures of it in it?_

"One of the militia men I encountered in Frendor's house had something in his hand.  A small rock or piece of jewlry.  Perhaps the very rock in question.  If so, that would indicate that the counselor gave it to Frendor and he might be in on the conspiracy.  That might account for his complete absense from the village.  I would like to speak to his children more about that day.  They are afraid of me, I think.  Perhaps they could be approached by someone else who wasn't as scary."

"As for the tapestry, what do you make of this?  And Oculus, have you read any of that journal I gave you?"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon enters Broyar quite upset.  He is motivated enough to first find the others.  He is happy to hear that the children are safe.  As soon as Jaspar and Oculus are finished with their conversations, he'll approach them and show them what he took from Frendor's office.
> 
> "Can either of your recognize this language?  This book has pictures of that rock we found in the field near the sniper.  Marcus asked me to give it to the counselor.  Against my better judgement, I agreed.  Yet somehow Frendor may have had it."
> _
> ...




Oculus will examine all the material given to him, and show them to Jasper as well.  If they are unable to decipher them, he will prepare Comprehend Languages in the morning.  [Divine spell, dropping Command]

OOC: Oculus' relevant stats:
Knowledge Arcana   +10, Knowledge History   +9, Knowledge Nature   +11, Knowledge Nobility  +9, Knowledge Planes   +10, Knowledge Religion +13

Languages: Mergovian, Axyrian, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Draconic

Lore +7


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

OOC I also forgot to mention that the northern bridge was never destroyed and you crossed it on your way to Broyar.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will also look over the materials Solomon brings in.  "Oculus would probably have better, uh, luck talking to the children than I would.  Hmm...  when you found this stone, did it look like the sniper dropped it, or it just happened to be laying nearby?"

relevant skills: Knowledge(history) +10, knowledge(arcanna) +13, decipher script +8


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon answers Jaspar.  "We found this stone in the field, about where the mayor's brother appears to have been killed.  He seems to have been walking out of town, when this sniper killed him.  The sniper then dragged his body into town, where it was set upon by virulent rats.  Whether the stone was dropped by the sniper or by the man, who can say?"

"In fact.  Not much of these recent events make much sense.  I think we should all share what we know.  I spent some time talking to Marcus, and I learned some interesting things."

"This man, Gror, who was new the the militia, was the one who initially told Marcus where to find the body of the mayor's brother.  Later we learn he beheaded the mayor.  It seems likely that he was involved w/this sniper.  Marcus told me that the captain told him not to hunt down the sniper, suggesting it was just an orc.  Likely the captain also was in on the conspiracy, and the death of the mayor's brother was part of this."

"The sniper herself had strange runes on her armor and necklace.  Did any of you keep that platnum necklace?  We should try to research the meaning of that symbol.  I supect it is related to the ancient tattooed witches of the north who helped the humanoids there resist the incursions of the Mergovian kings.  The sniper herself was a witch, perhaps.  They were said to be able to control animals, which would explain the presense of the voracious rats.  Legends of Pruman mention that many of these witches were burned hundreds of years ago near Pruman.  I wonder if the lumber camp might have been accidently located over that very location.  I would like to pay that place another visit.”

“Does anyone else have any information that could shed light on these weird events?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2004)

Oculus opens Jessica's diary, he quickly flip through the pages to get to the end of the diary. The diary mostly talk about the her day to day life, her relation with her mother that is getting better as she is getting older, how she is happy to work with her father. How tortured she is between her love interest and her father. The last paragraph seems interesting, she talks about traveling to Mornonas to meet the baron. Her father will meet with the Baron to get some staffing and financial help to keep the business afloat. The councellor will accompagny them to help them coping with the etiquette. She beleives that the councellor with his good manner and etiquette should be able to convince the Baron to provide her father with what he needs.

Oculus looking at the soldier remembers how agile and sneaky they were during their trip in the forest. They were obviously trained for special operations were smaller almost invisible combat units are needed.

Occulus and Jasper starts reading the book that was brought back by Solomon. The books seems extremely old, it is all handwritten. Who ever wrote had great Caligraphic skills. The book is all written in an ancient form of Abyssal. Jasper knows that this form of language has not been used since at least 400 years. Both Oculus and Jasper are unable to properly decipher the books. It seems to talk about the five houses, they noticed that there is also five pictures of different rocks drawn in the books. Each of these rocks looks exactly like the one Solomon found in the field. The books also seems to explain various ritual of an unknown god and was probably written a few hundred years ago. 

They can both clearly identify the five rocks drawn in the middle of the worn out piece of art. They are located exactly in the center of the tapestry. Each of the scene seems to represent various religious rituals. Blood pact among peers, Outer planes evocations, ritual of the dead, ritual of birth, ritual of blood, trading of the souls, some kind of initiatic passage, control of the humans and beasts. 

As Oculus eyes are wondering through the huge image, he notices that all the human character were cloacked women, most of them have their face hidden under an heavy cloack. The tapestry is quite damaged and it is difficult to see what were once extremely precise details. His eyes stop on the central image the cloacked women near the five rocks doesn't have her hood on. After a few seconds of intense observation he discerns that her faces is covered with tatooes , but what is even more chocking is that they are exactly the same as Valeria's tatoo. Still under shock Occulus pauses his investigation for a moment.

Jasper recognises these rituals. He remembers reading about the lost gods, the book was written by an old priest giving history class at the unversity in Mornonas and was extremely interesting. The man spent his entire life searching the planet to finds clue about the existence and impacts of the lost gods. The men was called Trimussion Bruy. 

He is not sure anymore but he think the rituals belong to a mother godess of earth. The godess was unpredictable and very violent. Torture, canibalism, free violence, vengance at all costs were frequent among their followers. Only women were allowed to become priest. Some say that she could be Loth's mothers. The 8 rituals seems to be well represented. He doesn't remember reading anything about the five houses. He also remembers a part of the book talking about how wide spreads were her followers. 

Jasper takes a good look at the dagger brought back by Solomon. It bears the symbol of the fiery snake, the same symbol can be found at the begining of the book and on the tapestry. This is probably the godess symbol. 

The night is quickly falling. You are all currently in Jasper rooms studying the artefact and discussing about the next course of action. Solomon uses his stone of continual light to keep the places lit.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2004)

OOC Also if I forgot to answer any of your questions in the above text let me know


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 25, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Frendor, Jessica and the Counselor had business in Mornonas, and none were at the fatefull meeting in Pruman where everyone was slaughtered.  That must be our next step.  We must find the Temple of Helm there and try to capture the counselor.  HE is the most guilty one, I think."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2004)

OOC sorry I am still confused with the Gods, replace Helm by Hereionous


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

*Oculus, cleric/wizard*

OOC:  What are the names of the two troops guarding us? Farimond's troops.  If it looks like it will be helpful, Oculus will prepare Comprehend Languages in the morning.

Oculus' head was swimming with visions of Valeria's tattoos.  He wasn't sure quite what to make of it.

Oculus looks at Solomon.  "Capture the councilor?  How about we start with just finding and questioning him?  If you have further ideas, please share them with us."

"I understand your feelings toward Jessica." _Valeria, are you a witch?_ "But I think we need to learn more before taking decisive, possibly mistaken, action.  The children are safe for now, so let's talk about what our next course of action should be."

"Those rituals on the tapestry... I don't know what to make of them, and would like to learn more.  Perhaps the town militia believed they were doing a good and honorable thing in killing the children.  I would feel better if we could learn more about them.  How can we learn more?  Is there a local sage, or library, or bard that knows these old stories?"

"Solomon, it seems like you know many of the murderers here.  Perhaps you can go undercover among them and learn more about their motivations in the killings?  There must be very powerful reasons when people take such extreme actions, like killing defenseless children.  It should be a simple matter of finding out from the survivors who among the villagers of Prumen were among the murderers."

"There is also the immediate problem of the goblins at the bridge, no?  Are they still there?  I suspect there are answers to be found there, as well as at the goblin fort.  What is the fort for?  The tapestries show tattooed women leading goblin forces.  Could the goblins be allied with the witches?"

"Are there witches?  Is there a conspiracy of women conducting strange rituals and causing great evil in the land?  We've seen no proof of any.  No crimes that were allegedly committed by them.  Not even any rumors of any, have we?"

"If there are witches, and the goblins are there allies, then we may have stumbled into the middle of a conflict with witches/goblins on one side and militia on the other.  I'm not sure I want to join either side without learning what the conflict is all about."

Oculus sits and rubs his temples, clearly distraught.

OOC: Is there anyone here who needs healing?  If so, Oculus will provide it.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

Still holding his head in his hands, Oculus continues.  "But why kill the children?  Solomon, you said the killers were killing the children to clean the town of witches?  Just before he tried to kill you?  It just doesn't make any sense!"

"I'd like to Charm one of them, and see what they have to say when they're not trying to kill you."

Oculus rubs his eyes and has a drink of water.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2004)

OOC The soldiers are called Jraq and trolm. Studying comprehend language would be useful.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC The soldiers are called Jraq and trolm. Studying comprehend language would be useful.




Oculus will prepare Comprehend Languages in the morning.

Revised Spells:

Cleric Spells (DC 11 +spell level)
  0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Resistance
  1: Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Entropic Shield (d)

Wizard Spells (DC 14 +spell level)
  0: Daze, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand (d)
  1: Charm Person, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Expeditious Retreat (d)


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 25, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper quietly listens to Oculus and Solomon's discussion for a few minutes as he gathers his thoughts.  _It's just a big puzzle.  The clues are all here, we just have to fit them together properly. _ 

"Ok, I'm going to try to draw some conclusions from all this.  Tell me if I miss anything.  First, the history.  About 400 years ago, A force of witches, leading goblinoids and animals, appeared in the northern edge of Mergovia, near Prumen.  They were defeated, and many of the witches were burned around Prumen.  In addition, we have this tapestry and book, which appear to be from the same time period or older.  The tapestry depicts worshippers of an ancient, or 'lost' earth goddess, whose name escapes me at the moment.  But her portfolio prominently featured things such as revenge and cannibalism.  All her priests were female.  Witches, if you will.  I believe her symbol was a fiery snake, as can be seen here, here, here."  As he says this Jasper points to the symbol on the book, the tapestry, and the dagger.  While he talks, jasper grows grows more and more animated and keeps speaking faster, as if his mouth can't keep up with the ideas appearing in his mind.  

"Now factor in the events of the present.  We know that Mr. Almet was studying this rock, and this goddess.  The councilor wanted the rock and is clearly friends with Mr. Almet.  The councilor and the captain of the of the guard were together when he received and mysterious package from Dai, and proceeded to work together to try and empty the town.  I think it's safe to assume that the three of them are all in cahoots, and orchestrated the massacre of the Prumen.  The person who gave Dai the package must also be involved,  and should be investigated if we get the chance.

Now consider the mayor's brother who was murdered in an unusual location outside of town.  This odd stone was found near his body.  Mr. Almet was obviously already studying this goddess before the events of the last few days.  I think a reasonable hypothesis is that the mayor's brother found the stone or some other incriminating evidence, and tried to abscond with it.  He was caught and murdered, but the stone wasn't recovered until later when Solomon found it.  

"The sniper which was killed had paraphernelia of this goddess.  When the murdered man's body was found, it was guarded by animals who acted strangely.  A large goblinoid force is invading from the north.  All the evidence indicates that the events of 400 years ago are being repeated.  Furthermore, it seems that Mr. Almet, the councilor, and the captain are followers of the same goddess as these witches.  The only logical reason for them to destroy Prumen, where they already essentially had control of the village, is to aid the invasion.

"Now they are probably in Mornomas, and probably orchestrating the slaughter of more people.  I also know a professor in Mornomas who has studied this goddess extensively, and could probably give us more helpful information.  I think we should head there immediately."  

When he finishes Jasper takes a deep breath and looks at the faces of the rest of the party, gauging their reactions to his theories.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 25, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  How far is it to Mornomas from Broyar?_

Solomon nods as the others speak.  "We are making progress.  Before we take any action, we should take advantages of the resources we have now.  First, Telic, will you go and question the survivors more.  Find out whatever you can.  Who the killers were.  See if we can get any more clues to the motivations of the murderers."

"Second, I heard the last full town meeting was about 70 years ago, when two mysterious men came to town.  Perhaps that is relevent, and perhaps old Karn remembers something about it.  Karn may be able to tell us who all was involved in the conspiracy, as well.  If it was just Gror, the Captain, and the counselor, or if others were among the leaders.  It is difficult for me to accept that Frendor Almat was involved.  I will not pass judgement on him on the current evidence."

"Third, could one of you detect for magic in the book, sword, dagger and tapestry?  Just in case."

"As for the package delivered to the conselor by Dai.  This is the first I've heard of this.  What details do you know of this Dai.  It could be very important."

"I don't believe the militia is allied with the goblins.  Otherwise, they wouldn't have fled so quickly.  Instead, I think they are competing with the goblin forces for the recovery of certain artifacts which would allow them to perform some ritual."

"As for the town militia who participated in the massacre,"   Solomon swings on Oculon and points a meaty finger in his face, "they are murderers and liars.  There is no excuse for the murder of children.  They will suffer my vengence.  However, as the orcs used to say in my youth, 'Revenge is a dish best served cold.'  I can wait until we find the counselor."  ' And Jessica' he thinks.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

Solomon said:
			
		

> "I don't believe the militia is allied with the goblins. Otherwise, they wouldn't have fled so quickly. Instead, I think they are competing with the goblin forces for the recovery of certain artifacts which would allow them to perform some ritual."




"It did not occur to me that the militia might be allied with the goblins.  I thought they were two opposing forces.  But Jasper's hypothesis is a good one, and I don't see how anyone fleeing discredits it.  Let's play it out.  There is circumstantial evidence that Mr. Almet, the councilor, and the captain of the guard are in this together.  And the councilor, at least, is shows an interest in the goddess, though whether as a follower or an enemy we don't know.  Those are good theories, but just theories.  What are the facts?  We were sent out of town to investigate what turned out to be a goblin fort.  Meanwhile, the militia slaughtered the children.  It seems like we were intentionally sent out of town so that could happen.  And its possible that we were sent to the goblin fort in the hopes that we would also be killed.  Certainly, the goblins could be allied with the councilor and the others, which puts an entirely new spin on this.  More reason for us to learn more before taking action, I think."



			
				Solomon said:
			
		

> "As for the town militia who participated in the massacre," Solomon swings on Oculon and points a meaty finger in his face, "they are murderers and liars. There is no excuse for the murder of children. They will suffer my vengence. However, as the orcs used to say in my youth, 'Revenge is a dish best served cold.' I can wait until we find the counselor."




"They are murderers, yes, and deceitful too.  But they are also your friends and fellow citizens, no?  What is their motivation?  Are they under someone else's sway?  It seems like they were murdering the children because they thought they were witches.  So they have a fear or hatred for witches which is stronger than their love of the town's children.  Why?  Are the witches so evil that the villagers see no other option than to kill them, even if they are only children?  What have the witches done?'

"Solomon, you may be right.  And neither I nor Jasper are saying that you're wrong.  All we're saying is that we don't know for sure yet."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2004)

"There are a number of good suggestions on the table.  How should we go about our next steps?  Should we split up and investigate different avenues, or stick together?"

OOC: Does Jasper have Detect Magic prepared?


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "There are a number of good suggestions on the table.  How should we go about our next steps?  Should we split up and investigate different avenues, or stick together?"
> 
> OOC: Does Jasper have Detect Magic prepared?




"Hmm...  we should split up for the moment and see what else we can learn now, then meet here again and decide where to go next.  Oculus, why don't you and Telic go talk to the children, and Solomon can go talk to Karn.  I'll see if I can learn anything else from these items, and see if they are magical."
OOC: Yup.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

_OOC:  I'm waiting on a post from DarkMaster on how long it would take the group to get to Mornomas.  Solomon's not missing that meeting.  If there's time, though, Solomon would definitely be interested in trying to track down the man who gave Dai the package, although I don't think Solomon knows about this IC._


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2004)

[OOC Interesting theories!! Mornonas is about 8 hours by horse from Broyar. So if you leave before 10 am tomorrow morning you should get there on time. As for studying the various artefact you would find a lot of ressources (Books, professors)at the university. Also you keep on mentioning that the childrens were targeted, I just want to make clear that it was actually the whole village, a few of the children survived because of Karn.  It is currently around 9PM. Solomon I guess you can ask Dai, he is probably in the room with you .]

Jasper concentrates on the three objects and starts the incantations. After a minute of focussing in the directions of the objects he doesn't detect any signs of magic. 



			
				Kangax said:
			
		

> The sniper which was killed had paraphernelia of this goddess




Solomon doesn't remember well the symbols, were they containing fiery snakes or not he can't remember. But they weren't exactly identical to the one on the dagger, that he is sure of. 

[OOC Tell me what you want to ask to the various NPC or at least the approach you want to use]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"OK.  We don't have much time.  We absolutely must leave early in the morning.  I will be leaving then, in any case."

OOC:  I'll assume Dai tells Solomon everything he knows.

BIC:  "You should go back to that Inn, Dai.  Perhaps Jasper and Oculus could accompany you, while I seek out Karn, and Telic questions the survivors.  We should try to find out who that man was who sent the package to the counselor.  That seems to be what precipitated the massacre.  Tell the innkeeper what happened in Pruman, and that the man is involved.  Perhaps that will motivate him to help."
Solomon will seek out Karn and ask him if he knows anything about the last town meeting that was held 70 years ago.  He'll also ask him who he thinks was involved in the conspiracy, without mentioning any names.  He's curious if Karn thinks Frendor Almat was involved.  He'll ask if he thinks the militiamen involved honestly thought they were doing the right thing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2004)

Solomon finds Karn working at the barricade with the Broyar's militia, this men is quite amazing for his age, after all he went through he still working. 

As soon as He finishes placing a large beam, Karns listen carefully to Solomon Inquiry. 
 I was very young when those two men came to the village. But I remember my parents and grand parents telling me the story. The two men were priests and they were looking for precious stones in the village. They said they were sent by the king, the grand-father of our current king. Those precious stones were supposed to be evil or something. Nobody in the village owned any of those rocks. The two strange men settled for a week, they investigated a lot of people houses and spend a lot of time searching the woods. 

The mayor at the time was the grand-mother of Mr Almat. About a weeks after their arrival she sent one of the militian to investigate their room while they were searching the woods. I don't remember what they found but that was enough to get them the death sentence. When they got back from the wood they were arrested and executed. Don't know where their body, gear and what was contained in their rooms ended up. 

Like I told you before, I left the building pretty early so I didn't see much of the massacre inside. Most militian didn't seems sure that what they were doing was right, but the Captain and Gror were pretty determined. Gror almost seemed to get pleasure from killing the mayor, If I get my hand on this guy.....

I think that the Captain and Gror are responsible for this massacre, and their head is the councellor. I personnaly do not suspect the Almat their family has always brought good things to our village. 

Karn then return to help the militian

OOC unless you have more questions


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC I also forgot to mention that the northern bridge was never destroyed and you crossed it on your way to Broyar.




OOC:  That is where the goblins were supposed to be, right?

"Solomon, wait.  Karn and the children are probably safe at the moment.  Perhaps we should investigate the northern bridge first, all of us together."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2004)

OOC Not Exactly this bridge is betwen Broyar and Prumen on the road to Mornonas. Dai prevented four gobelins from blowing it. The rest of the gobelin were located at another bridge at the east. The eastern bridge is on the road to Tallos (The Capital of Mergovie).


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2004)

*Solomon*

To Oculon:  "I don't want to backtrack to the bridges.  That might not leave us enough time to reach Mornomas.  That's probably goblin territory, anyway.  Unless we could capture their human 'master', we probably wouldn't learn much anyway."

To Karn:  "Thank you.  And good luck in the upcoming battle.  Hopefully we will be back when and if they attack here.  We are pursuing the conselor, and Mr. Almat.  We'll be leaving in the morning."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Not Exactly this bridge is betwen Broyar and Prumen on the road to Mornonas. Dai prevented four gobelins from blowing it. The rest of the gobelin were located at another bridge at the east. The eastern bridge is on the road to Tallos (The Capital of Mergovie).




OOC Got it


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2004)

OOC Sorry the Eastern bridge doesn't lead to the capital. Is there something on EN World that I can use to post Maps?


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 27, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Once the others go about their business Jasper will flip through the book again, this time looking for other pictures that might be able to tell him something.  After doing that, he'll start examining the tapestry very closely, looking for any clues or objects that he might not have noticed initially.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Giving a discontent look to Solomon, Dai will clack his tongue and then speak "I dun know how much 'elp it'll be on that end, but I'll be checkin' 'nways."









*OOC:*


Look what happens when I don't check the internet over the weekend.  Since I don't want to rewind I'll let manzanita assume what he does for the sake of moving along.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2004)

_OOC:  I use the 'manage attachment' functionality to attach maps.  If Solomon has time, he'll go with Dai to the Inn._


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Dai heads back toward the small Inn at the edge of the village hoping he can gather some info about that mysterious man. It is getting dark outside, but the militian are still working hard building the pallissade. The street are desert. Dai enters the Inn, Guerar barman recognises him. Guerar is a fat man, not very intelligent but with a lot of common sense. Most of his customers are old men looking for some compagnie. "Dai, you are finnally back, what the hell happend. By the way I hope that you delivered the package on time. The little weird men gave me quite a tip The barman looks at Dai for a few seconds he seems to be thinking hard, obviously something he doesn't do often. he puts his hand in his pocket, Dai can hear the sounds of many gold pieces hiting each others. He then puts his large arm on the counter holding a single Axyrian gobelet between his thumb and first finger, smiling at Dai he then add   here is your share, the man didn't had any paper money so I accepted the gold, one for you and one for me


Telic walk to the town center of Broyar where the survivors are held until they can find something better. The place is quite similar to the one in Prumen. When Telic enters the places he notices a few women taking care of the smaller children. Telic approaches the survivor and tries to gather some information. Telic cannot get much more than he already knew. None of the children were inside the town hall so they don't know what really happens, some are not even aware that their parents are dead, so Telic tries to be careful.

Jasper continues his investigations of the artefacts. He goes through the various pictures again. He notices a trend on the pictures on the tapestry and in the book the rock always seems to be at the centers of the image and there is always a tatooed sorceress around them. She always seems to look or handle them with great care, almost as if they were her children. Another interesting image shows a man with red eyes, long black hair, wearing a full plate with demonic representation engraved and stainted with blood. The warrior is also holding a large double sword full of blood. Around the warrior you can see hundreds of naked bodies lying on the ground, obviously these people were killed by the warrior. They are Ork, gobelin, and human/elf bodies. On the armor you can distinguished Nyrul symbol.  This image doesn't contains any images of the rocks.
One of the last image of the book also depict what looks like an impressive treasure, gold, jewelery, various mundane or magical items. There seems to be a huge fiery snake at the end of the room.

OOC Silentspace I don't know exactly what Oculus wants to do


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

OOC: Oculus was going to go visit Karn or the children, but it looks like that's already been done.



			
				Darkmaster said:
			
		

> OOC Not Exactly this bridge is betwen Broyar and Prumen on the road to Mornonas. Dai prevented four gobelins from blowing it. The rest of the gobelin were located at another bridge at the east. The eastern bridge is on the road to Tallos (The Capital of Mergovie).




OOC: So to go to Mornonas, we pass the bridge again?

As everyone heads off, Oculus says "Jasper, I'll prepare Comprehend Languages in the morning and take another look at those books.  When you're done with them, why don't you take them with you?  Come meet me tomorrow morning at the bridge, on the way to Mornonas.  I don't know what everyone else is doing, but I'm going to Mornonas tomorrow to research this a bit more.  But right now, I'm going to take Jraq and Trolm and go stake out the bridge during the night.  The goblins may come back and try to destroy the bridge again."

Oculus, will take Jraq and Trolm and go stake out the bridge.  They'll stay some distance away, watching the bridge from cover.  If Taka, his weasel familiar, can find a safe vantage point that's closer (such as in a tree), he will do so.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 28, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Oculus was going to go visit Karn or the children, but it looks like that's already been done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"I also want to go to Mornomas, but it's Solomon's book.  Hopefully he'll be coming along.  Good luck, Oculus."   _I'm starting to see why Joe wanted me to get out the university.  Life is so... different now.  I'm just casually saying goodbye to my best friend, and I could never see him again.  I don't think I like it._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_Solomon's goal is to rescue Jessica.  He'll leave in the morning with whoever else will go and try to intercept the counselor.  He isn't particularly interested in killing goblins at this point.  Instead, he'll try to chat with Jasper a bit if there's still time in the evening.  It doesn't look like he made it back in time to go to the bar w/Dai._

"So what brought you back to Pruman, Jaspar?  And who are those soldiers you're traveling with?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 29, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> _Solomon's goal is to rescue Jessica.  He'll leave in the morning with whoever else will go and try to intercept the counselor.  He isn't particularly interested in killing goblins at this point.  Instead, he'll try to chat with Jasper a bit if there's still time in the evening.  It doesn't look like he made it back in time to go to the bar w/Dai._
> 
> "So what brought you back to Pruman, Jaspar?  And who are those soldiers you're traveling with?"




Being too engrossed in the tapestry to notice Solomon's return, Jasper starts when he is questioned.  For a moment, he just looks at Solomon.  _How long am I supposed to lie for the secrecy of this unit when I don't even know what they're doing or where they are?  Solomon should know that we're not the only ones investigating this.  He deserves to know, after what we've been through.  It was his town, too, that got destroyed because we couldn't act fast enough._

"Well, both questions really have one answer.  My uncle has some connections in Mornomas, and he somehow caused Oculus and I to be, um, appended to a military unit that was passing through.  It was only 8 people, including us, and it seemed like only 3 of them actually knew what was going on.  Oculus, Jraq, Trolm, and I were just told that there's something weird going on around Prumen.  When we arrived, we split into two groups.  My group was supposed to investigate in the city, while the other investigated the environs.  We were going to meet up later and compare notes.  But we didn't really have a plan for what to do if the village was massacred and a goblin army was in the area."   Jasper sighs deeply and looks back down at the tapestry.  "I have no idea where the rest of the group is now, much less a way to contact them.  This is all supposed to be privileged information, but I think you deserve to know.  Please don't spread it around."   As Jasper finishes speaking, he continues looking at the tapestry, apparently lost in thought.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Dai heads back toward the small Inn at the edge of the village hoping he can gather some info about that mysterious man. It is getting dark outside, but the militian are still working hard building the pallissade. The street are desert. Dai enters the Inn, Guerar barman recognises him. Guerar is a fat man, not very intelligent but with a lot of common sense. Most of his customers are old men looking for some compagnie. "Dai, you are finnally back, what the hell happend. By the way I hope that you delivered the package on time. The little weird men gave me quite a tip The barman looks at Dai for a few seconds he seems to be thinking hard, obviously something he doesn't do often. he puts his hand in his pocket, Dai can hear the sounds of many gold pieces hiting each others. He then puts his large arm on the counter holding a single Axyrian gobelet between his thumb and first finger, smiling at Dai he then add   here is your share, the man didn't had any paper money so I accepted the gold, one for you and one for me




At least feeling slightly comfortable with Guerar, Dai relaxes, although the mention of the little man gives him a touch of anger but it doesn't show.  "A massacre bein' what happen in Prumen dat held me up.  That little man, you dun' be know'n where I might'nt find 'm or anythin' more 'bout 'm?  Don't be want'n to put any o' da blame o' the Prumen massacre on you.  Must be find'n dis man cause he be most assuredly a part o' it.  Did ya recognize 's accent even, where'n it might be from?"  He would much rather find the man that involved him in this than accept a payout which reeks of the death of many but he'll keep the Axyrian gobelet perhaps on the chance there is something significant about it being not local currency.

Regardless of Guerar's answer, Dai will thank him and give him his regards for letting him work here but that he must be on from this place.  He'll then return to the others, and tell them anything that he learns from Guerar and describe the little man more in detail, mentioning the foreign currency as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Guerar listen carefully to Dai. He still have problem understanding Dai's strong accents. When Dai mention that he could be blamed indirectly for the massacre he starts to worry a little. 
"I don't know Dai, I don't remember much about this guy, I never heard such an accent. The only thing I am sure is that he was a gobelin, I remember seeing his face. I got scared and I didn't said anything, I just pretented that he was a customer like any others. Please don't tell anyone, I have a family and I didn't want this gobelin to kill them. After we gave you the package, he paid me and quickly left the village a few minutes after you. I don't know much more and I wasn't expecting that this guy could massacre a whole village. I am really sorry Dai. 

Guerar relief by Dai's attitude concerning his little secret do not object when he offers his resignation. Guerar pauses for a moment, plays with the coins in his pouch, then he add, while trying not to look in Dai's eyes  Hey, here your share Dai He pulls out another 4 Axyrian Gobelet from his pouch and offers them to Dai, his hand shaking nervously. 

Dai takes the gold and leaves [OOC feel free to add here but I will assume that you leave anyhow]

Oculus leaves with the two soldiers. They both show him a few hand signs that could be used in case they are attacked, or plan an ambush. They both recommand that oral communication should be kept to a minimum. So you all head towards the bridge. 
After a few hours of walk you get to the bridge.  The two soldiers quickly find a strategic position where they can observe the bridge while staying hidden. 

The moon is providing a little bit of illumination. The two soldiers are a bit nervous, they know Orcs and gobelin have an advantage during the night. Oculus look at the bridge again what a wonderfull piece of Art and history. Huge Fresques are sculpted inside and outside of it, depicting what seems various regional historical moments. You remember that Jasper told you that the bridge was build about 100 years ago and probably don't contain anything related to our current story. When you passed it yesterday morning Oculus and Jasper studied it quickly and didn't find anything related to the witches.

Oculus keeps his position, the night will be long. Staying up all night shouldn't be too much of a problem. He spents countless nights studying at the library. 
[OOC I will assume a CON check DC 10 roll 13+2, so Oculus won't fall asleep]

Taka, just found a nice spot on top of the bridge, from the road it is almost impossible to see her. A tree touching the bridge could be used as an escape road in cast thing would turn ugly. 

Oculus is feels a hand on his shoulder. Trolm points him the forest. Oculus can see what seems to be a enourmous fire located around what used to be the village of Prumen. 

You stay awake for another three hours, the fire is still burning. The temperature went down during those three hours. Spring nights are still cold in Mergovia. The two soldiers cover themselves up and offer a blanket to Oculus. These two men while not very intelligent are performing their task amazingly well and don't get distracted  with anything. Oculus has been here for more than four hours and the soldiers are still focus like they just started. 

Then eventually the sun begin to rise. With the first ray of sun the temperature quickly rises to normal. Oculus can still see smokes coming out of Prumen in front of the morning sun. The two soldiers starts to relax, Trolm whispers to Oculus  What do we do now, we wait for the others?

OOC I will assume the rest of the group in Broyar went to sleep and his now preparing to head towards Mornonas.

Everybody wakes up early and get themselves ready. The Gnarll awoke early and is preparing a very energetic breakfast for everybody. It is some kind of oatmeal with some small fruits he was able to pick this morning around the village. You all eat the food, it is very good, Gnarll is a very good cook. You prepare your equipment, Gnarll and Karn will accompagny you to Mornonas while Marcus will stay in Broyar. 

Full of hopes and desires of Vengeance you leave Broyar. 

You meet Oculus at the bridge and heads towards the city of Mornonas.

The story continues here
Vengeance in Mornonas


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2004)

OOC:  Oculus is not changing any arcane spells.  He's only changing divine spells - just one, actually - Comprehend Languages.  So he doesn't need to sleep.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

I updated my previous post


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is aghast at Jasper's revelations.  "There is way too much going on here.  You say you are acting in colution with the Mergovian army?  They knew something was going on up here and sent a group to investigate?  We must question the two soldiers to see if they know any more.  Are they following your orders?  And your orders were to...investigate the city?  For what?  Is there someone in Mornomas you could report to and perhaps find more answers?"

"My trust for authority is rapidly disintigrating.  If we had only followed our instincts, instead of our orders, we'd still have that stone.  What are your intentions now?  Do you need to report in?  Or will you continue with me to try to unravel this mystery, save those still threatened, and avenge the dead?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon is again shocked at Dai's revelations.  "The counselor is colluding with the goblins.  That almost makes sense.  He may have been the master at the other bridge those goblins you encountered were talking about.  He seems to be working for the witches and the humanoids."

"It makes no difference, perhaps.  I am going to kill him."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon is aghast at Jasper's revelations.
> "My trust for authority is rapidly disintigrating.  If we had only followed our instincts, instead of our orders, we'd still have that stone.  What are your intentions now?  Do you need to report in?  Or will you continue with me to try to unravel this mystery, save those still threatened, and avenge the dead?"




OOC Mergovian culture is based a lot on authorithy, chain of command, civil order even if it goes against the well being of the population, relying on instinct and luck could be badly seen. Interesting the 1/2 orc who decided to follow the foreign custom because of love his starting to question it.

Also when I mentioned the moon It wasn't correct the planet doesn't have any significant moon like earth. Night in Mergovie are never pitch black, because of the second sun. The way the orbit is done makes it that during the day the closest sun illuminates and during the night the farther one. This results in night illumination that approximate the light of a full moon.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 30, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon is aghast at Jasper's revelations.  "There is way too much going on here.  You say you are acting in colution with the Mergovian army?  They knew something was going on up here and sent a group to investigate?  We must question the two soldiers to see if they know any more.  Are they following your orders?  And your orders were to...investigate the city?  For what?  Is there someone in Mornomas you could report to and perhaps find more answers?"




"The soldiers say they don't know anymore than I do.  We weren't looking for anything specific, just anything unusual.  And we didn't have any other superior to report to.  Although, the group did meet with the Baron before we joined it.  It's possible he would know more."



> "My trust for authority is rapidly disintigrating.  If we had only followed our instincts, instead of our orders, we'd still have that stone.  What are your intentions now?  Do you need to report in?  Or will you continue with me to try to unravel this mystery, save those still threatened, and avenge the dead?"



Jasper smiles wryly.  "I don't even have anyone to report in to.  Don't worry, I will see this through to the end."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

To Jasper:  "Who's the Baron?  In any case, I'm glad you're with me.  Your family was killed in this massacre.  We have a common cause."


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 3, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> To Jasper:  "Who's the Baron?  In any case, I'm glad you're with me.  Your family was killed in this massacre.  We have a common cause."




"He's in charge of Mornomas and the surrounding area.  I don't really know much about him."


----------

